# According to Twitter Baghdad Int’l Airport Hit w/Rockets from Iranian Militia



## depotoo

*Junaid Ali LIAQUAT*‏ @LiaquatJunaid 2m2 minutes ago
@LiaquatJunaid 2m2 minutes ago
#Baghdad International Airport is burning


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

What happened to anti-Iranian Iraqi Saddam?
He would have been good  buffer zone against Iran right about now.


----------



## depotoo

News about #iraq on Twitter


----------



## depotoo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What happened to anti-Iranian Iraqi Saddam?
> He would have been good  buffer zone against Iran right about now.


Or just maybe it’s time to call a halt to Iran’s terrorism.  It has been going on for decades.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

depotoo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to anti-Iranian Iraqi Saddam?
> He would have been good  buffer zone against Iran right about now.
> 
> 
> 
> Or just maybe it’s time to call a halt to Iran’s terrorism.  It has been going on for decades.
Click to expand...


Some allies of ours in the Mid-East who shall remain nameless have killed more than Iran in recent years.


----------



## depotoo

Just reported on Fox news now.


----------



## depotoo

Still no link.

Nafiseh Kohnavard (@nafisehkBBC) | Twitter

#Breaking Footage shows the aftermath of rocket attack on #Baghdad Diplomatic Support Center (BDSC) located near Baghdad International airport where many #US diplomats/ intelligence officers are based. #Iran-Backed groups are blamed for. #Iraq


----------



## depotoo

Now, it is being reporting it might have been a US strike-


*Nechirvan Kalary*‏ @NechirvanKalary 4m4 minutes ago
#UPDATE #BaghdadAirport #Confirmed "The two cars, outside the vicinity of the airport, belong to the #PMF and Mohamed Reda, director of protocols, and his guests - the Military Media Cell confirmed his death by an #explosion." #USEmbassyIraqAttacks #*Iraq* #Baghdad


----------



## depotoo

If that’s the case, sound like the boys have arrived!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Iraq: At least 3 Katyusha rockets fired at Baghdad airport


----------



## skye

Are those the missiles Iran bought with Obama's cash?


----------



## skye

Stars and Stripes is reporting:

"...the Iraqi government reported the two vehicles were actually hit by a drone strike, killing Mohammed Redha, a senior member of Iraq’s Popular Mobilization Units — an umbrella group that includes Iran-backed Shiite militias with close ties to Iran and other militias that have fought the Islamic State group since 2014. Other PMU members and “guests” were also killed, the PMU said."

Iran-backed militia leader reported dead after strike at Baghdad airport


He is gone, bye bye.


----------



## skye

A photo from the site "Stars and Stripes"


a burning car is shown after a rocket attack on the Baghdad International Airport on Jan. 3, 2020.


----------



## skye

very interesting my friends......very interesting.....







#BREAKING: PMU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 relations director, Muhammad Reda Aljabery with a delegation of the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Iranian Revolutionary Guards who were in 2 cars on the Baghdad Int'l airport road was assassinated in the last air strike.

3:20 PM - 2 Jan 2020


----------



## skye

The Mullahs should know by now, you don't mess with America, you don't mess with President Trump,  you don't mess with Patriots!


----------



## skye

like we have been posting for hours now....my friends....





Iraqi TV: Iran's Gen. Soleimani killed in Baghdad strike


----------



## skye

I am so proud of this President!!

He and his team they are totally AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skye

GOD BLESS PRESIDENT TRUMP!



*Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 18m18 minutes ago


----------



## NotfooledbyW

skye, post: 23788972 





skye said:


> Are those the missiles Iran bought with Obama's cash?



Hope you realize what an idiot you are?

You, ISIS, and al Qaeda celebrating the death of their worst and most strategic enemy in the region.


----------



## iceberg

NotfooledbyW said:


> skye, post: 23788972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those the missiles Iran bought with Obama's cash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you realize what an idiot you are?
> 
> You, ISIS, and al Qaeda celebrating the death of their worst and most strategic enemy in the region.
Click to expand...

one thing for sure in the middle east is there are no true sides. people ally for some time, then kill each other when it suits another purpose. anyone together "today" are likely to be killing each other, tomorrow.

i'm not going to be happy about moves that bring us closer to a world war. not sure why iran lately has come out on the offensive but maybe they were bored. maybe they felt the need for some good killing motivation for the people. maybe the people of iran are also tired of the rhetoric. for the most part.

they hit us due to some justification they have.
we hit back due to some justification we have
they feel we're wrong and need to get us back for hitting them, despite their hitting us
after hitting us back, we say OH YEA HOLD MY BEER and take it up another notch.
not to be outdone, they do the same.

i don't see us headed anywhere "good". "good" being defined as creating an ability to live in peace, somehow. but most people today simply don't want that. we need to hate and make others pay for our emotional rage of vast indifference.

i hope we all realize what idiots we're being before so much more happens.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

skye said:


> I am so proud of this President!!



Were you proud of Lil Dubya when he lied about WMD IN Iraq and told UN inspectors to get out so he could invade?


----------



## depotoo

NotfooledbyW said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud of this President!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you proud of Lil Dubya when he lied about WMD IN Iraq and told UN inspectors to get out so he could invade?
Click to expand...

Show This Column to Anyone Who Claims Bush Lied about WMDs in Iraq
BOMBSHELL: New York Times Reports WMDs WERE Found in Iraq! - The Political Insider


----------



## NotfooledbyW

depotoo said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud of this President!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you proud of Lil Dubya when he lied about WMD IN Iraq and told UN inspectors to get out so he could invade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show This Column to Anyone Who Claims Bush Lied about WMDs in Iraq
> BOMBSHELL: New York Times Reports WMDs WERE Found in Iraq! - The Political Insider
Click to expand...



Show it to TrumpO he’s the one who says Bush lied and was stupid to invade.


And this from the NYT LINK: 
“The discoveries of these chemical weapons did not support the government’s invasion rationale.“


So TrumpO is right. Bush lied. 

I thought you worshipped the Orange Buffoon.


----------



## depotoo

NotfooledbyW said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud of this President!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you proud of Lil Dubya when he lied about WMD IN Iraq and told UN inspectors to get out so he could invade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show This Column to Anyone Who Claims Bush Lied about WMDs in Iraq
> BOMBSHELL: New York Times Reports WMDs WERE Found in Iraq! - The Political Insider
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Show it to TrumpO he’s the one who says Bush lied and was stupid to invade.
Click to expand...

Hey, I didn’t vote for him.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

depotoo said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud of this President!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you proud of Lil Dubya when he lied about WMD IN Iraq and told UN inspectors to get out so he could invade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show This Column to Anyone Who Claims Bush Lied about WMDs in Iraq
> BOMBSHELL: New York Times Reports WMDs WERE Found in Iraq! - The Political Insider
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Show it to TrumpO he’s the one who says Bush lied and was stupid to invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I didn’t vote for him.
Click to expand...



Did you vote for Hilllary?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What happened to anti-Iranian Iraqi Saddam?
> He would have been good  buffer zone against Iran right about now.



Maybe we need to pay the Iranians another $150,000,000,000?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NotfooledbyW said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud of this President!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you proud of Lil Dubya when he lied about WMD IN Iraq and told UN inspectors to get out so he could invade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show This Column to Anyone Who Claims Bush Lied about WMDs in Iraq
> BOMBSHELL: New York Times Reports WMDs WERE Found in Iraq! - The Political Insider
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Show it to TrumpO he’s the one who says Bush lied and was stupid to invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I didn’t vote for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you vote for Hilllary?
Click to expand...


Not many living or legal voters went for Hillary


----------



## skye

NotfooledbyW said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud of this President!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you proud of Lil Dubya when he lied about WMD IN Iraq and told UN inspectors to get out so he could invade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show This Column to Anyone Who Claims Bush Lied about WMDs in Iraq
> BOMBSHELL: New York Times Reports WMDs WERE Found in Iraq! - The Political Insider
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Show it to TrumpO he’s the one who says Bush lied and was stupid to invade.
> 
> 
> And this from the NYT LINK:
> “The discoveries of these chemical weapons did not support the government’s invasion rationale.“
> 
> 
> So TrumpO is right. Bush lied.
> 
> I thought you worshipped the Orange Buffoon.
Click to expand...



awww.....Orange Man bad?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

CrusaderFrank said:


> Not many living or legal voters went for Hillary




SHE GOT MORE THAN TRUMPO did.


----------



## skye

NotfooledbyW said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not many living or legal voters went for Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE GOT MORE THAN TRUMPO did.
Click to expand...


----------



## NotfooledbyW

skye said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not many living or legal voters went for Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE GOT MORE THAN TRUMPO did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> get over what? stating fact? Why do you TrumpOroids hate facts so much?
Click to expand...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NotfooledbyW said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not many living or legal voters went for Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE GOT MORE THAN TRUMPO did.
Click to expand...

She got 10,000,000 Illegals and nonliving


----------



## iceberg

NotfooledbyW said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not many living or legal voters went for Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE GOT MORE THAN TRUMPO did.
Click to expand...

man between this and iraq now, you got all kinds of useless victories that are not really victories.

you go...you.

really. 

go.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

CrusaderFrank said:


> She got 10,000,000 Illegals and nonliving



prove it. You can’t even prove 10. You TrumpOroids are unabashed liars.


----------



## iceberg

NotfooledbyW said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> She got 10,000,000 Illegals and nonliving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prove it. You can’t even prove 10. You TrumpOroids are unabashed liars.
Click to expand...

dude - you're going on like they got 4 corncobs up there. you gonna be ok? need a valium? hug?

a cheap hooker and a bottle of wal mart easy off lid wine?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

iceberg said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not many living or legal voters went for Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE GOT MORE THAN TRUMPO did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man between this and iraq now, you got all kinds of useless victories that are not really victories.
> 
> you go...you.
> 
> really.
> 
> go.
Click to expand...



Never called it a victory. It’s just a fact to annoy the fact-less


----------



## iceberg

NotfooledbyW said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not many living or legal voters went for Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE GOT MORE THAN TRUMPO did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man between this and iraq now, you got all kinds of useless victories that are not really victories.
> 
> you go...you.
> 
> really.
> 
> go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Never called it a victory. It’s just a fact to annoy the fact-less
Click to expand...

if it's a victory for you to get 4 or more corncobs up your ass - i support that for you.

play with that fact.


----------



## DamnDude

NotfooledbyW said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not many living or legal voters went for Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE GOT MORE THAN TRUMPO did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man between this and iraq now, you got all kinds of useless victories that are not really victories.
> 
> you go...you.
> 
> really.
> 
> go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Never called it a victory. It’s just a fact to annoy the fact-less
Click to expand...

You wouldn't know a fact if it was shoved up... Oh wait corncobs...
Nevermind


----------



## iceberg

DamnDude said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not many living or legal voters went for Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE GOT MORE THAN TRUMPO did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man between this and iraq now, you got all kinds of useless victories that are not really victories.
> 
> you go...you.
> 
> really.
> 
> go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Never called it a victory. It’s just a fact to annoy the fact-less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't know a fact if it was shoved up... Oh wait corncobs...
> Nevermind
Click to expand...

Hey man. His ass he can do what he wants. Just hope their his corncobbs to...


----------



## DamnDude

iceberg said:


> DamnDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not many living or legal voters went for Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE GOT MORE THAN TRUMPO did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man between this and iraq now, you got all kinds of useless victories that are not really victories.
> 
> you go...you.
> 
> really.
> 
> go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Never called it a victory. It’s just a fact to annoy the fact-less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't know a fact if it was shoved up... Oh wait corncobs...
> Nevermind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey man. His ass he can do what he wants. Just hope their his corncobbs to...
Click to expand...

Probably given to him off the sweat of hard working Americans.... But as long as he got them legally, I suppose he can do with them what he will


----------



## Sun Devil 92

NotfooledbyW said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not many living or legal voters went for Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE GOT MORE THAN TRUMPO did.
Click to expand...


And....

Your point ?

California is loaded with morons ?  I agree.


----------



## Zorro!

depotoo said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud of this President!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you proud of Lil Dubya when he lied about WMD IN Iraq and told UN inspectors to get out so he could invade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show This Column to Anyone Who Claims Bush Lied about WMDs in Iraq
> BOMBSHELL: New York Times Reports WMDs WERE Found in Iraq! - The Political Insider
Click to expand...

THE SELF-OWNS HAVE BEEN WONDERFUL: Iran “Doesn’t Seem to Fear Trump” Who “Is Eager to Resume Talks” with Tehran: Top Fake News New York Times Story Published During Baghdad Strike Is Unwittingly Hilarious.


----------



## Zorro!

OH, THEY ALREADY HAVE.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Zorro! said:


> OH, THEY ALREADY HAVE.




The source in your link is _Kenneth R. Timmerman Who’s many fictions include claims that Russians cleaned up Saddams WMD. 

He a right wing Iran hating whacko in the nth degree. 

and you believe his stories? 


WOW._


----------



## MAGAman

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Some allies of ours in the Mid-East who shall remain nameless have killed more than Iran in recent years.


Killing terrorists in self defense is a good thing.

Terrorism is a bad thing.

Conflating the 2 is a bad thing.


----------



## Osiris-ODS

No link - watching on the news right now.

Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles


----------



## TemplarKormac

As of right now, US facilities and a major airbase in Iraq are being attacked by Iran in response to the strike conducted by the US at Baghdad Int'l Airport, killing Iranian General Qassam Soleimani .

More as it comes. Link will come soon.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Just breaking

Iranian retaliation begins with missile attack on Iraqi airbase


----------



## yidnar

reports are breaking ! rocket attacks against US facilities !


----------



## basquebromance

fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better

my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear


----------



## Osiris-ODS

Iran done f-ed up big time if this is happening.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Kill this.  Duplicate.

Damn, people are getting fast around here.


----------



## basquebromance

Osiris-ODS said:


> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles


they're talking about it on FOX News.

IT'S ON, BROTHERS!


----------



## Rocko

As leftwingers cheer and root for iran


----------



## yidnar

yidnar said:


> reports are breaking ! rocket attacks against US facilities !


time to MOAB THEIR NUKE SITES ! and wipe out their refineries !


----------



## TemplarKormac

Missile attacks target US forces in Iraq, senior military source says; Iran suspected


----------



## Osiris-ODS

Not via proxies, but directly from Iran. They will be bombed back to the stone age. What a stupid move by Iran.


----------



## yidnar

yidnar said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> reports are breaking ! rocket attacks against US facilities !
> 
> 
> 
> time to MOAB THEIR NUKE SITES ! and wipe out their refineries !
Click to expand...

time for dems to shut the hell up and let our military finally bitchslap the Iranians like they've never been slapped before ! pray for our troops !


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Is Iran suicidal???


----------



## The Original Tree

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just breaking
> 
> Iranian retaliation begins with missile attack on Iraqi airbase


*Buh Bye Iran*


----------



## JGalt

Has not been verified, but...


400+ missiles fired thus far
70 U.S service member fatalities
10 injured
INCIDENT STILL ONGOING

Escalating Tensions (@SteppingGlass) January 7, 2020

Another report says this...

Reports say Iran is firing dozens of missiles into Iraq, hitting U.S. forces at Al Asad Airbase. Early reports say 20 U.S. troops have died, amid 60+ missile strikes so far. If true, then we are at the precipice of another horrible war in the Middle East.

Mark Hughes (@markhughesfilms) January 7, 2020


and this:

Still 0 confirmed reports of injuries/fatalities in attack.

Doge (@IntelDoge) January 7, 2020


If this is true, it's all over for that little shithole.


----------



## Rocko

Grampa Murked U said:


> Is Iran suicidal???



can’t be. Leftwingers told us they were pragmatic


----------



## gipper

More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Here we come.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

gipper said:


> More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.


Trump pushing the button on the Iran missile launchers?


----------



## The Original Tree

Grampa Murked U said:


> Is Iran suicidal???


*Ezekiel 38 says yes*


----------



## gipper

The warmongers want blood.


----------



## Anathema

That green glow you see on the far distant horizon in a few hours will be Tehran


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Pentagon is saying the missiles are landing all across Iraq


----------



## TemplarKormac

gipper said:


> The warmongers want blood.


I am, in fact, not a war monger. 

But this attack demands a response from the US. No matter how you feel about war.


----------



## gipper

Grampa Murked U said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump pushing the button on the Iran missile launchers?
Click to expand...

Good God have you paid attention?


----------



## debbiedowner

Rocko said:


> As leftwingers cheer and root for iran



no that would be the trump party tards that are cheering.


----------



## MindWars

Breaking: Reports Iran Fired Ballistic Missiles at US Troops at Al Assad Base in Iraq


----------



## ColonelAngus

How dare we retaliate for attacking our embassy?!


----------



## sparky

TemplarKormac said:


> But this attack demands a response from the US



the same US that was asked to leave Iraq?

~S~


----------



## gipper

TemplarKormac said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The warmongers want blood.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, in fact, not a war monger.
> 
> But this attack demands a response from the US. No matter how you feel about war.
Click to expand...

Fuck that. The US started this. Wake up!


----------



## debbiedowner

The Original Tree said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking
> 
> Iranian retaliation begins with missile attack on Iraqi airbase
> 
> 
> 
> *Buh Bye Iran*
Click to expand...


Don't think trumps master Putin will let that happen.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

gipper said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump pushing the button on the Iran missile launchers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good God have you paid attention?
Click to expand...

Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.

All BEFORE we responded.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Dont ask me for a link, just turn on the news.


----------



## Osiris-ODS




----------



## Manonthestreet

but...but ….I thought Iranians were there to help Iraqis …..


----------



## TemplarKormac

gipper said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The warmongers want blood.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, in fact, not a war monger.
> 
> But this attack demands a response from the US. No matter how you feel about war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck that. The US started this. Wake up!
Click to expand...


I don't care who started it. Do you want us to leave our troops there to be slaughtered?


----------



## K9Buck

gipper said:


> More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.



Why do you want the U.S. to close every American diplomatic outpost in the world?


----------



## tycho1572

gipper said:


> More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Amazing that they’re targeting a military base instead of women and children, which has been their MO for forty years.


----------



## TemplarKormac

sparky said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> But this attack demands a response from the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the same US that was asked to leave Iraq?
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Who says we're leaving now? Iran has put the Iraqi Parliament in a difficult position after attacking our facilities. 

We're going nowhere.


----------



## debbiedowner

Wait there's another thread on this subject that says dems are cheering but it must be true the trumptards are cheering.


----------



## basquebromance

Trump voted against the Iraq War when he was a businessman.

that's clear proof that he hates war, my friends


----------



## ColonelAngus

They willfully attacked our embassy through proxies.

Then they are mad that we respond.

Eff them,


----------



## K9Buck

debbiedowner said:


> Wait there's another thread on this subject that says dems are cheering but it must be true the trumptards are cheering.



You've cheered every negative thing to happen to the American people and booed every time something good happened for us.  You're a fascist Democrat.


----------



## TemplarKormac

More information: The IRGC has claimed responsibility for the attacks.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Osiris-ODS said:


> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles


updates...


Iran Says It’s Fired Missiles at U.S. Base in Iraq: Live Updates


----------



## The Original Tree

Manonthestreet said:


> but...but ….I thought Iranians were there to help Iraqis …..


*When you invite The Devil (Iran) in to your bedroom, don't be surprised if you wind up pregnant with a Devil Child.

Iraq's decision to go to Iran for anything was the most monumental blunder in the history of idiocy.

They did this, after America liberated them and hailed us as heroes, rebuilt roads for them, schools, hospitals, and they slowly let Iranians in, because they believed allahs lies about Jihad.

I say, just quit rebuilding any countries we kick the shit out of.  

Or just let them kill each other over there while we sip on Mojitos and eat Hamburgers.*


----------



## Jitss617

Time to sink their navy


----------



## ColonelAngus

CNN is so happy.  They have a war to cover and sell advertising.


----------



## MindWars

Breaking: Reports Iran Fired Ballistic Missiles at US Troops at Al Assad Base in Iraq


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Jitss617 said:


> Time to sink their navy


They have a navy? I thought we sunk that already?


----------



## debbiedowner

K9Buck said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait there's another thread on this subject that says dems are cheering but it must be true the trumptards are cheering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've cheered every negative thing to happen to the American people and booed every time something good happened for us.  You're a fascist Democrat.
Click to expand...


Have I you fucking pig and I was a republican turned independent. You seem to cheer the trumptards on, war war war. I bet you're having a fucking drink right now


----------



## fncceo

basquebromance said:


> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear



Why would I fear something going on half a world away?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## The Original Tree

K9Buck said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want the U.S. to close every American diplomatic outpost in the world?
Click to expand...

*Being that half the leftist on this board are Chinese, Russian, Iranian and other unsavory evil people, of course that is what they want.*


----------



## Jitss617

I want muslim interment camps now!


----------



## gipper

Grampa Murked U said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump pushing the button on the Iran missile launchers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good God have you paid attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
Click to expand...


Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!


----------



## ColonelAngus

debbiedowner said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait there's another thread on this subject that says dems are cheering but it must be true the trumptards are cheering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've cheered every negative thing to happen to the American people and booed every time something good happened for us.  You're a fascist Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I you fucking pig and I was a republican turned independent. You seem to cheer the trumptards on, war war war. I bet you're having a fucking drink right now
Click to expand...


Yes, Obama never participated in any wars.


----------



## Jitss617

Grampa Murked U said:


>


Looks like ufo’s


----------



## WEATHER53

Man I don’t relish this in the least. I mean Israel is likely fired up also.  I pity the decent Iranian younger people who Know the Great Satan  bullshit Is bullshit yet suffer under 14the Century knuckleheads.


----------



## K9Buck

gipper said:


> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!



Bullshit.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Yeah. Confirmed. 

SRBM's  (Short Range Ballistic Missile) were launched at Al Assad Airbase in Iraq.

This is bad. Real bad.


----------



## gipper

The Original Tree said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> but...but ….I thought Iranians were there to help Iraqis …..
> 
> 
> 
> *When you invite The Devil (Iran) in to your bedroom, don't be surprised if you wind up pregnant with a Devil Child.
> 
> Iraq's decision to go to Iran for anything was the most monumental blunder in the history of idiocy.
> 
> They did this, after America liberated them and hailed us as heroes, rebuilt roads for them, schools, hospitals, and they slowly let Iranians in, because they believed allahs lies about Jihad.
> 
> I say, just quit rebuilding any countries we kick the shit out of.
> 
> Or just let them kill each other over there while we sip on Mojitos and eat Hamburgers.*
Click to expand...

Wait. Your Messiah Donnie said killing the general would deter Iran. Did he lie again?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Why is iran attacking a military base? Their MO is killing civilians, women and children.


----------



## Jitss617

Now let’s watch as democrats celebrate Iran attacking us and possibly killing our men


----------



## K9Buck

WEATHER53 said:


> Man I don’t relish this in the least. I mean Israel is likely fired up also.  I pity the decent Iranian younger people who Know the Great Satan  bullshit Is bullshit yet suffer under 14the Century knuckleheads.



It may become necessary for us to deal with Iran's military while arming an Iranian insurgency to overthrow the regime.


----------



## TemplarKormac

gipper said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump pushing the button on the Iran missile launchers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good God have you paid attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
Click to expand...


How many Americans has Iran massacred over the past four decades? 

I think you're the one who needs to wake up.


----------



## basquebromance

Iran is really screwing with the wrong country and the wrong President.


----------



## The Original Tree

Grampa Murked U said:


>


*Hear the Devil Worshippers in the back ground yelling Ollie Assburn Ollie Assburn!*


----------



## 22lcidw

gipper said:


> More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.


Why did Obama and Hillary destabilize the middle east? Millions of refugees. Why? They came...they saw....they conquered! Remember...


----------



## K9Buck

debbiedowner said:


> Have I you fucking pig and I was a republican turned independent. You seem to cheer the trumptards on, war war war. I bet you're having a fucking drink right now



You never have a good thing to say about Trump or anyone else on the right.  Your outrage flows one way.  You're a partisan leftist.  If you demonstrate otherwise, I'll be happy to retract my claim.


----------



## The Original Tree

basquebromance said:


> Iran is really screwing with the wrong country and the wrong President.


*Wait until they try to attack Israel.  It's coming.  Could be a few weeks from now, could be 5 years, but they are going to do it.*


----------



## Manonthestreet

gipper said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> but...but ….I thought Iranians were there to help Iraqis …..
> 
> 
> 
> *When you invite The Devil (Iran) in to your bedroom, don't be surprised if you wind up pregnant with a Devil Child.
> 
> Iraq's decision to go to Iran for anything was the most monumental blunder in the history of idiocy.
> 
> They did this, after America liberated them and hailed us as heroes, rebuilt roads for them, schools, hospitals, and they slowly let Iranians in, because they believed allahs lies about Jihad.
> 
> I say, just quit rebuilding any countries we kick the shit out of.
> 
> Or just let them kill each other over there while we sip on Mojitos and eat Hamburgers.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait. Your Messiah Donnie said killing the general would deter Iran. Did he lie again?
Click to expand...

Your messiah said they didnt want nukes


----------



## TemplarKormac

The Original Tree said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hear the Devil Worshippers in the back ground yelling Ollie Assburn Ollie Assburn!*
Click to expand...


31 missiles?

Can this be confirmed?


----------



## daveman

gipper said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The warmongers want blood.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, in fact, not a war monger.
> 
> But this attack demands a response from the US. No matter how you feel about war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck that. The US started this. Wake up!
Click to expand...

What's that?  I can't understand you with Iranian dick in your mouth.


----------



## gipper

WEATHER53 said:


> Man I don’t relish this in the least. I mean Israel is likely fired up also.  I pity the decent Iranian younger people who Know the Great Satan  bullshit Is bullshit yet suffer under 14the Century knuckleheads.


I pray for the Iranian people. I pray Dumb Don doesn’t nuke them...and I pray for the dumb warmongers who have posted in this thread.


----------



## gipper

daveman said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The warmongers want blood.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, in fact, not a war monger.
> 
> But this attack demands a response from the US. No matter how you feel about war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck that. The US started this. Wake up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's that?  I can't understand you with Iranian dick in your mouth.
Click to expand...

Kill.  Kill. Kill.


----------



## Jitss617

gipper said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man I don’t relish this in the least. I mean Israel is likely fired up also.  I pity the decent Iranian younger people who Know the Great Satan  bullshit Is bullshit yet suffer under 14the Century knuckleheads.
> 
> 
> 
> I pray for the Iranian people. I pray Dumb Don doesn’t nuke them...and I pray for the dumb warmongers who have posted in this thread.
Click to expand...

I pray you become a man one day


----------



## gipper

22lcidw said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Obama and Hillary destabilize the middle east? Millions of refugees. Why? They came...they saw....they conquered! Remember...
Click to expand...

WTF. Both were disgusting warmongers just like a Dumb Don.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The Original Tree said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hear the Devil Worshippers in the back ground yelling Ollie Assburn Ollie Assburn!*
Click to expand...

What I heard was a woman who sounded very nervous


----------



## ColonelAngus

Maybe don’t attack our Embassy and maybe you won’t get blowed up.


----------



## Preacher

Awesome! I wish it was a nuclear weapon on DC but eh...US shouldn't have started this shit. I hope Russia and China start attacking as well.


----------



## sparky

TemplarKormac said:


> We're going nowhere.


at warp speed....



gipper said:


> Get informed!


i'm sure the WH will have it's usual press release....



WEATHER53 said:


> I pity the decent Iranian younger people who Know the Great Satan bullshit Is bullshit


I pity *OUR* younger people in uniform ,who have to deal with the fallout of _azzhole_ politicians who refuse to negotiate

~S~


----------



## ColonelAngus

I am watching CNN and they are so fucking happy.


----------



## gipper

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Why is iran attacking a military base? Their MO is killing civilians, women and children.


No. No. No.  That is the US government’s MO and you love it.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

fncceo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I fear something going on half a world away?
Click to expand...

Fill up right now..prices at the pump...going to spike.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Osiris-ODS said:


> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles



way to go asshole trump,you just started WWIII

trump threw the first punch,you cant expect ALL countiries our corrupt government invades to just stand there and take the beating and not fight back. as the link says so well,it was in RETALIATION for A hole trump murdering their general.


----------



## sparky

K9Buck said:


> You never have a good thing to say about Trump or anyone else on the right.




I will , if he in fact gets the US _out_ of the mess _he_ started

~S~


----------



## fncceo

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I fear something going on half a world away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fill up right now..prices at the pump...going to spike.
Click to expand...


How much oil do we buy from Iran?


----------



## Preacher

ColonelAngus said:


> Maybe don’t attack our Embassy and maybe you won’t get blowed up.


1. It was a response to the US ILLEGALLY shooting rockets into Iraq
2. It was NOT an attack on the embassy it was a protest in the parking lot and burning down an EMPTY guard house.


----------



## gipper

LA RAM FAN said:


> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> way to go asshole trump,you just started WWIII
> 
> trump threw the first punch,you cant expect ALL countiries our corrupt government invades to just stand there and take the beating and not fight back. as the link says so well,it was in RETALIATION for A hole trump murdering their general.
Click to expand...

Dumb Don is likely to nuke Tehran and the idiots here will say they deserved it.


----------



## daveman

gipper said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The warmongers want blood.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, in fact, not a war monger.
> 
> But this attack demands a response from the US. No matter how you feel about war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck that. The US started this. Wake up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's that?  I can't understand you with Iranian dick in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kill.  Kill. Kill.
Click to expand...

I would prefer a peaceful solution.  Iran doesn't want one.  You want Americans killed.  So you can shut the fuck up, retard.


----------



## TemplarKormac

LA RAM FAN said:


> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> way to go asshole trump,you just started WWIII
> 
> trump threw the first punch,you cant expect ALL countiries our corrupt government invades to just stand there and take the beating and not fight back. as the link says so well,it was in RETALIATION for A hole trump murdering their general.
Click to expand...


Iran threw the first punch 40 years ago.

Iran bombed a Marine Corps Barracks in Beirut, killing 241 Americans.

Iran is the aggressor. Iran will pay dearly.

Sit down.


----------



## ColonelAngus

LA RAM FAN said:


> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> way to go asshole trump,you just started WWIII
> 
> trump threw the first punch,you cant expect ALL countiries our corrupt government invades to just stand there and take the beating and not fight back. as the link says so well,it was in RETALIATION for A hole trump murdering their general.
Click to expand...


Do you mean Iran did when they attacked the US embassy in Iraq?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

TemplarKormac said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> way to go asshole trump,you just started WWIII
> 
> trump threw the first punch,you cant expect ALL countiries our corrupt government invades to just stand there and take the beating and not fight back. as the link says so well,it was in RETALIATION for A hole trump murdering their general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran threw the first punch 40 years ago.
> 
> Sit down.
Click to expand...

And it was a sucker punch.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Jitss617 said:


> I want muslim interment camps now!


I want tin-foil hat internment camps..now!

Jitts..the prison guard wannabe?


----------



## basquebromance

PRAY for our troops!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rocko said:


> As leftwingers cheer and root for iran





sparky said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never have a good thing to say about Trump or anyone else on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will , if he in fact gets the US _out_ of the mess _he_ started
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...



Yeah funny how these hypocrite sheep say Obama is a traiter and needs to be hung up by his balls for Invading Syria without the approval of congress yet Trump does the same thing and he is a hero.

fucking hypocrites

beam me up scotty there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.   wonder what the troll has to say about me since i USED to be a trump supporter for two years.LOL


----------



## 22lcidw

gipper said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The warmongers want blood.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, in fact, not a war monger.
> 
> But this attack demands a response from the US. No matter how you feel about war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck that. The US started this. Wake up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's that?  I can't understand you with Iranian dick in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kill.  Kill. Kill.
Click to expand...

There are many people who voted for Trump who did not want war. Many people have family members in the military and we have had 30 years of this. Iran is reacting because the sanctions are affecting them. Acting like babies since Khomeini. All they had to do is join the family of man. We can not take the past back. The Shah was a fact. Its time for them to move on. Many fine people live there. If anything we should be gone from that region. And Progs stayed there to. No matter theirs or your bluster.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

fncceo said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I fear something going on half a world away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fill up right now..prices at the pump...going to spike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much oil do we buy from Iran?
Click to expand...

Pretty much none...but the disruption in the European supply will be reflected here..if for no other reason than the Oil companies and speculators won't miss the chance to gouge us ...


----------



## K9Buck

LA RAM FAN said:


> beam me up scotty there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.



You're notorious around here for being a moron.


----------



## Obiwan




----------



## sparky

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Fill up right now..prices at the pump...going to spike.







~S~


----------



## WEATHER53

Iran has put itself in the position that they must be responded to. I would prefer not but doing nothing is the worse of two bads


----------



## Golfing Gator

Missile attacks target US forces in Iraq, senior military source says; Iran suspected

And thus the next tit for tat begins.


----------



## georgephillip

The Original Tree said:


> Wait until they try to attack Israel. It's coming. Could be a few weeks from now, could be 5 years, but they are going to do it.


Sooner the better


----------



## basquebromance

Thank alot to Orange face....God Bless our troops & their families


----------



## candycorn

Rocko said:


> As leftwingers cheer and root for iran


Fuck off


----------



## TemplarKormac

sparky said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never have a good thing to say about Trump or anyone else on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will , if he in fact gets the US _out_ of the mess _he_ started
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Nah, if we leave now, a massacre will ensue.


----------



## Jitss617

We should put ObamaAnd Kerry  in Iran with a fuck Iran shirt on


----------



## JustAGuy1

The 82nd is on their way. None of this is good.


----------



## Lipush

Another Iranian attack started just now.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

sparky said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fill up right now..prices at the pump...going to spike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

I'm so bad....i know you're being clever..with the Iwo Jima referent..but all I can think..is that would be a great idea...set up portable oil rigs and loot the place properly!


----------



## TemplarKormac

candycorn said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> As leftwingers cheer and root for iran
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off
Click to expand...


Tis true then.

You do root for our enemies.


----------



## Jitss617

candycorn said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> As leftwingers cheer and root for iran
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off
Click to expand...

You better watch your responses


----------



## ColonelAngus

How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is iran attacking a military base? Their MO is killing civilians, women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> No. No. No.  That is the US government’s MO and you love it.
Click to expand...




gipper said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is iran attacking a military base? Their MO is killing civilians, women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> No. No. No.  That is the US government’s MO and you love it.
Click to expand...


 A FACT these stupid ass trolls cant comprehend  that thanks to trump,we are doing the same thing we have been doing for DECADES starting wars with  other  countires ignoring we have the most corrupt government on the planet and it is OUR government murdering and killing women and children. a fact these stupid fucks cant grasp.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

basquebromance said:


> PRAY for our troops!


Just don’t pray for them to allah.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Osiris-ODS said:


> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles


Pffft...yeah right.


----------



## sparky

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fill up right now..prices at the pump...going to spike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so bad....i know you're being clever..with the Iwo Jima referent..but all I can think..is that would be a great idea...set up portable oil rigs and loot the place properly!
Click to expand...

waddda we got to loose, if asked to leave....?   

~S~


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!


----------



## ColonelAngus

Iran has fired rockets into Iraq 12 times in the past 60 days.

They need a firm boot up the ass.


----------



## candycorn

TemplarKormac said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The warmongers want blood.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, in fact, not a war monger.
> 
> But this attack demands a response from the US. No matter how you feel about war.
Click to expand...


Time for the blob to kick ass.  I have appreciated his de-escalation strategy but that’s not going to fly.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is iran attacking a military base? Their MO is killing civilians, women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> No. No. No.  That is the US government’s MO and you love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is iran attacking a military base? Their MO is killing civilians, women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. No. No.  That is the US government’s MO and you love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A FACT these stupid ass trolls cant comprehend  that thanks to trump,we are doing the same thing we have been doing for DECADES starting wars with  other  countires ignoring we have the most corrupt government on the planet and it is OUR government murdering and killing women and children. a fact these stupid fucks cant grasp.
Click to expand...

Iran is looking for a few good sheep like you. 
Goats, too.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Golfing Gator said:


> Missile attacks target US forces in Iraq, senior military source says; Iran suspected
> 
> And thus the next tit for tat begins.


Looks like 52 places in Iran are about to become history.


----------



## fncceo

TemplarKormac said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never have a good thing to say about Trump or anyone else on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will , if he in fact gets the US _out_ of the mess _he_ started
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, if we leave now, a massacre will ensue.
Click to expand...


Not a massacre of Americans.  So...?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lipush said:


> Another Iranian attack started just now.



Oh man. This is just getting started.

This is not good at all. 

Where is this attack happening?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Weatherman2020 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missile attacks target US forces in Iraq, senior military source says; Iran suspected
> 
> And thus the next tit for tat begins.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 52 places in Iran are about to become history.
Click to expand...


And if they do not, then Trump's bluff is called...that is the problem with talking shit on twitter.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Yea, let’s let these assholes get the bomb.


----------



## harmonica

JGalt said:


> Has not been verified, but...
> 
> 
> 400+ missiles fired thus far
> 70 U.S service member fatalities
> 10 injured
> INCIDENT STILL ONGOING
> 
> Escalating Tensions (@SteppingGlass) January 7, 2020
> 
> Another report says this...
> 
> Reports say Iran is firing dozens of missiles into Iraq, hitting U.S. forces at Al Asad Airbase. Early reports say 20 U.S. troops have died, amid 60+ missile strikes so far. If true, then we are at the precipice of another horrible war in the Middle East.
> 
> Mark Hughes (@markhughesfilms) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> Still 0 confirmed reports of injuries/fatalities in attack.
> 
> Doge (@IntelDoge) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> If this is true, it's all over for that little shithole.


that seems like a lot of causlaties for that amount of time


----------



## Siete

JustAGuy1 said:


> The 82nd is on their way. None of this is good.



it doesnt get any better for trump -

stir war shit = stinks enough to hide impeachment headlines


----------



## JGalt

#BREAKING
USAF warplanes outbound Incirlik.

— Aleph ?n ???? ????? \uD83D\uDD6F? ? (@no_itsmyturn) January 7, 2020


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

***chuckles***
Mr. President is so happy tonight..he has taken impeachment right out of the news cycle...and who is going to remove the sitting President..during a shooting war?

Well played Sir, well played indeed.


----------



## basquebromance

Hope you assholes are fucking happy. If any US service members are dead it’s too many


----------



## Lipush

TemplarKormac said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Iranian attack started just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man. This is just getting started.
> 
> This is not good at all.
> 
> Where is this attack happening?
Click to expand...


Iraq, I think.


----------



## Golfing Gator

JustAGuy1 said:


> The 82nd is on their way. None of this is good.



no it is not.


----------



## TemplarKormac

fncceo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never have a good thing to say about Trump or anyone else on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will , if he in fact gets the US _out_ of the mess _he_ started
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, if we leave now, a massacre will ensue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a massacre of Americans.  So...?
Click to expand...


Innocent Iraqis and Iranian dissidents who oppose the Ayatollah and his oppressive government. 

This is akin to setting a fire and leaving. Saying "once I leave the fire will put itself out". That's not how it works.


----------



## gipper

ColonelAngus said:


> How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?


In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back. 

You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Golfing Gator said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missile attacks target US forces in Iraq, senior military source says; Iran suspected
> 
> And thus the next tit for tat begins.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 52 places in Iran are about to become history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they do not, then Trump's bluff is called...that is the problem with talking shit on twitter.
Click to expand...

They started the war. Trump will finish it.


----------



## B. Kidd

Bring it on Iranian-tards!

Our B-52's are outfitted with limited nuke platforms!

You fuckstains want martyrdom!?!
Then welcome to martyrdom!!!


----------



## sparky

LA RAM FAN said:


> OUR government murdering and killing women and children. *a fact these stupid fukcs cant grasp*



they can't grasp something they've been banned from >>>

Trump quietly rewrote the rules of drone warfare, which means the US can now kill civilians in secret

~S~


----------



## Golfing Gator

Now Trump has to take out the 52 sites or look like Obama and his red line.

Thus is the problem with talking shit on twitter.


----------



## ColonelAngus

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> ***chuckles***
> Mr. President is so happy tonight..he has taken impeachment right out of the news cycle...and who is going to remove the sitting President..during a shooting war?
> 
> Well played Sir, well played indeed.



He got Iran to attack our embassy in Iraq.  He is such a bad ass, isn’t he?


----------



## candycorn

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> As leftwingers cheer and root for iran
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tis true then.
> 
> You do root for our enemies.
Click to expand...


fuck you too


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lipush said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Iranian attack started just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man. This is just getting started.
> 
> This is not good at all.
> 
> Where is this attack happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iraq, I think.
Click to expand...


What do you mean by "another"? Are you saying this one is separate from the one being described in the OP?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Wonder What Trump will hit first?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Of equal importance is what the democrat allies of Iran will do.  Expect a domestic attack.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Looks like I picked a great time to retire.


----------



## kyzr

I hope the bases had good ABM systems and no US guys were hurt.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Weatherman2020 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missile attacks target US forces in Iraq, senior military source says; Iran suspected
> 
> And thus the next tit for tat begins.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 52 places in Iran are about to become history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they do not, then Trump's bluff is called...that is the problem with talking shit on twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They started the war. Trump will finish it.
Click to expand...


We shall see...what will you say if in the next 3 days or so we have not taken out 52 sites?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Siete said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 82nd is on their way. None of this is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt get any better for trump -
> 
> stir war shit = stinks enough to hide impeachment headlines
Click to expand...


yeah this motherfucker is pulling a bill clinton and dick nixon,two presidents who started wars to get the american peoples attention away from the impeachment.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

harmonica said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has not been verified, but...
> 
> 
> 400+ missiles fired thus far
> 70 U.S service member fatalities
> 10 injured
> INCIDENT STILL ONGOING
> 
> Escalating Tensions (@SteppingGlass) January 7, 2020
> 
> Another report says this...
> 
> Reports say Iran is firing dozens of missiles into Iraq, hitting U.S. forces at Al Asad Airbase. Early reports say 20 U.S. troops have died, amid 60+ missile strikes so far. If true, then we are at the precipice of another horrible war in the Middle East.
> 
> Mark Hughes (@markhughesfilms) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> Still 0 confirmed reports of injuries/fatalities in attack.
> 
> Doge (@IntelDoge) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> If this is true, it's all over for that little shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> that seems like a lot of causlaties for that amount of time
Click to expand...

Modern missiles..well aimed....actually the casualties are pretty low..considering.


----------



## TemplarKormac

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> As leftwingers cheer and root for iran
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tis true then.
> 
> You do root for our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck you too
Click to expand...


(Laughs in Ricky Gervais)


----------



## Lipush

Unpopular opinion, but I think you guys should stop fighting democrats/republicans "TrumpLovers" vs. "Trump Haters". Fact is, Sulimani was a bad guy, and at SOME point SOMEONE would have taken him down. This ship sailed long ago, and right now, you should focus on your troops and their safety. Blame #POTUS after it's all said and done.


----------



## harmonica

basquebromance said:


> Hope you assholes are fucking happy. If any US service members are dead it’s too many


1. they volunteer
2. they volunteer for the MILITARY--and that  job is WAR 
3. DUH


----------



## ColonelAngus

gipper said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
Click to expand...


No one was killed or hurt not because Iran didn’t try.

Attack our embassy, bad shit will happen.  Iran willingly did this.  They should be the ones concerned.  I wonder if their citizens are questioning why their government attacked the US embassy.


----------



## fncceo

TemplarKormac said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never have a good thing to say about Trump or anyone else on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will , if he in fact gets the US _out_ of the mess _he_ started
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, if we leave now, a massacre will ensue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a massacre of Americans.  So...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Innocent Iraqis and Iranian dissidents who oppose the Ayatollah and his oppressive government.
> 
> This is akin to setting a fire and leaving. Saying "once I leave the fire will put itself out". That's not how it works.
Click to expand...


That's exactly how fireworks work.  It's even on the label.  'Light and stand back'


----------



## Siete

Golfing Gator said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missile attacks target US forces in Iraq, senior military source says; Iran suspected
> 
> And thus the next tit for tat begins.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 52 places in Iran are about to become history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they do not, then Trump's bluff is called...that is the problem with talking shit on twitter.
Click to expand...


he will fold faster than a cheap card table -

then his drones will kiss his ass for not starting a war .


----------



## bodecea

Rocko said:


> As leftwingers cheer and root for iran


Who is doing that?   Name names.


----------



## TemplarKormac

JGalt said:


> Has not been verified, but...
> 
> 
> 400+ missiles fired thus far
> 70 U.S service member fatalities
> 10 injured
> INCIDENT STILL ONGOING
> 
> Escalating Tensions (@SteppingGlass) January 7, 2020
> 
> Another report says this...
> 
> Reports say Iran is firing dozens of missiles into Iraq, hitting U.S. forces at Al Asad Airbase. Early reports say 20 U.S. troops have died, amid 60+ missile strikes so far. If true, then we are at the precipice of another horrible war in the Middle East.
> 
> Mark Hughes (@markhughesfilms) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> Still 0 confirmed reports of injuries/fatalities in attack.
> 
> Doge (@IntelDoge) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> If this is true, it's all over for that little shithole.


I think I'm going to be sick.

Question though:

How can we already have numbers this soon?


----------



## ColonelAngus

gipper said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
Click to expand...


Iran willingly attacked the Embassy.  Foot up the ass, appeasement doesn’t work.


----------



## basquebromance

BREAKING: At least 10 rockets hit al-Asad air base where US troops are housed in Iraq. Iran claimed responsibility for the attack. The Senate must remove Trump immediately.


----------



## TemplarKormac

fncceo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never have a good thing to say about Trump or anyone else on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will , if he in fact gets the US _out_ of the mess _he_ started
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, if we leave now, a massacre will ensue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a massacre of Americans.  So...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Innocent Iraqis and Iranian dissidents who oppose the Ayatollah and his oppressive government.
> 
> This is akin to setting a fire and leaving. Saying "once I leave the fire will put itself out". That's not how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly how fireworks work.  It's even on the label.  'Light and stand back'
Click to expand...


LOL.

This isn't the 4th of July. 

It is wartime now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Osiris-ODS said:


> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles



thats cause they are RETALIATING for what asshole trump did who threw the first punch starting a war,something out corrupt government has been doing for DECADES now. He was hoping that they would just stand there and let him be a bully and keep hitting punching them but they are doing what he did not expect,fighting back.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Iran is saying to let them complete the attack and then it is over.

Ignoring the last 12 attacks where we did nothing.


----------



## gipper

ColonelAngus said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran willingly attacked the Embassy.  Foot up the ass, appeasement doesn’t work.
Click to expand...

You are a complete idiot.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Some of these responses are hysterical.


----------



## Lipush

People say those tickets were launched from Iranian soil; this is BIG.


----------



## 22lcidw

Siete said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 82nd is on their way. None of this is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt get any better for trump -
> 
> stir war shit = stinks enough to hide impeachment headlines
Click to expand...

By your way of thinking if true.....maybe Nancy will shut the ph uk up! The other night there was a program on with a British historian/writer. We can not get people to run for office or he was saying Great Britain, but it is us also because of the non stop attacks on potential political candidates and when they get elected. So we have a lot of sub standard men and women in office. The first step is to get the news opinion stations to change to news stations and Newspapers to report real news.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Golfing Gator said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missile attacks target US forces in Iraq, senior military source says; Iran suspected
> 
> And thus the next tit for tat begins.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 52 places in Iran are about to become history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they do not, then Trump's bluff is called...that is the problem with talking shit on twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They started the war. Trump will finish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We shall see...what will you say if in the next 3 days or so we have not taken out 52 sites?
Click to expand...

Depends what happens. 3 Hellfires on 3 Iranian leaders is good.


----------



## ColonelAngus

basquebromance said:


> BREAKING: At least 10 rockets hit al-Asad air base where US troops are housed in Iraq. Iran claimed responsibility for the attack. The Senate must remove Trump immediately.



Because we responded to an attack on our Embassy?

Do you even geopolitics?


----------



## Golfing Gator

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Wonder What Trump will hit first?



probably his driver, he uses it to tee off most of the time


----------



## TemplarKormac

gipper said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran willingly attacked the Embassy.  Foot up the ass, appeasement doesn’t work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a complete idiot.
Click to expand...


So are you.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

basquebromance said:


> Hope you assholes are fucking happy. If any US service members are dead it’s too many


Iran warns US not to respond to attack
Iran warns US not retaliate over missile attack in Iraq


----------



## K9Buck

bodecea said:


> Who is doing that?   Name names.



You...privately.


----------



## Jitss617

If I’m in the Iran navy I’m jumping off the ship lol


----------



## TemplarKormac

Confirmed:

30+ missiles were fired at Al Assad Airbase.


----------



## Weatherman2020

LA RAM FAN said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 82nd is on their way. None of this is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt get any better for trump -
> 
> stir war shit = stinks enough to hide impeachment headlines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah this motherfucker is pulling a bill clinton and dick nixon,two presidents who started wars to get the american peoples attention away from the impeachment.
Click to expand...

Nixon started a war?  I know he ended Vietnam, which war did he start?


----------



## fncceo

TemplarKormac said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will , if he in fact gets the US _out_ of the mess _he_ started
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, if we leave now, a massacre will ensue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a massacre of Americans.  So...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Innocent Iraqis and Iranian dissidents who oppose the Ayatollah and his oppressive government.
> 
> This is akin to setting a fire and leaving. Saying "once I leave the fire will put itself out". That's not how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly how fireworks work.  It's even on the label.  'Light and stand back'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> This isn't the 4th of July.
> 
> It is wartime now.
Click to expand...


We've been continuously at war over there for two decades.  We aren't doing any good there, the place always was and will always be a shite hole.

It's time to get out before someone gets hurt... and by someone, I mean someone I care about.


----------



## Lipush

Intense jet activity over Baghdad #Iraq


----------



## ColonelAngus

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you assholes are fucking happy. If any US service members are dead it’s too many
> 
> 
> 
> Iran warns US not to respond to attack
> Iran warns US not retaliate over missile attack in Iraq
Click to expand...


They attack our embassy.

We respond 

They retaliate

Then they just want us to stand down?

Hmmmmmmm......I don’t fucking think so.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Siete said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missile attacks target US forces in Iraq, senior military source says; Iran suspected
> 
> And thus the next tit for tat begins.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 52 places in Iran are about to become history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they do not, then Trump's bluff is called...that is the problem with talking shit on twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he will fold faster than a cheap card table -
> 
> then his drones will kiss his ass for not starting a war .
Click to expand...


uh the motherfucker Orange clown  ALREADY started A WAR.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lipush said:


> People say those tickets were launched from Iranian soil; this is BIG.


We have tickets for Iran. 

Tickets to hell.


----------



## Jitss617

GET BOLTON ON THE PHONE. Lol


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lipush said:


> Intense jet activity over Baghdad #Iraq



I believe you. 

You're in the IDF aren't you?


----------



## Siete

Weatherman2020 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missile attacks target US forces in Iraq, senior military source says; Iran suspected
> 
> And thus the next tit for tat begins.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 52 places in Iran are about to become history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they do not, then Trump's bluff is called...that is the problem with talking shit on twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They started the war. Trump will finish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We shall see...what will you say if in the next 3 days or so we have not taken out 52 sites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends what happens. 3 Hellfires on 3 Iranian leaders is good.
Click to expand...


if he does nothing depends how fast you suck his socks again.


----------



## gipper

TemplarKormac said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran willingly attacked the Embassy.  Foot up the ass, appeasement doesn’t work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a complete idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you.
Click to expand...

Yep I’m dumb because I don’t want a useless war that benefits only the 1%.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

ColonelAngus said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***chuckles***
> Mr. President is so happy tonight..he has taken impeachment right out of the news cycle...and who is going to remove the sitting President..during a shooting war?
> 
> Well played Sir, well played indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got Iran to attack our embassy in Iraq.  He is such a bad ass, isn’t he?
Click to expand...

Nope..his genius is in what he saw he could make of the event.


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> Time to sink their navy


Do you even know what kind of "ships" the Iranian navy is made up of?


----------



## sparky

TemplarKormac said:


> I think I'm going to be sick.


x 2...



basquebromance said:


> The Senate must remove Trump immediately.


They were handed the war powers act to vote on 



TemplarKormac said:


> It is wartime now.


It didn't have to be.....

~S~


----------



## Jitss617

fncceo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, if we leave now, a massacre will ensue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a massacre of Americans.  So...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Innocent Iraqis and Iranian dissidents who oppose the Ayatollah and his oppressive government.
> 
> This is akin to setting a fire and leaving. Saying "once I leave the fire will put itself out". That's not how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly how fireworks work.  It's even on the label.  'Light and stand back'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> This isn't the 4th of July.
> 
> It is wartime now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've been continuously at war over there for two decades.  We aren't doing any good there, the place always was and will always be a shite hole.
> 
> It's time to get out before someone gets hurt... and by someone, I mean someone I care about.
Click to expand...

How do we stop Iran from getting nukes?


----------



## Weatherman2020

LA RAM FAN said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missile attacks target US forces in Iraq, senior military source says; Iran suspected
> 
> And thus the next tit for tat begins.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 52 places in Iran are about to become history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they do not, then Trump's bluff is called...that is the problem with talking shit on twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he will fold faster than a cheap card table -
> 
> then his drones will kiss his ass for not starting a war .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh the motherfucker Orange clown  ALREADY started A WAR.
Click to expand...


----------



## Weatherman2020

Siete said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 52 places in Iran are about to become history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if they do not, then Trump's bluff is called...that is the problem with talking shit on twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They started the war. Trump will finish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We shall see...what will you say if in the next 3 days or so we have not taken out 52 sites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends what happens. 3 Hellfires on 3 Iranian leaders is good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if he does nothing depends how fast you suck his socks again.
Click to expand...

I drink your tears of anguish like a fine wine.


----------



## Lipush

TemplarKormac said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intense jet activity over Baghdad #Iraq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you.
> 
> You're in the IDF aren't you?
Click to expand...



Not currently. But I do know some reliable sources.


----------



## bodecea

The Original Tree said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want the U.S. to close every American diplomatic outpost in the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Being that half the leftist on this board are Chinese, Russian, Iranian and other unsavory evil people, of course that is what they want.*
Click to expand...

And you are a Russian troll, Comrade.


----------



## basquebromance

Operation Symbolic Revenge has begun.


----------



## TemplarKormac

gipper said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran willingly attacked the Embassy.  Foot up the ass, appeasement doesn’t work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a complete idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I’m dumb because I don’t want a useless war that benefits only the 1%.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I should take what an anarchist says seriously. 

But tell me. Should we just leave and let innocent people die?


----------



## occupied

Keep your fingers crossed. You just might get the ultra-bloody 5 trillion dollar war you always wanted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran willingly attacked the Embassy.  Foot up the ass, appeasement doesn’t work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a complete idiot.
Click to expand...


indeed,they are sick fucks as well the fact they think trump starting a war murdering people is somehow fucking funny.


----------



## basquebromance

"We all need to pray for our troops right now. They are overwhelmingly kids under 25 & 1st generation Americans who joined the military looking for a better life- trying to get out of poverty, pay for school, take care of their families. They didn’t pick their Commander in Chief." - Howlin Katie Hill


----------



## ColonelAngus

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***chuckles***
> Mr. President is so happy tonight..he has taken impeachment right out of the news cycle...and who is going to remove the sitting President..during a shooting war?
> 
> Well played Sir, well played indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got Iran to attack our embassy in Iraq.  He is such a bad ass, isn’t he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope..his genius is in what he saw he could make of the event.
Click to expand...


Why not call out Iran for attacking our embassy?


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sink their navy
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what kind of "ships" the Iranian navy is made up of?
Click to expand...

Tell me after you clean the kitchen Mary


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> Now let’s watch as democrats celebrate Iran attacking us and possibly killing our men


No one is celebrating except for you....


----------



## sparky

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you assholes are fucking happy. If any US service members are dead it’s too many
> 
> 
> 
> Iran warns US not to respond to attack
> Iran warns US not retaliate over missile attack in Iraq
Click to expand...




> U.S. forces could not be immediately reached for comment. White House press secretary Stephanie Grisham said the White House is aware of the reports.
> 
> "The President has been briefed and is monitoring the situation closely and consulting with his national security team," she said.



I wish he'd just not 'tweet' for one day.....just a _freakin'_ day....

~S~


----------



## basquebromance

"We can oppose war but stand with our service men and women in uniform. An attack on one of us is an attack on the rest of us. Don’t blame our patriots for defending their country. They took an oath to .... protect us, etc The President is responsible.  Where’s Congress?" - Dastardly Donna Brazil


----------



## TemplarKormac

Jitss617 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a massacre of Americans.  So...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innocent Iraqis and Iranian dissidents who oppose the Ayatollah and his oppressive government.
> 
> This is akin to setting a fire and leaving. Saying "once I leave the fire will put itself out". That's not how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly how fireworks work.  It's even on the label.  'Light and stand back'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> This isn't the 4th of July.
> 
> It is wartime now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've been continuously at war over there for two decades.  We aren't doing any good there, the place always was and will always be a shite hole.
> 
> It's time to get out before someone gets hurt... and by someone, I mean someone I care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do we stop Iran from getting nukes?
Click to expand...


If I were a shrewd military strategist not impeded by the ethical dilemmas of politics and national sentiment:

I would decapitate their government.


----------



## Jitss617

basquebromance said:


> "We all need to pray for our troops right now. They are overwhelmingly kids under 25 & 1st generation Americans who joined the military looking for a better life- trying to get out of poverty, pay for school, take care of their families. They didn’t pick their Commander in Chief." - Howlin Katie Hill


I hope they are all Mexican lol


----------



## harmonica

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has not been verified, but...
> 
> 
> 400+ missiles fired thus far
> 70 U.S service member fatalities
> 10 injured
> INCIDENT STILL ONGOING
> 
> Escalating Tensions (@SteppingGlass) January 7, 2020
> 
> Another report says this...
> 
> Reports say Iran is firing dozens of missiles into Iraq, hitting U.S. forces at Al Asad Airbase. Early reports say 20 U.S. troops have died, amid 60+ missile strikes so far. If true, then we are at the precipice of another horrible war in the Middle East.
> 
> Mark Hughes (@markhughesfilms) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> Still 0 confirmed reports of injuries/fatalities in attack.
> 
> Doge (@IntelDoge) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> If this is true, it's all over for that little shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> that seems like a lot of causlaties for that amount of time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Modern missiles..well aimed....actually the casualties are pretty low..considering.
Click to expand...

depends on the targets/target area/etc..
..400 missiles??  400 *high tech* missiles?? they just blew their wad, *IF *true ....


----------



## kyzr

Going to start a poll on Trump's response to the attack.
Haven't heard if any US military personnel were injured or killed. 
If ANY are US guys are injured or killed, it sucks to be an Iranian in uniform.


----------



## basquebromance

we need to nominate a general election opponent of Trump who will be unequivocally anti-war.


----------



## bodecea

ColonelAngus said:


> I am watching CNN and they are so fucking happy.


How do you know they are happy?   Or is that you CRCs just projecting?


----------



## shockedcanadian

The harm done to Iran will depend on the number of soldiers killed, if any.

Iran better hope they didn't kill anyone and they save face domestically while potentially avoiding a big response.

If many were killed, and even if none depending on the way forward; Iranian generals will be fair game, maybe even a MOAB over some very important leaders a la Reagan and Gadaffi.

Was America given a heads up, as the U.S did to Syria and Russia when Trump attacked?  All details matter here.


----------



## K9Buck

fncceo said:


> It's time to get out before someone gets hurt... and by someone, I mean someone I care about.



Iran wants to go back to the "glory" years of the Persian empire.  Their tentacles are all over the world.  They need to be taken out.  Or should we wait for them to become North Korea 2.0?  No thanks.


----------



## basquebromance

The whole world is waiting for Trump’s next tweet


----------



## sparky

Jitss617 said:


> How do we stop Iran from getting nukes?



Iran nuclear deal framework - Wikipedia

~S~


----------



## K9Buck

shockedcanadian said:


> The destruction of Iran will depend on the number of soldiers killed, if any.
> 
> Iran better hope they didn't kill anyone and they save face domestically while potentially avoiding a big response.
> 
> If many were killed, and even if none depending on the way forward; Iranian generals will be fair game, maybe even a MOAB over some very important leaders a la Reagan and Gadaffi.




Perhaps the Iranians "attacked" but didn't actually damage anything in order to save some face???


----------



## JGalt

#BREAKING: First video showing a Fateh-110 precision guided ballistic missile of #IRGC hitting the Ain al-Asad Air Base in #Iraq during Operation #Soleimani of #IRGCASF.#IRGC sources claim they have destroyed several #USArmy helicopters & drones & have killed 80 #US troops there! pic.twitter.com/tnOmP4srvC

Babak Taghvaee (@BabakTaghvaee) January 8, 2020


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## K9Buck

sparky said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do we stop Iran from getting nukes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran nuclear deal framework - Wikipedia
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


That was a short-term "fix" and it's not clear to me that it could be verified anyway.  It wasn't worth the paper it was printed on.


----------



## sparky

basquebromance said:


> The whole world is waiting for Trump’s next tweet




gawd help us....






~S~


----------



## MindWars

Trump Launches B52s From Diego Garcia, May Strike Iran – Watch Live


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Jitss617 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like ufo’s
Click to expand...

Damn nigga...it's on. This shit is for real now.


----------



## TemplarKormac

fncceo said:


> It's time to get out before someone gets hurt... and by someone, I mean someone I care about.



Sure. But you can't simply walk away from this now. We're past the point of no return. 

We can't leave now even if we wanted to.


----------



## Blackrook

The Iranian attack on the American embassy should have united the American people like Pearl Harbor and 9/11 united the American people.

Unfortunately, the modern-day Democrats are traitors who will take the side of Iranian terrorists over their own nation.


----------



## K9Buck

Will Iran limit itself to retaliating in only Iraq to try to avoid spreading the conflict?


----------



## Scamp

Tehran weather forecast...Partly cloudy with bombs and missiles falling like autumn leaves.


----------



## 22lcidw

sparky said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you assholes are fucking happy. If any US service members are dead it’s too many
> 
> 
> 
> Iran warns US not to respond to attack
> Iran warns US not retaliate over missile attack in Iraq
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. forces could not be immediately reached for comment. White House press secretary Stephanie Grisham said the White House is aware of the reports.
> 
> "The President has been briefed and is monitoring the situation closely and consulting with his national security team," she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish he'd just not 'tweet' for one day.....just a _freakin'_ day....
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

We have to get news. Most non progs will never, ever believe those false news stations again. nukes could be detonating with mushroom clouds around us and they could be reporting it and we won't believe them. Hopefully one day they will get theirs. And in the course of human history....shit happens.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Now Iran is warning us not to retaliate.
https://twitter.com/breakingnewsie?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor


Billy_Kinetta said:


> Kill this.  Duplicate.
> 
> Damn, people are getting fast around here.




  Yep...got me as well.


----------



## basquebromance

I’m shaking in my red, white, and blue boots


----------



## bodecea

basquebromance said:


> Thank alot to Orange face....God Bless our troops & their families


Request Information


----------



## basquebromance

notice the restraint from iranians as they target the US Army, and not American civilians


----------



## Jitss617

A logical move by Iran designed to embarrass the US and help build outrage by Iraqis so they’ll push harder for US forces to withdraw.

We almost certainly know where these missiles originated even though they most likely came from mobile launchers or aircraft so destroy the base from whence they originate and maybe up the ante by destroying their shore batteries.


----------



## Lipush

K9Buck said:


> Will Iran limit itself to retaliating in only Iraq to try to avoid spreading the conflict?




Ohhh jeez, I hope not. I'm not in the mood for sirens tonight.


----------



## Dr Grump

As much as Trump is a total tool, Iran is being really dumb about this. Really dumb.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sink their navy
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what kind of "ships" the Iranian navy is made up of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me after you clean the kitchen Mary
Click to expand...

WTF


----------



## eagle1462010

For decades these assholes have been killing Americans..........Many of our people are dead or wounded from EFPs from Iran........

Now these MFRs..............are gonna get a taste...........A little pay back...


----------



## Siete

Osiris-ODS said:


> Iran done f-ed up big time if this is happening.



they killed 220 marines and f'n  NOTHING -


----------



## sparky

K9Buck said:


> It wasn't worth the paper it was printed on.



It was to the rest of world participants who stayed IN, despite Trump pulling OUT

~S~


----------



## ColonelAngus

Trump is a fucking magician to get Iran to attack the US embassy in Iraq.

So gangster,


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lipush said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Iran limit itself to retaliating in only Iraq to try to avoid spreading the conflict?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh jeez, I hope not. I'm not in the mood for sirens tonight.
Click to expand...

(Insert sad emote here.)


----------



## Flash

*Well, those bastards are about to see what the power of the United States Military has in store.*

* Tomi Lahren (@TomiLahren) January 7, 2020*


----------



## Vastator

basquebromance said:


> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear


Only the pussies. And they live in fear regardless...


----------



## Jitss617

Coons is on fox now.. fun kik pusss


----------



## MindWars

Instead of posting 50 million links 
to different articles ..





The Gateway Pundit - Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback


----------



## K9Buck

basquebromance said:


> notice the restraint from iranians as they target the US Army, and not American civilians



Yes, they're wonderful humanitarians.


----------



## Flash

*Iraqis (probably soldiers) cheering as the US anti missile system intercepts Iranian ballistic missiles over #Iraq’s Ain al-Assad military base. pic.twitter.com/ttbtTciXCF*

* Baxtiyar Goran (@BaxtiyarGoran)*


----------



## ColonelAngus

Intelligence supposedly was that a large scale attack from Iran was within a few weeks, planned by the dead general.

Does anyone trust the CIA anymore?  They love lying us into wars.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

ColonelAngus said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***chuckles***
> Mr. President is so happy tonight..he has taken impeachment right out of the news cycle...and who is going to remove the sitting President..during a shooting war?
> 
> Well played Sir, well played indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got Iran to attack our embassy in Iraq.  He is such a bad ass, isn’t he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope..his genius is in what he saw he could make of the event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not call out Iran for attacking our embassy?
Click to expand...

Errr...not taking a side here....but calling them out..and drone-striking their top General.........are two different things indeed.

Iran is not our friend...so is war an answer? Sure it is...but the right one..and is this the right time?

Trump had to know that conflict can only help him...just sayin'...


----------



## theHawk

Well gipper , is this the CIA or Mossad?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> updates...
> 
> 
> Iran Says It’s Fired Missiles at U.S. Base in Iraq: Live Updates
Click to expand...


  Thats as stupid as admitting you just beat the crap out of Conor McGregor's Mother.


----------



## K9Buck

sparky said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't worth the paper it was printed on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was to the rest of world participants who stayed IN, despite Trump pulling OUT
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Yea, because they don't really give a fuck.  Seriously.  They're not worried about Iran nuking them and then don't care if Iran nukes Israel or the U.S. or anywhere else.  Plus, they enjoy the opportunity to do business with Iran.  

After what Europeans did last century, I'm not inclined to follow their lead in this one.


----------



## Vastator

yidnar said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> reports are breaking ! rocket attacks against US facilities !
> 
> 
> 
> time to MOAB THEIR NUKE SITES ! and wipe out their refineries !
Click to expand...

Let's not be too hasty. We dont even have a damage report. Every dam, bridge, and power production facility will do until we learn more...


----------



## gipper

TemplarKormac said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran willingly attacked the Embassy.  Foot up the ass, appeasement doesn’t work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a complete idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I’m dumb because I don’t want a useless war that benefits only the 1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I should take what an anarchist says seriously.
> 
> But tell me. Should we just leave and let innocent people die?
Click to expand...

Idiot. We never should have been there. Have you leaned nothing since W’s lies about WMD?


----------



## B. Kidd

Iran blinked.
What stupid pigheadedness on their part!

Prepare to meet your 72 transvestites!!!


----------



## skye

When The President's White House confirms this, I will believe it.

Hey, that's just me


----------



## shockedcanadian

K9Buck said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The destruction of Iran will depend on the number of soldiers killed, if any.
> 
> Iran better hope they didn't kill anyone and they save face domestically while potentially avoiding a big response.
> 
> If many were killed, and even if none depending on the way forward; Iranian generals will be fair game, maybe even a MOAB over some very important leaders a la Reagan and Gadaffi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the Iranians "attacked" but didn't actually damage anything in order to save some face???
Click to expand...


That's my point.  Those within their country and in the region would celebrate and believe any B.S they are told.  They will thump their chests and scream how they went after the "Great Satan'.  While America can say "we remind you, if you harm any American lives, there will be a response you are not going to like".


----------



## bodecea

basquebromance said:


> I’m shaking in my red, white, and blue boots


U.S. Air Force


----------



## ColonelAngus

Iran killed 1500 of their own people who protested their POS government.

Fuck Iran.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

debbiedowner said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait there's another thread on this subject that says dems are cheering but it must be true the trumptards are cheering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've cheered every negative thing to happen to the American people and booed every time something good happened for us.  You're a fascist Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I you fucking pig and I was a republican turned independent. You seem to cheer the trumptards on, war war war. I bet you're having a fucking drink right now
Click to expand...


  I know I am....but then that can be said for every night around this time.

   I will be looking forward to getting up in the morning to see what Trump has blown up.


----------



## bodecea

skye said:


> When The President's White House confirms this, I will believe it.
> 
> Hey, that's just me


You'll believe anything your orange messiah says.


----------



## gipper

theHawk said:


> Well gipper , is this the CIA or Mossad?


Kill those fucking Iranians. Kill them all. They had a protest outside our embassy. How dare they!!!!!


----------



## Weatherman2020

fncceo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, if we leave now, a massacre will ensue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a massacre of Americans.  So...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Innocent Iraqis and Iranian dissidents who oppose the Ayatollah and his oppressive government.
> 
> This is akin to setting a fire and leaving. Saying "once I leave the fire will put itself out". That's not how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly how fireworks work.  It's even on the label.  'Light and stand back'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> This isn't the 4th of July.
> 
> It is wartime now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've been continuously at war over there for two decades.  We aren't doing any good there, the place always was and will always be a shite hole.
> 
> It's time to get out before someone gets hurt... and by someone, I mean someone I care about.
Click to expand...

We’ve been at war with Iran since they invaded US soil in 79.


----------



## fncceo

TemplarKormac said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to get out before someone gets hurt... and by someone, I mean someone I care about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. But you can't simply walk away from this now. We're past the point of no return.
> 
> We can't leave now even if we wanted to.
Click to expand...


We sure can.  Our feet work and everything


----------



## TemplarKormac

gipper said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran willingly attacked the Embassy.  Foot up the ass, appeasement doesn’t work.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a complete idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I’m dumb because I don’t want a useless war that benefits only the 1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I should take what an anarchist says seriously.
> 
> But tell me. Should we just leave and let innocent people die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot. We never should have been there. Have you leaned nothing since W’s lies about WMD?
Click to expand...


Idiot. 

Do you not know the basic concept of warfare?

You shoot us, we shoot you?

Give it a rest pal.


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## TemplarKormac

fncceo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to get out before someone gets hurt... and by someone, I mean someone I care about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. But you can't simply walk away from this now. We're past the point of no return.
> 
> We can't leave now even if we wanted to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We sure can.  Our feet work and everything
Click to expand...


Can't use your feet if you don't have any.


----------



## skye

Again.....Is there an official version of this story?

Just asking


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

gipper said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump pushing the button on the Iran missile launchers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good God have you paid attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
Click to expand...


  Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?


----------



## toobfreak

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!



Look Marge!  There is a mosquito nipping at my ankle!  Shall I swat it or just spray it with some pesticide?


----------



## K9Buck

shockedcanadian said:


> That's my point.  Those within their country and in he region would celebrate and believe any B.S they are told.  They will thump their chests and scream how they went after the "Great Satan'.  While America can say "we remind you, if you harm any American lives, there will be a response you are not going to like".



I'm not convinced that we're going to war until I see that we're going to war.  

Iran should understand that all-out war with the U.S. means the end of their regime and their empire.


----------



## ColonelAngus

JGalt said:


> Has not been verified, but...
> 
> 
> 400+ missiles fired thus far
> 70 U.S service member fatalities
> 10 injured
> INCIDENT STILL ONGOING
> 
> Escalating Tensions (@SteppingGlass) January 7, 2020
> 
> Another report says this...
> 
> Reports say Iran is firing dozens of missiles into Iraq, hitting U.S. forces at Al Asad Airbase. Early reports say 20 U.S. troops have died, amid 60+ missile strikes so far. If true, then we are at the precipice of another horrible war in the Middle East.
> 
> Mark Hughes (@markhughesfilms) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> Still 0 confirmed reports of injuries/fatalities in attack.
> 
> Doge (@IntelDoge) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> If this is true, it's all over for that little shithole.



I don’t think this information is reliable.


----------



## Scamp

Our enemy has chosen war. And by God, it's war we will give them.


----------



## theHawk

Iraqi casualties being reported at the air base...


----------



## MindWars

Zachari Klawonn------------    Sheep should look him up...


----------



## TemplarKormac

ColonelAngus said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has not been verified, but...
> 
> 
> 400+ missiles fired thus far
> 70 U.S service member fatalities
> 10 injured
> INCIDENT STILL ONGOING
> 
> Escalating Tensions (@SteppingGlass) January 7, 2020
> 
> Another report says this...
> 
> Reports say Iran is firing dozens of missiles into Iraq, hitting U.S. forces at Al Asad Airbase. Early reports say 20 U.S. troops have died, amid 60+ missile strikes so far. If true, then we are at the precipice of another horrible war in the Middle East.
> 
> Mark Hughes (@markhughesfilms) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> Still 0 confirmed reports of injuries/fatalities in attack.
> 
> Doge (@IntelDoge) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> If this is true, it's all over for that little shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think this information is reliable.
Click to expand...


Which set?


----------



## White 6

MindWars said:


> View attachment 298968
> 
> Trump Launches B52s From Diego Garcia, May Strike Iran – Watch Live



Arc Light 2020.  Somebody may have a very bad day.


----------



## Dr Grump

It'll be interesting to see how the rest of the world reacts.


----------



## TemplarKormac

theHawk said:


> Iraqi casualties being reported at the air base...



Iraq will regret trying to push us out. 

They sort of need us now.


----------



## Jitss617

gipper said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Obama and Hillary destabilize the middle east? Millions of refugees. Why? They came...they saw....they conquered! Remember...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF. Both were disgusting warmongers just like a Dumb Don.
Click to expand...

Get a hold of your self we know you hate trump get over it


----------



## gipper

HereWeGoAgain said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump pushing the button on the Iran missile launchers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good God have you paid attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
Click to expand...

You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia. 
If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

skye said:


> Again.....Is there an official version of this story?
> 
> Just asking


You don't get Fox???


----------



## JGalt

ColonelAngus said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has not been verified, but...
> 
> 
> 400+ missiles fired thus far
> 70 U.S service member fatalities
> 10 injured
> INCIDENT STILL ONGOING
> 
> Escalating Tensions (@SteppingGlass) January 7, 2020
> 
> Another report says this...
> 
> Reports say Iran is firing dozens of missiles into Iraq, hitting U.S. forces at Al Asad Airbase. Early reports say 20 U.S. troops have died, amid 60+ missile strikes so far. If true, then we are at the precipice of another horrible war in the Middle East.
> 
> Mark Hughes (@markhughesfilms) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> Still 0 confirmed reports of injuries/fatalities in attack.
> 
> Doge (@IntelDoge) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> If this is true, it's all over for that little shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think this information is reliable.
Click to expand...


Probably not. Alot of different information comes out when stuff like this happens, it takes awhile to get to the truth.


----------



## Lipush

There are talks about casualties, but it's hard to tell if Iraqis or Americans.


----------



## The Original Tree

*These attacks were already planned, and that’s what Soleimani was doing in Iraq.  

BTW he was in Iraq illegally as The UN had a travel ban on him since 2007 due to his involvement in terrorism and illegal nuclear weapons programs.

Or are you happy that Obama Bombs from Russia are being launched by Iran at Americans?  Be honest for once in your life.

Iran Quds chief visited Russia despite U.N. travel ban: Iran official*


(Reuters) - The head of Iran's elite military Quds Force, who is subject to a United Nations travel ban, has met senior Russian officials in Moscow, an Iranian official said on Friday.

Qassem Soleimani, chief of the force which is an overseas arm of the Revolutionary Guards, has been subject to an international travel ban and asset freeze by the U.N. Security Council since 2007.

But the Iranian official, who declined to be identified, said Soleimani had made the trip in the second half of July, where he had held talks covering regional and bilateral issues and the delivery to Iran of S-300 surface-to-air missiles and other weapons.

Soleimani had arrived in Moscow on July 24 and met President Vladimir Putin and Defence Minister Sergei Shoigu before departing three days later, Fox News reported on Thursday.

A Kremlin spokesman denied any meeting between Soleimani and Putin had taken place, RIA news agency reported.

However, two U.S. security sources told Reuters the United States believed the meeting between Putin and Soleimani took place.

U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations, Samantha Power, said all states were obliged to enforce the ban. "These are very concerning reports but we are still tracking down the facts," she told reporters after a Security Council meeting on Syria.

Both Russia and Iran back Syrian President Bashar al-Assad against rebels in the country's civil war. Indications of a new diplomatic push to end the war have emerged following last month's signing of an accord on Iran's nuclear program between Tehran and world powers.

Diplomats say Russia and Iran are the prime movers behind the latest push following the July 14 nuclear deal.



*


gipper said:





The Original Tree said:





Manonthestreet said:



			but...but ….I thought Iranians were there to help Iraqis …..
		
Click to expand...

When you invite The Devil (Iran) in to your bedroom, don't be surprised if you wind up pregnant with a Devil Child.

Iraq's decision to go to Iran for anything was the most monumental blunder in the history of idiocy.

They did this, after America liberated them and hailed us as heroes, rebuilt roads for them, schools, hospitals, and they slowly let Iranians in, because they believed allahs lies about Jihad.

I say, just quit rebuilding any countries we kick the shit out of.  

Or just let them kill each other over there while we sip on Mojitos and eat Hamburgers.
		
Click to expand...

Wait. Your Messiah Donnie said killing the general would deter Iran. Did he lie again?
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## skye

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again.....Is there an official version of this story?
> 
> Just asking
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get Fox???
Click to expand...


I do 

but that's not official

I mean an official version from THE WHITE HOUSE!


----------



## eagle1462010

skye said:


> Again.....Is there an official version of this story?
> 
> Just asking


Its all over the news...........its real.


----------



## theHawk

gipper said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well gipper , is this the CIA or Mossad?
> 
> 
> 
> Kill those fucking Iranians. Kill them all. They had a protest outside our embassy. How dare they!!!!!
Click to expand...


Answer the question, coward.  
Did the CIA get inside Iran and launch those missiles?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lipush said:


> There are talks about casualties, but it's hard to tell if Iraqis or Americans.



I'm going to go cry in a corner now.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

gipper said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump pushing the button on the Iran missile launchers?
> 
> 
> 
> Good God have you paid attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
Click to expand...


  I see you didnt answer the question.
  Why would Iran attack the US for killing Iraqis?


----------



## toobfreak

gipper said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
Click to expand...


We're all dumb fucks, Gripper!  Everyone is a brainwashed Trumpian except YOU.  God bless you for pointing out what great, noble, innocent people Iran are, and what total assfucks the evil USA is!  When can we expect you to fly over, join the Royal Guard and start fighting against us?  You KNOW you wanna do it!


----------



## B. Kidd

Dr Grump said:


> It'll be interesting to see how the rest of the world reacts.



They ain't gonna do Jack-shit!

Iran has been a 40 year abscess on America's ass!


----------



## Rocko

Dr Grump said:


> It'll be interesting to see how the rest of the world reacts.



not really


----------



## bodecea

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!


U.S. Air Force


----------



## Golfing Gator

K9Buck said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to get out before someone gets hurt... and by someone, I mean someone I care about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran wants to go back to the "glory" years of the Persian empire.  Their tentacles are all over the world.  They need to be taken out.  Or should we wait for them to become North Korea 2.0?  No thanks.
Click to expand...


North Korea 2.0??? 
What has NK done?  How many countries have they invaded in the last few decades?
How many wars have they started?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Weatherman2020 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 82nd is on their way. None of this is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt get any better for trump -
> 
> stir war shit = stinks enough to hide impeachment headlines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah this motherfucker is pulling a bill clinton and dick nixon,two presidents who started wars to get the american peoples attention away from the impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nixon started a war?  I know he ended Vietnam, which war did he start?
Click to expand...



Damn thanks for proving how our corrupt school system in high school is failing americans.LOL  In handing your ass to you on a platter,yes he  started a war,he expanded the vietnam war with cambodia murdering women and children.johnson STARTED the war that Kennedy was trying to pull us out of,he NEVER Sent in combat troops as i am sure you were told as well.LOL JOHNSON did that.

are you that dense that you dont know that nixon sabotoged johnsons plan for peace talks to get elected and then lied about ending the war which he could have doen in 1969 had he wanted to but expanded it with cambodia and  he thenlet it drag on another four more years murdering woem and children same as johnson? obviously not,obviously you bellieved everything they told you in our corrupt textbooks in history classes ourr corrupt school system taught you.

hint-type in at google- nixon expanded war,cambodia.

Johnson and Nixon were pals and warmongers. here they are laughing it up together talking about how they murdered women and children and 58,000 americans,it was nixon and johnson who murdered 58,000 americans,not the NVA or vietcong.

the two mass murderers warmongers and lovers laughing about murdering 58,00 americans









class diismissed.


----------



## bodecea

Weatherman2020 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missile attacks target US forces in Iraq, senior military source says; Iran suspected
> 
> And thus the next tit for tat begins.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 52 places in Iran are about to become history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they do not, then Trump's bluff is called...that is the problem with talking shit on twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They started the war. Trump will finish it.
Click to expand...

U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?


----------



## MindWars

*Iranian Regime Posts Fake Photo of Bombing at Al-Assad Airbase — Photo Is from Gaza in 2019!*


THIS IS NOT THE OBAMA ADMINISTRATION!!

100% they are hoping the inside the US SLEEPER CELLS to do whatever they have to do.....

DEMOCRATS GAVE THEM 1.7 BILLION  GAWD DAM

LOOK IT UP!


----------



## JGalt

Lipush said:


> There are talks about casualties, but it's hard to tell if Iraqis or Americans.




Initial unconfirmed reports that a Sr #Iraqi military official has been killed in the #Iran missile attacks on Ain Assad (@no_itsmyturn)

— \uD83D\uDEA8 Doge \uD83D\uDEA8 (@IntelDoge) January 8, 2020


----------



## Weatherman2020

gipper said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump pushing the button on the Iran missile launchers?
> 
> 
> 
> Good God have you paid attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
Click to expand...

Violent attacks upon US soil.


----------



## Jitss617




----------



## Rocko

No casualties confirmed at the moment


----------



## TemplarKormac

LA RAM FAN said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 82nd is on their way. None of this is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt get any better for trump -
> 
> stir war shit = stinks enough to hide impeachment headlines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah this motherfucker is pulling a bill clinton and dick nixon,two presidents who started wars to get the american peoples attention away from the impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nixon started a war?  I know he ended Vietnam, which war did he start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn thanks for proving how our corrupt school system in high school is failing americans.LOL  In handing your ass to you on a platter,yes started a war,he expanded the vietnam war with cambodia murdering women and children.johnson STARTED the war that Kennedy was trying to pull us out of,he NEVER Sent in combat troops as i am sure you were told as well.LOL JOHNSON did that.
> 
> are you that dense that you dont know that nixon sabotoged johnsons plan for peace talks to get elected and then lied about ending the war which he could have doen in 1969 had he wanted to but expanded it with cambodia and they he let it drag on another four more years murdering woem and children same as johnson? obviously not,obviously you bellieved everything they told you in our corrupt textbooks in history classes ourr corrupt school system taught you.
> 
> hint-type in at google- nixon expanded war,cambodia.
> 
> class dimismissed.
Click to expand...

"dimismissed"

"class dismissed"

Go back to school, my grammatically challenged friend.

...

But why are we discussing what Nixon did? Is he the closest Republican you could attack?


----------



## K9Buck

Golfing Gator said:


> North Korea 2.0???
> What has NK done?  How many countries have they invaded in the last few decades?
> How many wars have they started?



We don't need another totalitarian, _nuclear,_ rogue-state.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all dumb fucks, Gripper!  Everyone is a brainwashed Trumpian except YOU.  God bless you for pointing out what great, noble, innocent people Iran are, and what total assfucks the evil USA is!  When can we expect you to fly over, join the Royal Guard and start fighting against us?  You KNOW you wanna do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember, Dumb Don is your God.
Click to expand...

Just remember Beirut Embassy bombings, Kobe Towers, Marine Barracks Lebannon, Advanced IED's and EFPs .....just to name a few..........

They think he was bluffing ..........He Wasn't..........THEY JUST FUCKED UP.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Air Force
Click to expand...





bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Air Force
Click to expand...


  Way to old.
Why dont you get your fat ass down to the enlistment office?
I'm sure our aircraft carriers wouldnt mind an extra ship anchor.


----------



## K9Buck

JGalt said:


> Initial unconfirmed reports that a Sr #Iraqi military official has been killed in the #Iran missile attacks on Ain Assad (@no_itsmyturn)
> 
> — \uD83D\uDEA8 Doge \uD83D\uDEA8 (@IntelDoge) January 8, 2020



I suppose Iraq needs to decide if they want to return to a totalitarian style of government like they had under Saddam or if they want to side with us and go in a better direction.


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JGalt said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are talks about casualties, but it's hard to tell if Iraqis or Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial unconfirmed reports that a Sr #Iraqi military official has been killed in the #Iran missile attacks on Ain Assad (@no_itsmyturn)
> 
> — \uD83D\uDEA8 Doge \uD83D\uDEA8 (@IntelDoge) January 8, 2020
Click to expand...


     If true I see Iraq begging us to bomb the shit out of Iran.


----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all dumb fucks, Gripper!  Everyone is a brainwashed Trumpian except YOU.  God bless you for pointing out what great, noble, innocent people Iran are, and what total assfucks the evil USA is!  When can we expect you to fly over, join the Royal Guard and start fighting against us?  You KNOW you wanna do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember, Dumb Don is your God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember Beirut Embassy bombings, Kobe Towers, Marine Barracks Lebannon, Advanced IED's and EFPs .....just to name a few..........
> 
> They think he was bluffing ..........He Wasn't..........THEY JUST FUCKED UP.
Click to expand...

Yeah let’s nuke Tehran and mass murder millions. Yippee!!!


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kill. Kill. Kill.
Click to expand...

Yeah............our shit doesn't miss.........so DEAD DEAD DEAD...........


----------



## Dr Grump

B. Kidd said:


> They ain't gonna do Jack-shit!


I hope you're right.


----------



## Weatherman2020

gipper said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kill. Kill. Kill.
Click to expand...

Yes, Iran has murdered hundreds of Americans.


----------



## amethyst

Iranian Regime Posts Fake Photo of Bombing at Al-Assad Airbase -- Photo Is from Gaza in 2019!


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all dumb fucks, Gripper!  Everyone is a brainwashed Trumpian except YOU.  God bless you for pointing out what great, noble, innocent people Iran are, and what total assfucks the evil USA is!  When can we expect you to fly over, join the Royal Guard and start fighting against us?  You KNOW you wanna do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember, Dumb Don is your God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember Beirut Embassy bombings, Kobe Towers, Marine Barracks Lebannon, Advanced IED's and EFPs .....just to name a few..........
> 
> They think he was bluffing ..........He Wasn't..........THEY JUST FUCKED UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah let’s nuke Tehran and mass murder millions. Yippee!!!
Click to expand...

We don't need nukes to deal with that PISS ANT country.........They are gonna get hit hard.........VERY SOON......as a final message.


----------



## Jarlaxle

TemplarKormac said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The warmongers want blood.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, in fact, not a war monger.
> 
> But this attack demands a response from the US. No matter how you feel about war.
Click to expand...

Had Iran been dealt with correctly the FIRST time they tried this sort of shit, they would not be a problem now.


----------



## bodecea

B. Kidd said:


> Bring it on Iranian-tards!
> 
> Our B-52's are outfitted with limited nuke platforms!
> 
> You fuckstains want martyrdom!?!
> Then welcome to martyrdom!!!


U.S. Air Force  Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## eagle1462010

Weatherman2020 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kill. Kill. Kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Iran has murdered hundreds of Americans.
Click to expand...

More than that over the decades.


----------



## White 6

fncceo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to get out before someone gets hurt... and by someone, I mean someone I care about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. But you can't simply walk away from this now. We're past the point of no return.
> 
> We can't leave now even if we wanted to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We sure can.  Our feet work and everything
Click to expand...

The Canadian started pulling out this morning, back to Kuwait.  We can hit from anywhere.  No need to hang around in Iraq as close easy soft targets.


----------



## K9Buck

gipper said:


> You idiot. ...it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.



If the aforementioned reports are true, then it seems that the Iranians are now killing Iraqis.


----------



## Vastator

Let's see the dems baulk  at a US response to this. C'mon... Do it!


----------



## skye

this is more the kind of news I want to hear...

you know...

more official news so to speak





*LIVE Breaking News*‏ @
BREAKING: Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Mark Milley has arrived at the White House - CNN

4:37 PM - 7 Jan 2020


----------



## Dr Grump

TemplarKormac said:


> [
> 
> But why are we discussing what Nixon did? Is he the closest Republican you could attack?



To be fair, to attack the Orange Buffoon is like shelling peas....


----------



## eagle1462010

Jarlaxle said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The warmongers want blood.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, in fact, not a war monger.
> 
> But this attack demands a response from the US. No matter how you feel about war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had Iran been dealt with correctly the FIRST time they tried this sort of shit, they would not be a problem now.
Click to expand...

We WANTED TO BACK THEN...........we weren't allowed.  PC BS even back then.


----------



## gipper

Jarlaxle said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The warmongers want blood.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, in fact, not a war monger.
> 
> But this attack demands a response from the US. No matter how you feel about war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had Iran been dealt with correctly the FIRST time they tried this sort of shit, they would not be a problem now.
Click to expand...

What they did is retaliate against the Empire. Kill all those fucking Iranians. How dare they.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Weatherman2020 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good God have you paid attention?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
Click to expand...


yeah thanks to asshole trump  who STARTED it


----------



## Jarlaxle

eagle1462010 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're all dumb fucks, Gripper!  Everyone is a brainwashed Trumpian except YOU.  God bless you for pointing out what great, noble, innocent people Iran are, and what total assfucks the evil USA is!  When can we expect you to fly over, join the Royal Guard and start fighting against us?  You KNOW you wanna do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember, Dumb Don is your God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember Beirut Embassy bombings, Kobe Towers, Marine Barracks Lebannon, Advanced IED's and EFPs .....just to name a few..........
> 
> They think he was bluffing ..........He Wasn't..........THEY JUST FUCKED UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah let’s nuke Tehran and mass murder millions. Yippee!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't need nukes to deal with that PISS ANT country.........They are gonna get hit hard.........VERY SOON......as a final message.
Click to expand...


Tehran should have vanished in a nuclear fireball by, at the latest, November 8, 1979.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Dr Grump said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> But why are we discussing what Nixon did? Is he the closest Republican you could attack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, to attack the Orange Buffoon is like shelling peas....
Click to expand...


You can shell peas? 

Fascinating.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Gipper is really the only person looking foolish in this thread. 
War activities evoke emotional responses from some and that's perfectly fine but he just keeps droning on and on with the same retarded shit.


----------



## Vastator

skye said:


> this is more the kind of news I want to hear...
> 
> you know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LIVE Breaking News*‏ @
> BREAKING: Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Mark Milley has arrived at the White House - CNN
> 
> 4:37 PM - 7 Jan 2020


I ain't got Twitter dammit!


----------



## K9Buck

I'll tune in to Tucker at 8.  I can't watch Fox News yet because my Mexican wife is watching _La Rosa de Guadalupe.  _


----------



## B. Kidd

Dr Grump said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They ain't gonna do Jack-shit!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're right.
Click to expand...


I am.


----------



## Jitss617

Us Troops are moving air craft .. good bye Iran.


----------



## The Original Tree

*If you say so, Comrade.  I’m Not the one cheering for Obama Bombs bought from Putin delivered straight from Russia, and launched by Iran at Americans and Iraqis.

So you are saying I support Iran, and Syria and Russia is their ally?

Iran and Russia are going to be wiped from the face of The Earth & burned alive by Divine Judgment, And I will celebrate their incineration the day that happens.  You are Evil, They are Evil and you will all burn in Hell together.

Now you may return to your regularly scheduled goat humping activities.







bodecea said:





The Original Tree said:





K9Buck said:





gipper said:



			More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.
		
Click to expand...


Why do you want the U.S. to close every American diplomatic outpost in the world?
		
Click to expand...

Being that half the leftist on this board are Chinese, Russian, Iranian and other unsavory evil people, of course that is what they want.
		
Click to expand...

And you are a Russian troll, Comrade.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Hossfly

yidnar said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> reports are breaking ! rocket attacks against US facilities !
> 
> 
> 
> time to MOAB THEIR NUKE SITES ! and wipe out their refineries !
Click to expand...


I remember the early images and videos of the Gulf war in '91. One Tomahawk missile went right by the hotel window of the CNN news team.  Video cameras in the missiles noses would take the viewer right up to the target until it hit. What I would like to see is a video from a Tomahawk going right into the Ayatollah's bedroom window.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dr Grump said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> But why are we discussing what Nixon did? Is he the closest Republican you could attack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, to attack the Orange Buffoon is like shelling peas....
Click to expand...


  I suggest you pack up and head to Iraq and start shelling peas.


----------



## K9Buck

Vastator said:


> I ain't got Twitter dammit!



You're missing out.  A LOT of stuff on Twitter that you won't get elsewhere.


----------



## Vastator

gipper said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The warmongers want blood.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, in fact, not a war monger.
> 
> But this attack demands a response from the US. No matter how you feel about war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had Iran been dealt with correctly the FIRST time they tried this sort of shit, they would not be a problem now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What they did is retaliate against the Empire. Kill all those fucking Iranians. How dare they.
Click to expand...

May karma find you...


----------



## gipper

Jarlaxle said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're all dumb fucks, Gripper!  Everyone is a brainwashed Trumpian except YOU.  God bless you for pointing out what great, noble, innocent people Iran are, and what total assfucks the evil USA is!  When can we expect you to fly over, join the Royal Guard and start fighting against us?  You KNOW you wanna do it!
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, Dumb Don is your God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember Beirut Embassy bombings, Kobe Towers, Marine Barracks Lebannon, Advanced IED's and EFPs .....just to name a few..........
> 
> They think he was bluffing ..........He Wasn't..........THEY JUST FUCKED UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah let’s nuke Tehran and mass murder millions. Yippee!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't need nukes to deal with that PISS ANT country.........They are gonna get hit hard.........VERY SOON......as a final message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tehran should have vanished in a nuclear fireball by, at the latest, November 8, 1979.
Click to expand...

Well at least you admit to being a psychopath.


----------



## bodecea

K9Buck said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is doing that?   Name names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You...privately.
Click to expand...

Nope.   But I wonder if you are going to join up to help fight....here: U.S. Air Force or U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?  or United States Marines Corps


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

LA RAM FAN said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thanks to asshole trump  who STARTED it
Click to expand...


  Are you devoid of any common sense?


----------



## TemplarKormac

LA RAM FAN said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thanks to asshole trump  who STARTED it
Click to expand...


So... how did he start it? When did he start it? What specifically did he do to start it?

Curious minds would like to know.


----------



## toobfreak

gipper said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all dumb fucks, Gripper!  Everyone is a brainwashed Trumpian except YOU.  God bless you for pointing out what great, noble, innocent people Iran are, and what total assfucks the evil USA is!  When can we expect you to fly over, join the Royal Guard and start fighting against us?  You KNOW you wanna do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember, Dumb Don is your God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember Beirut Embassy bombings, Kobe Towers, Marine Barracks Lebannon, Advanced IED's and EFPs .....just to name a few..........
> 
> They think he was bluffing ..........He Wasn't..........THEY JUST FUCKED UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah let’s nuke Tehran and mass murder millions. Yippee!!!
Click to expand...

You're right, Griplock.  We need to calm down, meet with the Iranians, and ask them what it will take to get them off our backs and give us peace this time and get us off the hook?  Perhaps another 150 billion ought to do it.


----------



## iceberg

basquebromance said:


> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear


I ain't skered


----------



## Jarlaxle

bodecea said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it on Iranian-tards!
> 
> Our B-52's are outfitted with limited nuke platforms!
> 
> You fuckstains want martyrdom!?!
> Then welcome to martyrdom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Air Force  Let us know how it works out for you.
Click to expand...

Don't need the Air Force.  I recall the Navy is the operator of the appropriate (Trident II) missiles.


----------



## buttercup

Jitss617 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man I don’t relish this in the least. I mean Israel is likely fired up also.  I pity the decent Iranian younger people who Know the Great Satan  bullshit Is bullshit yet suffer under 14the Century knuckleheads.
> 
> 
> 
> I pray for the Iranian people. I pray Dumb Don doesn’t nuke them...and I pray for the dumb warmongers who have posted in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pray you become a man one day
Click to expand...


That's the most hilariously ironic comment I've read in years, child.


----------



## Kosh

ColonelAngus said:


> CNN is so happy.  They have a war to cover and sell advertising.



Blood for Ads!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The warmongers want blood.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, in fact, not a war monger.
> 
> But this attack demands a response from the US. No matter how you feel about war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had Iran been dealt with correctly the FIRST time they tried this sort of shit, they would not be a problem now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What they did is retaliate against the Empire. Kill all those fucking Iranians. How dare they.
Click to expand...



YOU are making wayyyyy too much sense for them with way too much logic and  sound reasoning that any minute they will have a nervous breakdown because  you are overloading their brains with way too much evidence and pesky facts they cant counter.


----------



## K9Buck

Dr Grump said:


> It'll be interesting to see how the rest of the world reacts.



They'll do nothing - as usual.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Obama just kicked the can down the road.  Now Trump is going to kick Iran’s ass.


----------



## eagle1462010

Hossfly said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> reports are breaking ! rocket attacks against US facilities !
> 
> 
> 
> time to MOAB THEIR NUKE SITES ! and wipe out their refineries !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember the early images and videos of the Gulf war in '91. One Tomahawk missile went right by the hotel window of the CNN news team.  Video cameras in the missiles noses would take the viewer right up to the target until it hit. What I would like to see is a video from a Tomahawk going right into the Ayatollah's bedroom window.
Click to expand...

Been a long time coming bro............Long time...........For what they did way back then and over the decades..........

A little PAYBACK.


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sink their navy
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what kind of "ships" the Iranian navy is made up of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me after you clean the kitchen Mary
Click to expand...

United States Marines Corps


----------



## Kosh

bodecea said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is doing that?   Name names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You...privately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.   But I wonder if you are going to join up to help fight....here: U.S. Air Force or U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?  or United States Marines Corps
Click to expand...


You upset that you could not attend the funeral in Iran?


----------



## K9Buck

bodecea said:


> Nope.   But I wonder if you are going to join up to help fight....here: U.S. Air Force or U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?  or United States Marines Corps



I'd be happy to help, unlike you.


----------



## basquebromance

Let's send in Rose McGowan to negotiate


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

gipper said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man I don’t relish this in the least. I mean Israel is likely fired up also.  I pity the decent Iranian younger people who Know the Great Satan  bullshit Is bullshit yet suffer under 14the Century knuckleheads.
> 
> 
> 
> I pray for the Iranian people. I pray Dumb Don doesn’t nuke them...and I pray for the dumb warmongers who have posted in this thread.
Click to expand...


  Sure you do you Godless Heathen.....


----------



## JGalt

Iranian Air Force has been deployed.

Ali Arouzi (@aliarouzi) January 8, 2020


----------



## Lipush

Pro-IRGC News Agency "Tasnim" quoting their sources: "If US retaliates, Hezbollah will attack #Israel by its missiles!"

_______

Bring it on, assholes.


----------



## Circe

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 298977



Okay, thank you jstss617, you were the first to get this up, looks like. My husband called me in from supper prep to see that we were at war.

I've been saying here for a week that we were on the edge; Iran has been trying to start a war the whole summer, with all the shelling of Saudi Arabia oil fields, Republican Guards rapelling onto oil tankers from black helicopters, kidnapping our navy crews -- it hasn't been subtle. Why this seems like a good idea to them, I am not sure: I'm going with not having much to lose, they are losing so bad already, not because they think they can win, like Germany always thinks.

Ballistic missiles being used. Just saying. How far they can sail, we don't know, yet.


----------



## SaxxyBlues

JUST DO IT


----------



## task0778

We just sent some B-52s last week over to Diego Garcia.  Iran is about to learn the consequences of fucking with the US.


----------



## B. Kidd

bodecea said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it on Iranian-tards!
> 
> Our B-52's are outfitted with limited nuke platforms!
> 
> You fuckstains want martyrdom!?!
> Then welcome to martyrdom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Air Force  Let us know how it works out for you.
Click to expand...


It'll be catastrophic.
But it's way overdue and will work out.

Duck!, you Sucker!!!


----------



## Circe

Lipush said:


> Pro-IRGC News Agency "Tasnim" quoting their sources: "If US retaliates, Hezbollah will attack #Israel by its missiles!"
> 
> _______
> 
> Bring it on, assholes.



Boy, I'll bet Israel is on full alert tonight. Not their war, so good luck to them!


----------



## basquebromance

I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again. I don’t want war with Iran, but if you attack Americans, you will pay the ultimate consequence. TRUMP DOES NOT PLAY GAMES! ⁣ ⁣


----------



## Jarlaxle

Hossfly said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> reports are breaking ! rocket attacks against US facilities !
> 
> 
> 
> time to MOAB THEIR NUKE SITES ! and wipe out their refineries !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember the early images and videos of the Gulf war in '91. One Tomahawk missile went right by the hotel window of the CNN news team.  Video cameras in the missiles noses would take the viewer right up to the target until it hit. What I would like to see is a video from a Tomahawk going right into the Ayatollah's bedroom window.
Click to expand...

At this point...I think I would rather see a mushroom cloud.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump pushing the button on the Iran missile launchers?
> 
> 
> 
> Good God have you paid attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
Click to expand...


and here i thought ONE of those guys at least had logic and common sense,man was i ever wrong about him. the other three i knew were idiots and could not grasp this.


----------



## iceberg

2nd missile wave against us now on the way


----------



## buttercup

Preacher said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe don’t attack our Embassy and maybe you won’t get blowed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It was a response to the US ILLEGALLY shooting rockets into Iraq
> 2. It was NOT an attack on the embassy it was a protest in the parking lot and burning down an EMPTY guard house.
Click to expand...

Don't spoil their romanticized ideas now!  Our government can do no wrong, right?   *facepalm*


----------



## BWK

Osiris-ODS said:


> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles


At the expense of American troops over Trumps ego and his desire to blow the shit out of them and get their oil. Fuck that worthless pos.


----------



## Golfing Gator

K9Buck said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea 2.0???
> What has NK done?  How many countries have they invaded in the last few decades?
> How many wars have they started?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need another totalitarian, _nuclear,_ rogue-state.
Click to expand...


what gives us the right, other than our might, to tell other countries want they can and cannot have?


----------



## eagle1462010

Just reported.............Iran has launched a SECOND WAVE OF MISSILES..............


----------



## Dr Grump

K9Buck said:


> They'll do nothing - as usual.



I know because the US does it all, right?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The Original Tree said:


> *If you say so, Comrade.  I’m Not the one cheering for Obama Bombs bought from Putin delivered straight from Russia, and launched by Iran at Americans and Iraqis.
> 
> So you are saying I support Iran, and Syria and Russia is their ally?
> 
> Iran and Russia are going to be wiped from the face of The Earth & burned alive by Divine Judgment, And I will celebrate their incineration the day that happens.  You are Evil, They are Evil and you will all burn in Hell together.
> 
> Now you may return to your regularly scheduled goat humping activities.
> 
> View attachment 298979
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want the U.S. to close every American diplomatic outpost in the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being that half the leftist on this board are Chinese, Russian, Iranian and other unsavory evil people, of course that is what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a Russian troll, Comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


----------



## Jarlaxle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thanks to asshole trump  who STARTED it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you devoid of any common sense?
Click to expand...

Yes, he is.


----------



## The Original Tree

Iran Will Accidentally Detonate a Nuke on Themselves.


----------



## gipper

Jarlaxle said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> reports are breaking ! rocket attacks against US facilities !
> 
> 
> 
> time to MOAB THEIR NUKE SITES ! and wipe out their refineries !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember the early images and videos of the Gulf war in '91. One Tomahawk missile went right by the hotel window of the CNN news team.  Video cameras in the missiles noses would take the viewer right up to the target until it hit. What I would like to see is a video from a Tomahawk going right into the Ayatollah's bedroom window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At this point...I think I would rather see a mushroom cloud.
Click to expand...

We know that you fucking psychopath.


----------



## K9Buck

Circe said:


> ...we were at war.



I doubt it.  Iran is always provocative.


----------



## JGalt

Jitss617 said:


> Us Troops are moving air craft .. good bye Iran.



I heard that a couple minutes ago. Won't say where they launched from.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thanks to asshole trump  who STARTED it
Click to expand...


two morons who can only laugh off truth of this post i see.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

basquebromance said:


> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear



Of maybe just you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kosh

K9Buck said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> You upset that you could not attend the funeral in Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welfare doesn't pay for airline tickets.
Click to expand...


They are a Russian bot maybe that pays more!


----------



## toobfreak

gipper said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all dumb fucks, Gripper!  Everyone is a brainwashed Trumpian except YOU.  God bless you for pointing out what great, noble, innocent people Iran are, and what total assfucks the evil USA is!  When can we expect you to fly over, join the Royal Guard and start fighting against us?  You KNOW you wanna do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember, Dumb Don is your God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember Beirut Embassy bombings, Kobe Towers, Marine Barracks Lebannon, Advanced IED's and EFPs .....just to name a few..........
> 
> They think he was bluffing ..........He Wasn't..........THEY JUST FUCKED UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah let’s nuke Tehran and mass murder millions. Yippee!!!
Click to expand...

Calm down Flipper.  We plan no such crazy action.  A simple nerve gassing will suffice, followed by bulldozing the entire country flat, taking all their oil then turning it into a giant Trump Holiday Vacation Resort complete with swimming pools, hotels, casinos and golf courses will do!    BTW, we'll turn over the top third to the Kurds for theirs to use as a new Kurdistan.


----------



## TemplarKormac

K9Buck said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...we were at war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  Iran is always provocative.
Click to expand...


No. This time Iran made a fatal mistake. Literally.

If this evolves into a full scale war, there will be nothing of Iran left.


----------



## Lipush

Circe said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-IRGC News Agency "Tasnim" quoting their sources: "If US retaliates, Hezbollah will attack #Israel by its missiles!"
> 
> _______
> 
> Bring it on, assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, I'll bet Israel is on full alert tonight. Not their war, so good luck to them!
Click to expand...


Actually, we're not. Most of us are sleeping. I'm just with insomnia so.


----------



## B. Kidd

eagle1462010 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> reports are breaking ! rocket attacks against US facilities !
> 
> 
> 
> time to MOAB THEIR NUKE SITES ! and wipe out their refineries !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember the early images and videos of the Gulf war in '91. One Tomahawk missile went right by the hotel window of the CNN news team.  Video cameras in the missiles noses would take the viewer right up to the target until it hit. What I would like to see is a video from a Tomahawk going right into the Ayatollah's bedroom window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been a long time coming bro............Long time...........For what they did way back then and over the decades..........
> 
> A little PAYBACK.
Click to expand...


It's gonna be ALOT!

Thank God!


----------



## eagle1462010

Lipush said:


> Pro-IRGC News Agency "Tasnim" quoting their sources: "If US retaliates, Hezbollah will attack #Israel by its missiles!"
> 
> _______
> 
> Bring it on, assholes.


Well my man..............They are going to get hit.............Good Hunting IDF..........


----------



## The Original Tree

gipper said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> reports are breaking ! rocket attacks against US facilities !
> 
> 
> 
> time to MOAB THEIR NUKE SITES ! and wipe out their refineries !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember the early images and videos of the Gulf war in '91. One Tomahawk missile went right by the hotel window of the CNN news team.  Video cameras in the missiles noses would take the viewer right up to the target until it hit. What I would like to see is a video from a Tomahawk going right into the Ayatollah's bedroom window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At this point...I think I would rather see a mushroom cloud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know that you fucking psychopath.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran willingly attacked the Embassy.  Foot up the ass, appeasement doesn’t work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a complete idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I’m dumb because I don’t want a useless war that benefits only the 1%.
Click to expand...


as always, you are making way too much sense for these morons to comprehend.LOL


----------



## Weatherman2020

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thanks to asshole trump  who STARTED it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> two morons who can only laugh off truth of this post i see.
Click to expand...

Killing terrorists does upset you Leftards. Still waiting to hear what war Nixon started.


----------



## K9Buck

Iran isn't going to push us into war.  If they really wanted war, they would have struck U.S. facilities around Iran.  They didn't.  They don't want an overt war with us.


----------



## Lipush

eagle1462010 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-IRGC News Agency "Tasnim" quoting their sources: "If US retaliates, Hezbollah will attack #Israel by its missiles!"
> 
> _______
> 
> Bring it on, assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well my man..............They are going to get hit.............Good Hunting IDF..........
Click to expand...



I'm not worried.


----------



## JGalt

Golfing Gator said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea 2.0???
> What has NK done?  How many countries have they invaded in the last few decades?
> How many wars have they started?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need another totalitarian, _nuclear,_ rogue-state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what gives us the right, other than our might, to tell other countries want they can and cannot have?
Click to expand...


That's what turned me against Ron Paul...

"We have nuclear weapons, so why shouldn't Iran have them?"


----------



## Scamp

I predict Iran's ability to enrich uranium will soon suffer a great setback.


----------



## BWK

iceberg said:


> 2nd missile wave against us now on the way


And fuck Trump. Tell bone spurs to send his family over there to fight for his financial interests. 

We had Obama and a good deal with Iran, and now this terrorist Trump MF is going to cause needless service people to die for nothing. Damn that sob to hell. He got his sorry criminal ass impeached, so lets start some shit is what this miserable pos did.


----------



## B. Kidd

TemplarKormac said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...we were at war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  Iran is always provocative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. This time Iran made a fatal mistake. Literally.
> 
> This this evolves into a full scale war, there will be nothing of Iran left.
Click to expand...


Yupp!
They blinked and F'ed up bigly like the martyrs they are!


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Though I hope no one was killed. It looks like the bully finally got punched in the face.


----------



## bodecea

MindWars said:


> View attachment 298968
> 
> Trump Launches B52s From Diego Garcia, May Strike Iran – Watch Live


Don't click on any InfoWars link....known for having child porn imbedded.


----------



## Vastator

Scamp said:


> I predict Iran's ability to enrich uranium will soon suffer a great setback.


I predict their chance to enrich their soil, at an all time high.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

gipper said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The warmongers want blood.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, in fact, not a war monger.
> 
> But this attack demands a response from the US. No matter how you feel about war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck that. The US started this. Wake up!
Click to expand...


You need to leave the US. Infidel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> *Well, those bastards are about to see what the power of the United States Military has in store.*
> 
> * Tomi Lahren (@TomiLahren) January 7, 2020*


U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?  You sound perfect for the Army.


----------



## The Original Tree

Ezekiel 38



eagle1462010 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-IRGC News Agency "Tasnim" quoting their sources: "If US retaliates, Hezbollah will attack #Israel by its missiles!"
> 
> _______
> 
> Bring it on, assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well my man..............They are going to get hit.............Good Hunting IDF..........
Click to expand...


----------



## Weatherman2020

Golfing Gator said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea 2.0???
> What has NK done?  How many countries have they invaded in the last few decades?
> How many wars have they started?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need another totalitarian, _nuclear,_ rogue-state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what gives us the right, other than our might, to tell other countries want they can and cannot have?
Click to expand...

What right do you have to keep OJ Simpson from owning assault rifles?


----------



## Lipush

Trump speech coming right up.


----------



## BWK

Scamp said:


> I predict Iran's ability to enrich uranium will soon suffer a great setback.


At the expense of lost american life over nothing, when Obama had a great deal. What a disaster Trump is. He's got shit for brains.


----------



## JGalt

Lipush said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-IRGC News Agency "Tasnim" quoting their sources: "If US retaliates, Hezbollah will attack #Israel by its missiles!"
> 
> _______
> 
> Bring it on, assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well my man..............They are going to get hit.............Good Hunting IDF..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not worried.
Click to expand...


Iron Dome should stop those. Unleash holy hell on those bastards for me, and may Elohim bless.


----------



## TemplarKormac

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, those bastards are about to see what the power of the United States Military has in store.*
> 
> * Tomi Lahren (@TomiLahren) January 7, 2020*
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?  You sound perfect for the Army.
Click to expand...


It makes me feel goon that you are recruiting for our armed forces.

SUIT UP SOLDIER!


----------



## bodecea

toobfreak said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Marge!  There is a mosquito nipping at my ankle!  Shall I swat it or just spray it with some pesticide?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298973
Click to expand...

How'd that Viet Nam War work out for us?


----------



## The Original Tree

eagle1462010 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-IRGC News Agency "Tasnim" quoting their sources: "If US retaliates, Hezbollah will attack #Israel by its missiles!"
> 
> _______
> 
> Bring it on, assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well my man..............They are going to get hit.............Good Hunting IDF..........
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010

Our ships will shoot first I'd Guess..............Back when I was in they could fire 100 in less than 5 minutes ......track all 100 and hit the targets..............and that was our old stuff...............

I'd HIT the missile sites at the Staits of Hormuz first................used to be Silk worms there.....don't know what they have now...............They will try to block the Straits.


----------



## BWK

Lipush said:


> Trump speech coming right up.


Fuck that stupid bastard. He is getting people killed over his manufactured problem he created.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JGalt said:


> #BREAKING
> USAF warplanes outbound Incirlik.
> 
> — Aleph ?n ???? ????? \uD83D\uDD6F? ? (@no_itsmyturn) January 7, 2020



   This could get interesting...


----------



## DOTR

Osiris-ODS said:


> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles




  I would hate to be an Iranian tonight.


----------



## Hossfly

Lipush said:


> Pro-IRGC News Agency "Tasnim" quoting their sources: "If US retaliates, Hezbollah will attack #Israel by its missiles!"
> 
> _______
> 
> Bring it on, assholes.



Stay safe, Sailor!


----------



## Weatherman2020

bodecea said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Marge!  There is a mosquito nipping at my ankle!  Shall I swat it or just spray it with some pesticide?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298973
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How'd that Viet Nam War work out for us?
Click to expand...

Vietnam is Capitalist today.


----------



## Golfing Gator

JGalt said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea 2.0???
> What has NK done?  How many countries have they invaded in the last few decades?
> How many wars have they started?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need another totalitarian, _nuclear,_ rogue-state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what gives us the right, other than our might, to tell other countries want they can and cannot have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what turned me against Ron Paul...
> 
> "We have nuclear weapons, so why shouldn't Iran have them?"
Click to expand...


and what is the answer?


----------



## B. Kidd

K9Buck said:


> Iran isn't going to push us into war.  If they really wanted war, they would have struck U.S. facilities around Iran.  They didn't.  They don't want an overt war with us.



I think Iran doesn't know what they want, except martyrdom.
And they are about to get it in a historical way!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bodecea said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Marge!  There is a mosquito nipping at my ankle!  Shall I swat it or just spray it with some pesticide?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298973
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How'd that Viet Nam War work out for us?
Click to expand...


  Would've worked out fine if it hadn't been run by politicians.


----------



## task0778

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> #BREAKING
> USAF warplanes outbound Incirlik.
> 
> — Aleph ?n ???? ????? \uD83D\uDD6F? ? (@no_itsmyturn) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This could get interesting...
Click to expand...


Especially if you live in Iran.  Not too close to any military targets I hope.


----------



## DOTR

BWK said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump speech coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that stupid bastard. He is getting people killed over his manufactured problem he created.
Click to expand...



Ill never understand the ignorance of a liberal.

Iran attacks our embassy so...
we hit back and kill a guy who has killed over 600 Americans and...
uh oh we messed up?

  Hit the road with your weird strategy bud.


----------



## TemplarKormac

It is being reported that the Ayatollah himself ordered this attack. Iran's "President" is nothing but a puppet.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

task0778 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> #BREAKING
> USAF warplanes outbound Incirlik.
> 
> — Aleph ?n ???? ????? \uD83D\uDD6F? ? (@no_itsmyturn) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This could get interesting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially if you live in Iran.  Not too close to any military targets I hope.
Click to expand...


  If it were me I'd be getting the Fuck outta Dodge!!


----------



## Golfing Gator

Weatherman2020 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea 2.0???
> What has NK done?  How many countries have they invaded in the last few decades?
> How many wars have they started?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need another totalitarian, _nuclear,_ rogue-state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what gives us the right, other than our might, to tell other countries want they can and cannot have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What right do you have to keep OJ Simpson from owning assault rifles?
Click to expand...


I didn’t do that


----------



## The Original Tree

Killed a ton of Commies and slowed the advance of Communism.  How’d it work out for you?



bodecea said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Marge!  There is a mosquito nipping at my ankle!  Shall I swat it or just spray it with some pesticide?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298973
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How'd that Viet Nam War work out for us?
Click to expand...


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Iran launches missiles at US military facilities in Iraq: US official

_*A U.S. official confirmed that as of 7 p.m. Eastern time missiles were still inbound from Iran to multiple locations inside Iraq, specifically Erbil and Al Assad.*_


----------



## BWK

eagle1462010 said:


> Our ships will shoot first I'd Guess..............Back when I was in they could fire 100 in less than 5 minutes ......track all 100 and hit the targets..............and that was our old stuff...............
> 
> I'd HIT the missile sites at the Staits of Hormuz first................used to be Silk worms there.....don't know what they have now...............They will try to block the Straits.


You people are mentally sick. This is a manufactured crisis for oil, and this dick head Trump wants to cash in at the expense of needless loss of life. And you could give two shits about that.


----------



## DOTR

Osiris-ODS said:


> Not via proxies, but directly from Iran. They will be bombed back to the stone age. What a stupid move by Iran.




  They join the "Lets attack pearl harbor the US never messes with us again" club


----------



## Weatherman2020

Golfing Gator said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea 2.0???
> What has NK done?  How many countries have they invaded in the last few decades?
> How many wars have they started?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need another totalitarian, _nuclear,_ rogue-state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what gives us the right, other than our might, to tell other countries want they can and cannot have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What right do you have to keep OJ Simpson from owning assault rifles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn’t do that
Click to expand...

So you’re OK with violent convicted felons to own assault weapons. Got it.


----------



## bodecea

eagle1462010 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all dumb fucks, Gripper!  Everyone is a brainwashed Trumpian except YOU.  God bless you for pointing out what great, noble, innocent people Iran are, and what total assfucks the evil USA is!  When can we expect you to fly over, join the Royal Guard and start fighting against us?  You KNOW you wanna do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember, Dumb Don is your God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember Beirut Embassy bombings, Kobe Towers, Marine Barracks Lebannon, Advanced IED's and EFPs .....just to name a few..........
> 
> They think he was bluffing ..........He Wasn't..........THEY JUST FUCKED UP.
Click to expand...

Oh.   NOW you remember the Beirut Barracks bombing........


----------



## The Original Tree

They are already destined for Ezekiel 38.
Iran will be no more.




B. Kidd said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran isn't going to push us into war.  If they really wanted war, they would have struck U.S. facilities around Iran.  They didn't.  They don't want an overt war with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Iran doesn't know what they want, except martyrdom.
> And they are about to get it in a historical way!
Click to expand...


----------



## BWK

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Iran launches missiles at US military facilities in Iraq: US official
> 
> _*A U.S. official confirmed that as of 7 p.m. Eastern time missiles were still inbound from Iran to multiple locations inside Iraq, specifically Erbil and Al Assad.*_


Trump has blood on his hand if just one service person dies. Fuck that evil bastard.


----------



## toobfreak

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The warmongers want blood.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, in fact, not a war monger.
> 
> But this attack demands a response from the US. No matter how you feel about war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had Iran been dealt with correctly the FIRST time they tried this sort of shit, they would not be a problem now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What they did is retaliate against the Empire. Kill all those fucking Iranians. How dare they.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are making wayyyyy too much sense for them with way too much logic and  sound reasoning that any minute they will have a nervous breakdown because  you are overloading their brains with way too much evidence and pesky facts they cant counter.
Click to expand...



Yeah, LA, now tell us all how you are the veritable Cray Supercomputer of the group.


----------



## Crixus

basquebromance said:


> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear




Shit, I pooped just alittle.


----------



## bodecea

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Air Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U.S. Air Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to old.
> Why dont you get your fat ass down to the enlistment office?
> I'm sure our aircraft carriers wouldnt mind an extra ship anchor.
Click to expand...

I did my 21 years and may get recalled.   How about this for you?   U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?


----------



## JGalt




----------



## Hossfly

eagle1462010 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-IRGC News Agency "Tasnim" quoting their sources: "If US retaliates, Hezbollah will attack #Israel by its missiles!"
> 
> _______
> 
> Bring it on, assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well my man..............They are going to get hit.............Good Hunting IDF..........
Click to expand...


Lipush is a female naval veteran in the IDF


----------



## Golfing Gator

Weatherman2020 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea 2.0???
> What has NK done?  How many countries have they invaded in the last few decades?
> How many wars have they started?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need another totalitarian, _nuclear,_ rogue-state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what gives us the right, other than our might, to tell other countries want they can and cannot have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What right do you have to keep OJ Simpson from owning assault rifles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn’t do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re OK with violent convicted felons to own assault weapons. Got it.
Click to expand...


Are you drunk tonight?


----------



## Weatherman2020

BWK said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our ships will shoot first I'd Guess..............Back when I was in they could fire 100 in less than 5 minutes ......track all 100 and hit the targets..............and that was our old stuff...............
> 
> I'd HIT the missile sites at the Staits of Hormuz first................used to be Silk worms there.....don't know what they have now...............They will try to block the Straits.
> 
> 
> 
> You people are mentally sick. This is a manufactured crisis for oil, and this dick head Trump wants to cash in at the expense of needless loss of life. And you could give two shits about that.
Click to expand...




BWK said:


> You people are mentally sick. This is a manufactured crisis for oil



Dear Lord, buy a new talking point, that one died in 2008. America is the worlds #1 producer of oil.


----------



## basquebromance

Crixus said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I pooped just alittle.
Click to expand...

you pooped it, and never scooped it!


----------



## Death Angel

BWK said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our ships will shoot first I'd Guess..............Back when I was in they could fire 100 in less than 5 minutes ......track all 100 and hit the targets..............and that was our old stuff...............
> 
> I'd HIT the missile sites at the Staits of Hormuz first................used to be Silk worms there.....don't know what they have now...............They will try to block the Straits.
> 
> 
> 
> You people are mentally sick. This is a manufactured crisis for oil, and this dick head Trump wants to cash in at the expense of needless loss of life. And you could give two shits about that.
Click to expand...

Did you not know we are the largest exporter of oil?

Was killing Salami a "needless loss of life"?


----------



## task0778

So far as I know, Iran has not yet fired missiles at civilian targets, so I kinda doubt we will either.  But their military bases are another matter, they better be a long way under ground, and they're gonna have to do a lot of digging to use them again.


----------



## BWK

The Original Tree said:


> View attachment 298987
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-IRGC News Agency "Tasnim" quoting their sources: "If US retaliates, Hezbollah will attack #Israel by its missiles!"
> 
> _______
> 
> Bring it on, assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well my man..............They are going to get hit.............Good Hunting IDF..........
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You have no functioning brain. We had a great deal with Iran that this war criminal axed, and this is the result. You are no better than Trump. Why don't you go over there and die for Trumps money?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Golfing Gator said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need another totalitarian, _nuclear,_ rogue-state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what gives us the right, other than our might, to tell other countries want they can and cannot have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What right do you have to keep OJ Simpson from owning assault rifles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn’t do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re OK with violent convicted felons to own assault weapons. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you drunk tonight?
Click to expand...

You’re the moron saying terrorists should get nukes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ColonelAngus said:


> Intelligence supposedly was that a large scale attack from Iran was within a few weeks, planned by the dead general.
> 
> Does anyone trust the CIA anymore?  They love lying us into wars.



there are a lot of stupid fucks here that dont get it that the CIA  is a very evil organization same as the FBI and has been starting wars with countries for DECADES now and that our last REAL president who tried to get rid of them paid the deadly price for it on nov 22nd 1963. i say real cause he served the people instead of the bankers as every president since johnson has,trump is no different,  The trump worshippers keep evading the FACTS that Trump same as all of them since johnson,has not made ONE attempt to abolish the CIA. they run off and evade that fact everytime or they are so ignorant they are too stupid to understand that fact that the CIA is a VERY evil organization that always starts wars all the time and trump is doing their bidding for them same as Bush and Obame did before him.


----------



## yidnar

Osiris-ODS said:


> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles


a would say that a proportionate response for dozens of missiles would be a couple of MOAB's .


----------



## BWK

Death Angel said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our ships will shoot first I'd Guess..............Back when I was in they could fire 100 in less than 5 minutes ......track all 100 and hit the targets..............and that was our old stuff...............
> 
> I'd HIT the missile sites at the Staits of Hormuz first................used to be Silk worms there.....don't know what they have now...............They will try to block the Straits.
> 
> 
> 
> You people are mentally sick. This is a manufactured crisis for oil, and this dick head Trump wants to cash in at the expense of needless loss of life. And you could give two shits about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you not know we are the largest exporter of oil?
> 
> Was killing Salami a "needless loss of life"?
Click to expand...

Im talking about us you fucking moron.


----------



## The Original Tree

*So if Iran buys Obama Bombs
With The Money Obama Illegally Gave Iran from Russia and kills an American with these Russian Obama Bombs, What are you going to do to Obama?

Obama should be tried for treason and shot along with John Kerry.   

If you were on the jury would you convict him?  Because he is guilty of Treason.  We have all the documentation.*



BWK said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran launches missiles at US military facilities in Iraq: US official
> 
> _*A U.S. official confirmed that as of 7 p.m. Eastern time missiles were still inbound from Iran to multiple locations inside Iraq, specifically Erbil and Al Assad.*_
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has blood on his hand if just one service person dies. Fuck that evil bastard.
Click to expand...


----------



## Weatherman2020

BWK said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298987
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-IRGC News Agency "Tasnim" quoting their sources: "If US retaliates, Hezbollah will attack #Israel by its missiles!"
> 
> _______
> 
> Bring it on, assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well my man..............They are going to get hit.............Good Hunting IDF..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no functioning brain. We had a great deal with Iran that this war criminal axed, and this is the result. You are no better than Trump. Why don't you go over there and die for Trumps money?
Click to expand...


----------



## BWK

yidnar said:


> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> a would say that a proportionate response for dozens of missiles would be a couple of MOAB's .
Click to expand...

You are mentally sick.


----------



## bodecea

Jarlaxle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it on Iranian-tards!
> 
> Our B-52's are outfitted with limited nuke platforms!
> 
> You fuckstains want martyrdom!?!
> Then welcome to martyrdom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Air Force  Let us know how it works out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need the Air Force.  I recall the Navy is the operator of the appropriate (Trident II) missiles.
Click to expand...

I would not recommend the Navy for any CRCs....if I get recalled, don't want to have to baby sit them.


----------



## Billy_Bob

TemplarKormac said:


> It is being reported that the Ayatollah himself ordered this attack. Iran's "President" is nothing but a puppet.


Time to make Tehran a glass parking lot...


----------



## Golfing Gator

Weatherman2020 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> what gives us the right, other than our might, to tell other countries want they can and cannot have?
> 
> 
> 
> What right do you have to keep OJ Simpson from owning assault rifles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn’t do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re OK with violent convicted felons to own assault weapons. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you drunk tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the moron saying terrorists should get nukes.
Click to expand...


No, that is not what I said


----------



## BWK

Weatherman2020 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298987
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-IRGC News Agency "Tasnim" quoting their sources: "If US retaliates, Hezbollah will attack #Israel by its missiles!"
> 
> _______
> 
> Bring it on, assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well my man..............They are going to get hit.............Good Hunting IDF..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no functioning brain. We had a great deal with Iran that this war criminal axed, and this is the result. You are no better than Trump. Why don't you go over there and die for Trumps money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 298990
Click to expand...

That's not happening. Trumps going to jail.


----------



## JGalt

Good news:


#BREAKING: Iranian missile attack resulted in casualties among Iraqis only — Pentagon

Amichai Stein (@AmichaiStein1) January 8, 2020


----------



## toobfreak

bodecea said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Marge!  There is a mosquito nipping at my ankle!  Shall I swat it or just spray it with some pesticide?
> View attachment 298973
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How'd that Viet Nam War work out for us?
Click to expand...


Vietnam was a police action.  Like I've already said many times, police actions never work out very well.  If you are going to fight a war, you are either in it totally to win or not, otherwise, they just drag on forever with no resolution and heavy losses on BOTH sides, you know, kinda like with Iran.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ColonelAngus said:


> Iran killed 1500 of their own people who protested their POS government.
> 
> Fuck Iran.



Like the CIA you just ADMITTED is an evil organization never does that to ITS own people? comedy gold.

how bout fuck our corrupt governmenrt and fuck trump.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Not one lefty can explain how Trump got Iran to attack our embassy in Iraq so he could distract from his impeachment.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Air Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U.S. Air Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to old.
> Why dont you get your fat ass down to the enlistment office?
> I'm sure our aircraft carriers wouldnt mind an extra ship anchor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.   How about this for you?   U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?
Click to expand...


  It's never too late for you to reenlist.
I didnt join the military because there were no wars that threatened our country.
    I also had a good job so I didnt feel like taking a paycut for the first gulf war....besides I was well past thirty when that happened.

   What'd you join for?
The free food?


----------



## Weatherman2020

BWK said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298987
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-IRGC News Agency "Tasnim" quoting their sources: "If US retaliates, Hezbollah will attack #Israel by its missiles!"
> 
> _______
> 
> Bring it on, assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well my man..............They are going to get hit.............Good Hunting IDF..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no functioning brain. We had a great deal with Iran that this war criminal axed, and this is the result. You are no better than Trump. Why don't you go over there and die for Trumps money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 298990
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not happening. Trumps going to jail.
Click to expand...

Any day now!


----------



## JGalt

bodecea said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298968
> 
> Trump Launches B52s From Diego Garcia, May Strike Iran – Watch Live
> 
> 
> 
> Don't click on any InfoWars link....known for having child porn imbedded.
Click to expand...


Only a Pedocrat would disseminate that propaganda.


----------



## bodecea

It's very very telling to see all the CRC trumpanzees get Irate....I mean REALLY IRATE...when I post links to signing up for the military to them.


----------



## K9Buck

bodecea said:


> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.



You have a point, someone has to clean the latrine.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Air Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U.S. Air Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to old.
> Why dont you get your fat ass down to the enlistment office?
> I'm sure our aircraft carriers wouldnt mind an extra ship anchor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.   How about this for you?   U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?
Click to expand...

You won't get recalled.  No more than I will.


----------



## Weatherman2020

ColonelAngus said:


> Not one lefty can explain how Trump got Iran to attack our embassy in Iraq so he could distract from his impeachment.


Russia!


----------



## MindWars

DRUDGE REPORT 2020®


----------



## basquebromance

Time for a really fucking big protest.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Early reports are no casualties.  That’s fantastic!

Condolences to lefties and the corporate media on no casualties.


----------



## Billy_Bob

BWK said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran launches missiles at US military facilities in Iraq: US official
> 
> _*A U.S. official confirmed that as of 7 p.m. Eastern time missiles were still inbound from Iran to multiple locations inside Iraq, specifically Erbil and Al Assad.*_
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has blood on his hand if just one service person dies. Fuck that evil bastard.
Click to expand...

Fuck you punk... Trump stood up to those evil bastards. There are consequences for actions and your Obama was a pussy that allowed everyone to walk all over us.. Now we pay for Obama's weakness and ignorance...


----------



## The Original Tree

*So You like To see Obama collude with Russia and Iran to buy Obama Bombs to
Kill Americans?

Understood.



BWK said:





Weatherman2020 said:





BWK said:





The Original Tree said:



View attachment 298987


eagle1462010 said:





Lipush said:



			Pro-IRGC News Agency "Tasnim" quoting their sources: "If US retaliates, Hezbollah will attack #Israel by its missiles!"

_______

Bring it on, assholes.
		
Click to expand...

Well my man..............They are going to get hit.............Good Hunting IDF..........
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

You have no functioning brain. We had a great deal with Iran that this war criminal axed, and this is the result. You are no better than Trump. Why don't you go over there and die for Trumps money?
		
Click to expand...

View attachment 298990

Click to expand...

That's not happening. Trumps going to jail.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Kosh

bodecea said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is doing that?   Name names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You...privately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.   But I wonder if you are going to join up to help fight....here: U.S. Air Force or U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?  or United States Marines Corps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You upset that you could not attend the funeral in Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...but I know projection when I see it.  Maybe this for you?   U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?
Click to expand...


Yes you are upset that you missed the funeral or your hero terrorist!


----------



## MindWars

MindWars said:


> View attachment 298992
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2020®


 RIGHT NOW IT IS PRAYER TIME MO FO'S THIS IS GOING TO GET REAL UGLY!!


----------



## Kosh

bodecea said:


> It's very very telling to see all the CRC trumpanzees get Irate....I mean REALLY IRATE...when I post links to signing up for the military to them.



Obama?

You still upset about your hero terrorist?


----------



## White 6

CNN Reporting no US Casualties at one of the air bases, but many Iraqi security forces at the air base hit hard.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Weatherman2020 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a massacre of Americans.  So...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innocent Iraqis and Iranian dissidents who oppose the Ayatollah and his oppressive government.
> 
> This is akin to setting a fire and leaving. Saying "once I leave the fire will put itself out". That's not how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly how fireworks work.  It's even on the label.  'Light and stand back'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> This isn't the 4th of July.
> 
> It is wartime now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've been continuously at war over there for two decades.  We aren't doing any good there, the place always was and will always be a shite hole.
> 
> It's time to get out before someone gets hurt... and by someone, I mean someone I care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ve been at war with Iran since they invaded US soil in 79.
Click to expand...


this coming from the guy who said Nixon did not expand Johnsons war in vietnam.


----------



## Crixus

basquebromance said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I pooped just alittle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you pooped it, and never scooped it!
Click to expand...



I said, "just alittle". It should disperse in a bit.


----------



## BWK

bodecea said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is doing that?   Name names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You...privately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.   But I wonder if you are going to join up to help fight....here: U.S. Air Force or U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?  or United States Marines Corps
Click to expand...

Hell no. These cowards fight on the sidelines along with bone spurs. They let other poor souls go and fight for Trumps oil.


----------



## basquebromance

Crixus said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I pooped just alittle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you pooped it, and never scooped it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I said, "just alittle". It should disperse in a bit.
Click to expand...

TMI!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you assholes are fucking happy. If any US service members are dead it’s too many
> 
> 
> 
> Iran warns US not to respond to attack
> Iran warns US not retaliate over missile attack in Iraq
Click to expand...


  Yeah I saw that.........


----------



## bodecea

JGalt said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298968
> 
> Trump Launches B52s From Diego Garcia, May Strike Iran – Watch Live
> 
> 
> 
> Don't click on any InfoWars link....known for having child porn imbedded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a Pedocrat would disseminate that propaganda.
Click to expand...

Yeah...the one who keeps starting threads with InfoWars links.  We know.


----------



## Weatherman2020

White 6 said:


> CNN Reporting no US Casualties at one of the air bases, but many Iraqi security forces at the air base hit hard.


What’s real news sources saying?


----------



## skye

Grace under pressure my friends....a little bit of control ok???



*LIVE Breaking News*‏ @NewsBreaking 11m11 minutes ago

BREAKING: "No final decision made on POTUS addressing nation tonight, per senior admin official, but preparations are being made for a potential address." -


----------



## basquebromance

Stock futures plummet after news of Iran strike at Iraqi base


----------



## Circe

K9Buck said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...we were at war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  Iran is always provocative.
Click to expand...


Wow. When you're wrong, you're wrong.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Dotard Calls Obama helping Iran buy Obama Bombs and Nukes to kill Americans and Israelis a “Great Deal”



Weatherman2020 said:





BWK said:





Weatherman2020 said:





BWK said:





The Original Tree said:



View attachment 298987


eagle1462010 said:



			Well my man..............They are going to get hit.............Good Hunting IDF..........
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

You have no functioning brain. We had a great deal with Iran that this war criminal axed, and this is the result. You are no better than Trump. Why don't you go over there and die for Trumps money?
		
Click to expand...

View attachment 298990

Click to expand...

That's not happening. Trumps going to jail.
		
Click to expand...

Any day now!
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Kosh

K9Buck said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point, someone has to clean the latrine.
Click to expand...


They do call back those that were dishonorably discharged for drugs!


----------



## bodecea

K9Buck said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point, someone has to clean the latrine.
Click to expand...

Latrine?      1.  It's called a "head", and 2.  Officers don't....you do.


----------



## Death Angel

BWK said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our ships will shoot first I'd Guess..............Back when I was in they could fire 100 in less than 5 minutes ......track all 100 and hit the targets..............and that was our old stuff...............
> 
> I'd HIT the missile sites at the Staits of Hormuz first................used to be Silk worms there.....don't know what they have now...............They will try to block the Straits.
> 
> 
> 
> You people are mentally sick. This is a manufactured crisis for oil, and this dick head Trump wants to cash in at the expense of needless loss of life. And you could give two shits about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you not know we are the largest exporter of oil?
> 
> Was killing Salami a "needless loss of life"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im talking about us you fucking moron.
Click to expand...

Your president can handle this without loss of american life. He isnt interested in fighting them on their terms


----------



## BWK

K9Buck said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.   But I wonder if you are going to join up to help fight....here: U.S. Air Force or U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?  or United States Marines Corps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to help, unlike you.
Click to expand...

Help what? To get Trumps oil for him? What an idiot. Are you people totally brainless? WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## ColonelAngus

If Iran didn’t kill anyone, our response should maybe be only to hit hardware, if possible.

Looks like Iran was maybe just Sabre rattling.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Air Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U.S. Air Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to old.
> Why dont you get your fat ass down to the enlistment office?
> I'm sure our aircraft carriers wouldnt mind an extra ship anchor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.   How about this for you?   U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't get recalled.  No more than I will.
Click to expand...

Maybe...maybe not, but I will go if called.  I don't hide like CRC trumpanzee cowards do.


----------



## Kosh

bodecea said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point, someone has to clean the latrine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latrine?      1.  It's called a "head", and 2.  Officers don't....you do.
Click to expand...


Yes you miss your terrorist hero!


----------



## Rocko

I say if there’s no casualties, let them use this as a tool for their propaganda, but don’t do anything. If there are US casualties then the gloves come off.


----------



## The Original Tree

basquebromance said:


> Stock futures plummet after news of Iran strike at Iraqi base


My 401 k Is up 20% despite Obama Bombs Being launched by Iran


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Air Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U.S. Air Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to old.
> Why dont you get your fat ass down to the enlistment office?
> I'm sure our aircraft carriers wouldnt mind an extra ship anchor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.   How about this for you?   U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't get recalled.  No more than I will.
Click to expand...

She is just bragging. Hiding behind her service to berate others


----------



## basquebromance

"Iranian state TV warns other nations in region not to assist US military"


----------



## harmonica

Siete said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missile attacks target US forces in Iraq, senior military source says; Iran suspected
> 
> And thus the next tit for tat begins.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 52 places in Iran are about to become history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they do not, then Trump's bluff is called...that is the problem with talking shit on twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he will fold faster than a cheap card table -
> 
> then his drones will kiss his ass for not starting a war .
Click to expand...

....make up your minds!!!!! first you want our military there,  now you want them out/doing nothing


----------



## Kosh

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Air Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U.S. Air Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to old.
> Why dont you get your fat ass down to the enlistment office?
> I'm sure our aircraft carriers wouldnt mind an extra ship anchor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.   How about this for you?   U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't get recalled.  No more than I will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe...maybe not, but I will go if called.  I don't hide like CRC trumpanzee cowards do.
Click to expand...


Poor little drug user that was dishonorable discharged!


----------



## bodecea

Kosh said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is doing that?   Name names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You...privately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.   But I wonder if you are going to join up to help fight....here: U.S. Air Force or U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?  or United States Marines Corps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You upset that you could not attend the funeral in Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...but I know projection when I see it.  Maybe this for you?   U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are upset that you missed the funeral or your hero terrorist!
Click to expand...

Nope...but more projection on your part, I see.   We know CRCs are just the other side of the coin from fundie muslims.


----------



## MindWars

White 6 said:


> CNN Reporting no US Casualties at one of the air bases, but many Iraqi security forces at the air base hit hard.



CNN OMFG !!! R U G D F KIDDING ME !!


----------



## basquebromance

"Closely monitoring the situation following bombings targeting US troops in Iraq. We must ensure the safety of our servicemembers, including ending needless provocations from the Administration and demanding that Iran cease its violence. America & world cannot afford war." - Nasty Nancy Pelosi


----------



## The Original Tree

basquebromance said:


> Time for a really fucking big protest.


Exactly what every girl you ever dated and left you said.


----------



## bodecea

Kosh said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very very telling to see all the CRC trumpanzees get Irate....I mean REALLY IRATE...when I post links to signing up for the military to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama?
> 
> You still upset about your hero terrorist?
Click to expand...

Did someone say....Former President OBAMA?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Scamp said:


> Our enemy has chosen war. And by God, it's war we will give them.



our enemy? that would be the fucking evil corrupt government is this country that has something called the CIA that others mentioned previously you obviously missed is ALWAYS starting wars with other countries murdering women and children and this is ANOTHER one of those moments of the president doing their bidding for them. yes OUR corrupt government here in the states is OUR enemy,they murder americans all the time right here in america so yeah THAT enemy of ours HAS chosen a war against the american people.

they have been murdering americans for years the CIA and the FBI  has been covering their asses,get a clue.


----------



## BWK

Death Angel said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our ships will shoot first I'd Guess..............Back when I was in they could fire 100 in less than 5 minutes ......track all 100 and hit the targets..............and that was our old stuff...............
> 
> I'd HIT the missile sites at the Staits of Hormuz first................used to be Silk worms there.....don't know what they have now...............They will try to block the Straits.
> 
> 
> 
> You people are mentally sick. This is a manufactured crisis for oil, and this dick head Trump wants to cash in at the expense of needless loss of life. And you could give two shits about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you not know we are the largest exporter of oil?
> 
> Was killing Salami a "needless loss of life"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im talking about us you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your president can handle this without loss of american life. He isnt interested in fighting them on their terms
Click to expand...

Really? He already fucked up a great deal with Iran that was working, he got impeached, said he would bomb the shit out of them and get their oil, so here we are. And "Trump can handle this?" Are you out of your damn mind?


----------



## bodecea

BWK said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is doing that?   Name names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You...privately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.   But I wonder if you are going to join up to help fight....here: U.S. Air Force or U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?  or United States Marines Corps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell no. These cowards fight on the sidelines along with bone spurs. They let other poor souls go and fight for Trumps oil.
Click to expand...

Are you seeing how angry they are getting that I link military recruiting sites?   We know what that means.


----------



## yidnar

Osiris-ODS said:


> Not via proxies, but directly from Iran. They will be bombed back to the stone age. What a stupid move by Iran.


its about time the cowardly snakes crawled from under the rocks ! im sick of the bastards time to launch and test new equipment without putting large numbers of our troops on the ground ! bombs missiles drones ect ....dont attack their bases ...destroy them ! wipe out their nuke sites and destroy all of their refineries and then go silent .


----------



## Flash

*Ayatollah Khamenei announces that due to expected overwhelming demand, the ratio of virgins will be decreased from 72 per martyr to one per 72 martyrs.*


----------



## Kosh

bodecea said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You...privately.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.   But I wonder if you are going to join up to help fight....here: U.S. Air Force or U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?  or United States Marines Corps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You upset that you could not attend the funeral in Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...but I know projection when I see it.  Maybe this for you?   U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are upset that you missed the funeral or your hero terrorist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...but more projection on your part, I see.   We know CRCs are just the other side of the coin from fundie muslims.
Click to expand...


Yes we know you you will go and support your terrorist hereos!


----------



## Kosh

bodecea said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very very telling to see all the CRC trumpanzees get Irate....I mean REALLY IRATE...when I post links to signing up for the military to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama?
> 
> You still upset about your hero terrorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did someone say....Former President OBAMA?   View attachment 298995
Click to expand...


Yes the one that allowed your terrorist heroes to roam free!


----------



## basquebromance

The Original Tree said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a really fucking big protest.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what every girl you ever dated and left you said.
Click to expand...

girl? lol


----------



## Weatherman2020

BWK said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our ships will shoot first I'd Guess..............Back when I was in they could fire 100 in less than 5 minutes ......track all 100 and hit the targets..............and that was our old stuff...............
> 
> I'd HIT the missile sites at the Staits of Hormuz first................used to be Silk worms there.....don't know what they have now...............They will try to block the Straits.
> 
> 
> 
> You people are mentally sick. This is a manufactured crisis for oil, and this dick head Trump wants to cash in at the expense of needless loss of life. And you could give two shits about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you not know we are the largest exporter of oil?
> 
> Was killing Salami a "needless loss of life"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im talking about us you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your president can handle this without loss of american life. He isnt interested in fighting them on their terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? He already fucked up a great deal with Iran that was working, he got impeached, said he would bomb the shit out of them and get their oil, so here we are. And "Trump can handle this?" Are you out of your damn mind?
Click to expand...

Shitforbrains.  

Iran is violating the deal


----------



## basquebromance

You can knock us down but we come back 10x stronger. God bless our troops over there.


----------



## ColonelAngus

White 6 said:


> CNN Reporting no US Casualties at one of the air bases, but many Iraqi security forces at the air base hit hard.



Be honest, board lefties...how many of you are mad that there are no American casualties.  You ‘know you wanted to scream that Trump had blood on his hands.

You are so mad, aren’t you?  So so so mad.


----------



## Jitss617

We are gonna have to free up the sea. Take out the navy ,bomb some bases call it nite


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Air Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U.S. Air Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to old.
> Why dont you get your fat ass down to the enlistment office?
> I'm sure our aircraft carriers wouldnt mind an extra ship anchor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.   How about this for you?   U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't get recalled.  No more than I will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe...maybe not, but I will go if called.  I don't hide like CRC trumpanzee cowards do.
Click to expand...

Navy.mil The Official Website of the United States Navy: Home Page

Why wait for the call?


----------



## The Original Tree

They have been in violation for a long time.





Weatherman2020 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are mentally sick. This is a manufactured crisis for oil, and this dick head Trump wants to cash in at the expense of needless loss of life. And you could give two shits about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not know we are the largest exporter of oil?
> 
> Was killing Salami a "needless loss of life"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im talking about us you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your president can handle this without loss of american life. He isnt interested in fighting them on their terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? He already fucked up a great deal with Iran that was working, he got impeached, said he would bomb the shit out of them and get their oil, so here we are. And "Trump can handle this?" Are you out of your damn mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shitforbrains.
> 
> Iran is violating the deal
Click to expand...


----------



## BWK

bodecea said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very very telling to see all the CRC trumpanzees get Irate....I mean REALLY IRATE...when I post links to signing up for the military to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama?
> 
> You still upset about your hero terrorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did someone say....Former President OBAMA?   View attachment 298995
Click to expand...

Obama had a great deal that was working, then came along this Trump turd, and everything went to shit. What a fuck up this was. Alright you Trump stooges, I want you all to go sign up and grab Trumps oil for him.


----------



## Circe

K9Buck said:


> Iran isn't going to push us into war.  If they really wanted war, they would have struck U.S. facilities around Iran.  They didn't.  They don't want an overt war with us.



When you are this wrong this early...……..probably better just take a break and see what's happening.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump pushing the button on the Iran missile launchers?
> 
> 
> 
> Good God have you paid attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
Click to expand...



god  we got some fucking idiots here dont we?


----------



## yidnar

gipper said:


> More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.


you are a stupid bastard arent you . your Iranian buddies are responsible for the blood of hundreds of thousands of people including American shed by attacks and terror thats been going on for 40 yrs ! you are cheering for Iran ! well shut up and sit back and watch what America under a real leader is capable of . fuck Iran ! fuck the left ! and fuck you !


----------



## The Original Tree

Obama Bombs Didn’t Kill Americans?

Poor Iran.  Wait until they nuke themselves.
Iran Will Accidentally Detonate a Nuke on Themselves.








ColonelAngus said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Reporting no US Casualties at one of the air bases, but many Iraqi security forces at the air base hit hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be honest, board lefties...how many of you are mad that there are no American casualties.  You ‘know you wanted to scream that Trump had blood on his hands.
> 
> You are so mad, aren’t you?  So so so mad.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kosh

BWK said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very very telling to see all the CRC trumpanzees get Irate....I mean REALLY IRATE...when I post links to signing up for the military to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama?
> 
> You still upset about your hero terrorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did someone say....Former President OBAMA?   View attachment 298995
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama had a great deal that was working, then came along this Trump turd, and everything went to shit. What a fuck up this was. Alright you Trump stooges, I want you all to go sign up and grab Trumps oil for him.
Click to expand...


Yes Obama allowed this mess to happen and now we have to clean it up!

But we know that you love them terrorists!

UN reports increasing violations of Iran nuclear deal


----------



## yidnar

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good God have you paid attention?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> god  we got some fucking idiots here dont we?
Click to expand...

and traitors to boot ! fuck the left !


----------



## MindWars

BE READY BECAUSE AFTER THE . " FIRST PRAYER"  OH S WILL HIT THE FAN!

*US forces on high alert for possible Iranian drone attacks, and intelligence shows Iran moving military equipment*

US forces on high alert for possible Iranian drone attacks, and intelligence shows Iran moving military equipment


----------



## Weatherman2020

Trump will be addressing America tonight.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

LA RAM FAN said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missile attacks target US forces in Iraq, senior military source says; Iran suspected
> 
> And thus the next tit for tat begins.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 52 places in Iran are about to become history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they do not, then Trump's bluff is called...that is the problem with talking shit on twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he will fold faster than a cheap card table -
> 
> then his drones will kiss his ass for not starting a war .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh the motherfucker Orange clown  ALREADY started A WAR.
Click to expand...


  How so?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all dumb fucks, Gripper!  Everyone is a brainwashed Trumpian except YOU.  God bless you for pointing out what great, noble, innocent people Iran are, and what total assfucks the evil USA is!  When can we expect you to fly over, join the Royal Guard and start fighting against us?  You KNOW you wanna do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember, Dumb Don is your God.
Click to expand...



yeah they are as bad as the Obozo worshippers who  thought of him as a god as well.


----------



## Billy_Bob

BWK said:


> He already fucked up a great deal with Iran


Fucked up?  NO that's what Obama did by giving them 150 billion dollars and then let them walk all over us.  The deal was a pile of shit with no enforcement mechanism and no way to verify it.  Obama FUCKED THE AMERICAN PEOPLE AND NOW TRUMP HAS TO CLEAN UP HIS GOD DAMN MESS!


----------



## bodecea

Kosh said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point, someone has to clean the latrine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do call back those that were dishonorably discharged for drugs!
Click to expand...

So, you've already been contacted then.


----------



## JGalt

SITREP: 8:15 P.M. ET
- Iran fires at least 13 ballistic missiles
- Iraq's Al Asad Airbase hit
- Reports of Iraqi casualties, unknown if there are any U.S. casualties
- 2 missiles fell in Erbil; no damage or injuries
- Trump may address the nation
- No U.S. response so far

 BNO News (@BNONews) January 8, 2020


----------



## yidnar

i wonder how many of those terrorist missiles were payed for by Obamas multi billion $ gift to the bastards .


----------



## The Original Tree

Don’t worry Bro, Iran gets incinerated in the end, literally.  Ezekiel 38.



yidnar said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.
> 
> 
> 
> you are a stupid bastard arent you . your Iranian buddies are responsible for the blood of hundreds of thousands of people including American shed by attacks and terror thats been going on for 40 yrs ! you are cheering for Iran ! well shut up and sit back and watch what America under a real leader is capable of . fuck Iran ! fuck the left ! and fuck you !
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

Trump must unleash holy hell against Iran, folks


----------



## Circe

eagle1462010 said:


> Our ships will shoot first I'd Guess..............Back when I was in they could fire 100 in less than 5 minutes ......track all 100 and hit the targets..............and that was our old stuff...............
> 
> I'd HIT the missile sites at the Staits of Hormuz first................used to be Silk worms there.....don't know what they have now...............They will try to block the Straits.



You know, really, we spend a lot of money on defense. These ships and troops we have in that area are supposed to be able to do very advanced warfare --- I sure think this is the moment. Not to pretend we're Iran's newest bestest friend like we do with all the other enemy countries like Iraq and Afghanistan. Could we, like, actually fight back? Seriously fight??


----------



## task0778

So for I have not heard officially of any casualties, nor of our response.  I do not doubt we're going to do something pretty serious, but highly doubt nukes will be used.  Not by us anyway, unless they use them first.  The Iranians might use Chem or Bio WMDs though, and that'll up the ante quite a bit.  

So - we knew they would retaliate and they did.  Now they have to know that we are going to hit back, harder than they hit us.


----------



## DOTR

TemplarKormac said:


> It is being reported that the Ayatollah himself ordered this attack. Iran's "President" is nothing but a puppet.




   Said Ayatollah will be the next one they are scraping into a box to bury.


----------



## Kosh

bodecea said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point, someone has to clean the latrine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do call back those that were dishonorably discharged for drugs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you've already been contacted then.
Click to expand...


Yes we know you are drug user and are dishonorable!

But you do love them terrorist!


----------



## The Original Tree

yidnar said:


> i wonder how many of those terrorist missiles were payed for by Obamas multi billion $ gift to the bastards .


All of them were paid for by Obama and he knew that’s exactly what the money was going to be used for and did it anyways.


----------



## BWK

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good God have you paid attention?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> god  we got some fucking idiots here dont we?
Click to expand...

Its hard to believe how stupid these Trump toads are. We had a great thing going with Iran, and because of the brainless man child bone spurs coward in chief, we now have this problem with all his brain dead followers. They are stupid and mental.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all dumb fucks, Gripper!  Everyone is a brainwashed Trumpian except YOU.  God bless you for pointing out what great, noble, innocent people Iran are, and what total assfucks the evil USA is!  When can we expect you to fly over, join the Royal Guard and start fighting against us?  You KNOW you wanna do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember, Dumb Don is your God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember Beirut Embassy bombings, Kobe Towers, Marine Barracks Lebannon, Advanced IED's and EFPs .....just to name a few..........
> 
> They think he was bluffing ..........He Wasn't..........THEY JUST FUCKED UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah let’s nuke Tehran and mass murder millions. Yippee!!!
Click to expand...


indeed,be a patriotic american and cheer on our CIA who is always looking out for us and cheer on a warmonger president and lets cheer on a government here that wants to murderer  thousands of women and children abroad,yeah thats the ticket.


----------



## Death Angel

Circe said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran isn't going to push us into war.  If they really wanted war, they would have struck U.S. facilities around Iran.  They didn't.  They don't want an overt war with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are this wrong this early...……..probably better just take a break and see what's happening.
Click to expand...

He's right. In time you'll see it. I know this because I understand the Muzzy mind. They respect strength. They may not LIKE Trump, but they will quickly learn to respect him.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

gipper said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran willingly attacked the Embassy.  Foot up the ass, appeasement doesn’t work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a complete idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I’m dumb because I don’t want a useless war that benefits only the 1%.
Click to expand...


  The one percent?
What about the 30% of the worlds oil that passes through The Strait of Hormuz? 
   That'll really help the poor when the Iranians set up a bunch of mines like they've done in the past.


----------



## JGalt

Intense #USAF warplane activity over Deir Ez Zur #Syria (#IRGC Imam Ali brigades are stationed there, PMU as well)

— Aleph ?n ???? ????? \uD83D\uDD6F? ? (@no_itsmyturn) January 8, 2020


----------



## basquebromance

Rubio does Hannity tonight, will react to the breaking developments!


----------



## BWK

Kosh said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point, someone has to clean the latrine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do call back those that were dishonorably discharged for drugs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you've already been contacted then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know you are drug user and are dishonorable!
> 
> But you do love them terrorist!
Click to expand...

OMG, are you in the third grade?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

basquebromance said:


> Trump must unleash holy hell against Iran, folks



  Nah....just their military.


----------



## JGalt

Now #USAF \uD83C\uDDFA\uD83C\uDDF8 jets are almost all over #Iraq

— Aleph ?n ???? ????? \uD83D\uDD6F? ? (@no_itsmyturn) January 8, 2020


----------



## Kosh

BWK said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point, someone has to clean the latrine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do call back those that were dishonorably discharged for drugs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you've already been contacted then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know you are drug user and are dishonorable!
> 
> But you do love them terrorist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG, are you in the third grade?
Click to expand...


If I was it would still be 3 grades above you!

Go ahead defend them terrorists!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Kosh said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Air Force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Air Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to old.
> Why dont you get your fat ass down to the enlistment office?
> I'm sure our aircraft carriers wouldnt mind an extra ship anchor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.   How about this for you?   U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't get recalled.  No more than I will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe...maybe not, but I will go if called.  I don't hide like CRC trumpanzee cowards do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor little drug user that was dishonorable discharged!
Click to expand...


   I heard they just couldnt afford to feed her anymore.


----------



## Weatherman2020

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missile attacks target US forces in Iraq, senior military source says; Iran suspected
> 
> And thus the next tit for tat begins.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 52 places in Iran are about to become history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they do not, then Trump's bluff is called...that is the problem with talking shit on twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he will fold faster than a cheap card table -
> 
> then his drones will kiss his ass for not starting a war .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh the motherfucker Orange clown  ALREADY started A WAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...

He claims Nixon started a war too. He’s insane.


----------



## skews13

Osiris-ODS said:


> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles



Apprx, 12 ballistic missiles have hit Ain al-Assad air base in the Anbhar Province, and a facitiy at Erbil. Pentagon reports Iraqi casualties, but no reports yet of American casualties.

Iran missile attack: Iran attacks two Iraqi bases housing US forces in revenge for Soleimani's death - CNNPolitics


----------



## toobfreak

yidnar said:


> i wonder how many of those terrorist missiles were payed for by Obamas multi billion $ gift to the bastards .



I would guess that most or all of those missiles were shot down by our anti-missile ground defense.  Don't worry.  We've moved B-52s into the region.  Gladly paid for by the American taxpayer.


----------



## DOTR

Circe said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our ships will shoot first I'd Guess..............Back when I was in they could fire 100 in less than 5 minutes ......track all 100 and hit the targets..............and that was our old stuff...............
> 
> I'd HIT the missile sites at the Staits of Hormuz first................used to be Silk worms there.....don't know what they have now...............They will try to block the Straits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, really, we spend a lot of money on defense. These ships and troops we have in that area are supposed to be able to do very advanced warfare --- I sure think this is the moment. Not to pretend we're Iran's newest bestest friend like we do with all the other enemy countries like Iraq and Afghanistan. Could we, like, actually fight back? Seriously fight??
Click to expand...



  I would say Iran has no chance if their Democrat allies in the House cant save them. Both the DNC and Iran will benefit from taking Trump down but then again they are both pretty ineffective in doing so to date.

  Militarily Iran doesn't stand a chance. Only on the propaganda front which will now intensify. Iran couldn't beat Iraq in 11 years of bloody warfare and they threw everything they had into it. And Iraq lasted 18 hours against America.

  Their *only* hope is the American media and House of Reps.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

georgephillip said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until they try to attack Israel. It's coming. Could be a few weeks from now, could be 5 years, but they are going to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooner the better
Click to expand...



Israel isn't going down.  Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## BWK

JGalt said:


> Intense #USAF warplane activity over Deir Ez Zur #Syria (#IRGC Imam Ali brigades are stationed there, PMU as well)
> 
> — Aleph ?n ???? ????? \uD83D\uDD6F? ? (@no_itsmyturn) January 8, 2020


And are you jerking off at the thought that maybe some of our people may die at the expense of Trumps ego? Actually, I doubt it. You really dont give a shit one way or the other.


----------



## The Original Tree

basquebromance said:


> Trump must unleash holy hell against Iran, folks


Not Trump, God.

Ezekiel 38 BSB


----------



## Death Angel

A Trump Vow

Trump vows to hit 52 sites 'very hard' if Iran retaliates over Suleimani killing


----------



## Weatherman2020

Kosh said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point, someone has to clean the latrine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do call back those that were dishonorably discharged for drugs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you've already been contacted then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know you are drug user and are dishonorable!
> 
> But you do love them terrorist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG, are you in the third grade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was it would still be 3 grades above you!
> 
> Go ahead defend them terrorists!
Click to expand...

I think he’s posting from Tehran while eating a ham sandwich.


----------



## Circe

Death Angel said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran isn't going to push us into war.  If they really wanted war, they would have struck U.S. facilities around Iran.  They didn't.  They don't want an overt war with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are this wrong this early...……..probably better just take a break and see what's happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's right. In time you'll see it. I know this because I understand the Muzzy mind. They respect strength. They may not LIKE Trump, but they will quickly learn to respect him.
Click to expand...



Okay, we'll see. Jeepers, this is really tense for me. Do you hear all the reporters on Fox talking so fast? They are so nervous.


----------



## The Original Tree

Pay attention.  Gog and Magog are coming and Iran is incinerated! 

Ezekiel 38 BSB



LordBrownTrout said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until they try to attack Israel. It's coming. Could be a few weeks from now, could be 5 years, but they are going to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooner the better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Israel isn't going down.  Sorry to disappoint you.
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

LET'S DO THIS TOGETHER: USA!

USA! USA! USA! USA! USA!


----------



## skye

I don't like war....I don't want war...I respect Iranians!

But I want the mullahs to go

that's basically it my friends!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TemplarKormac said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 82nd is on their way. None of this is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt get any better for trump -
> 
> stir war shit = stinks enough to hide impeachment headlines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah this motherfucker is pulling a bill clinton and dick nixon,two presidents who started wars to get the american peoples attention away from the impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nixon started a war?  I know he ended Vietnam, which war did he start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn thanks for proving how our corrupt school system in high school is failing americans.LOL  In handing your ass to you on a platter,yes started a war,he expanded the vietnam war with cambodia murdering women and children.johnson STARTED the war that Kennedy was trying to pull us out of,he NEVER Sent in combat troops as i am sure you were told as well.LOL JOHNSON did that.
> 
> are you that dense that you dont know that nixon sabotoged johnsons plan for peace talks to get elected and then lied about ending the war which he could have doen in 1969 had he wanted to but expanded it with cambodia and they he let it drag on another four more years murdering woem and children same as johnson? obviously not,obviously you bellieved everything they told you in our corrupt textbooks in history classes ourr corrupt school system taught you.
> 
> hint-type in at google- nixon expanded war,cambodia.
> 
> class dimismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "dimismissed"
> 
> "class dismissed"
> 
> Go back to school, my grammatically challenged friend.
> 
> ...
> 
> But why are we discussing what Nixon did? Is he the closest Republican you could attack?
Click to expand...


ask that idiot who brought him dumbass. yep i took him to school proving how he murdered women and children and delayed ending the war murdering many more americans same as johnson

 sorry the truth hurts crybaby who can only insult when he cant counter evidence that i gave.

you have reading comprehension problems because had  you paid any attention you would have seen HE brought up Nixon and wanted to talk about him,NOT me.

I see same as him,YOU are as stupid and clueless about the vietnam war and Nixon and his role in Cambodia just as much as him and have to insult in defeat. how mature.


----------



## MindWars

Oh no Obam  had no parts in this chit


----------



## Flash

*30 SCUDs and they didn't hit shit.*


----------



## The Original Tree

Iran will be exterminated by God.  They are a wicked Nation.

Ezekiel 38 BSB



BWK said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> god  we got some fucking idiots here dont we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its hard to believe how stupid these Trump toads are. We had a great thing going with Iran, and because of the brainless man child bone spurs coward in chief, we now have this problem with all his brain dead followers. They are stupid and mental.
Click to expand...


----------



## DOTR

BWK said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> god  we got some fucking idiots here dont we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its hard to believe how stupid these Trump toads are. We had a great thing going with Iran, and because of the brainless man child bone spurs coward in chief, we now have this problem with all his brain dead followers. They are stupid and mental.
Click to expand...



I get it now...the Babylon Bee is at it again and posting as BWK to humiliate liberals again. Ha Ha..almost got me but you overdid it a little and made BWK look too stupid. Dial it back a bit.


----------



## Weatherman2020

BWK said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intense #USAF warplane activity over Deir Ez Zur #Syria (#IRGC Imam Ali brigades are stationed there, PMU as well)
> 
> — Aleph ?n ???? ????? \uD83D\uDD6F? ? (@no_itsmyturn) January 8, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> And are you jerking off at the thought that maybe some of our people may die at the expense of Trumps ego? Actually, I doubt it. You really dont give a shit one way or the other.
Click to expand...

Can one of them be you?


----------



## yidnar

damn right im sick  of the Iranian terrorist regime ! im sick about the thousands of innocent people murdered by them in the past 40yrs ! im sick about the fact that they killed an innocent American civilian trying to make a living in Iraq 2wks ago ! im sick about the fact that everyday you see veterans maimed missing arms and legs because of the bastards ! im sick about  the fact that they have killed hundred of our young men and women in uniform ! And Im sick of people like you that think we should just stand down !


----------



## BWK

LordBrownTrout said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until they try to attack Israel. It's coming. Could be a few weeks from now, could be 5 years, but they are going to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooner the better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Israel isn't going down.  Sorry to disappoint you.
Click to expand...

Some of our people might, and none of these Trump Toads gives a shit. Not once have these brainless Trump supporters even mentioned the cost of Trumps actions on our people. Because its meaningless to them. They're too busy jerking off about bombing Iran for something bone spurs started.


----------



## buttercup

LA RAM FAN said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our enemy has chosen war. And by God, it's war we will give them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our enemy? that would be the fucking evil corrupt government is this country that has something called the CIA that others mentioned previously you obviously missed is ALWAYS starting wars with other countries murdering women and children and this is ANOTHER one of those moments of the president doing their bidding for them. yes OUR corrupt government here in the states is OUR enemy,they murder americans all the time right here in america so yeah THAT enemy of ours HAS chosen a war against the american people.
> 
> they have been murdering americans for years the CIA and the FBI  has been covering their asses,get a clue.
Click to expand...


They haven't caught on yet that years ago our government was hijacked by corrupt globalist traitors who care nothing about the truth, our constitution or the American people.   They haven't caught on yet that all these wars are based on lies and deception.  That is why they cheer for our military actions, because in their mind this is still the good ol' USA we all knew and loved, not the military arm of the NWO.  Some of the idiotic replies in this thread make me ashamed to be a human being.


----------



## The Original Tree

Flash said:


> *30 SCUDs and they didn't hit shit.*


$30 Obama Bucks flushed down the drain.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Iran says they will attack inside the US and Hezbolla will attack Israel if the US responds.

They love their rhetoric!


----------



## basquebromance

skye said:


> I don't like war....I don't want war...I respect Iranians!
> 
> But I want the mullahs to go
> 
> that's basically it my friends!


Only i get to say "my friends", my friends!


----------



## JGalt

BWK said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intense #USAF warplane activity over Deir Ez Zur #Syria (#IRGC Imam Ali brigades are stationed there, PMU as well)
> 
> — Aleph ?n ???? ????? \uD83D\uDD6F? ? (@no_itsmyturn) January 8, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> And are you jerking off at the thought that maybe some of our people may die at the expense of Trumps ego? Actually, I doubt it. You really dont give a shit one way or the other.
Click to expand...


Idiot. All I'm doing is relaying what I'm getting from Twitter.


----------



## Muhammed

JGalt said:


> Has not been verified, but...
> 
> 
> 400+ missiles fired thus far
> 70 U.S service member fatalities
> 10 injured
> INCIDENT STILL ONGOING
> 
> Escalating Tensions (@SteppingGlass) January 7, 2020
> 
> Another report says this...
> 
> Reports say Iran is firing dozens of missiles into Iraq, hitting U.S. forces at Al Asad Airbase. Early reports say 20 U.S. troops have died, amid 60+ missile strikes so far. If true, then we are at the precipice of another horrible war in the Middle East.
> 
> Mark Hughes (@markhughesfilms) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> Still 0 confirmed reports of injuries/fatalities in attack.
> 
> Doge (@IntelDoge) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> If this is true, it's all over for that little shithole.


Early reports on these incidents are almost always wrong because reporters are all trying to be the first to get the scoop and write any rumor before they know the facts. 

But you can bet your ass that if there are US fatalities, Trump is going to flatten Iran.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

BWK said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until they try to attack Israel. It's coming. Could be a few weeks from now, could be 5 years, but they are going to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooner the better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Israel isn't going down.  Sorry to disappoint you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of our people might, and none of these Trump Toads gives a shit. Not once have these brainless Trump supporters even mentioned the cost of Trumps actions on our people. Because its meaningless to them. They're too busy jerking off about bombing Iran for something bone spurs started.
Click to expand...



You can thank W and O for the flaming pile of dung.


----------



## The Original Tree

Don’t worry about Iran.  God Destroys them with Fire, Hailstones, Blood, Torrential Rains and Insanity.

Ezekiel 38 BSB



BWK said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> god  we got some fucking idiots here dont we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its hard to believe how stupid these Trump toads are. We had a great thing going with Iran, and because of the brainless man child bone spurs coward in chief, we now have this problem with all his brain dead followers. They are stupid and mental.
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

brothers and sisters: the job of POTUS is to keep americans safe. killing Salami has not kept america safe. thus, the Senate must impeach Trump!


----------



## Lipush

ColonelAngus said:


> Iran says they will attack inside the US and Hezbolla will attack Israel if the US responds.
> 
> They love their rhetoric!



Yawn.


----------



## BWK

Circe said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran isn't going to push us into war.  If they really wanted war, they would have struck U.S. facilities around Iran.  They didn't.  They don't want an overt war with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are this wrong this early...……..probably better just take a break and see what's happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's right. In time you'll see it. I know this because I understand the Muzzy mind. They respect strength. They may not LIKE Trump, but they will quickly learn to respect him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we'll see. Jeepers, this is really tense for me. Do you hear all the reporters on Fox talking so fast? They are so nervous.
Click to expand...

They're jerking off, and for what? This is Trumps fuck up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Weatherman2020 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kill. Kill. Kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Iran has murdered hundreds of Americans.
Click to expand...


and you also think the CIA is not ab evil organization and does not go around and start wars in other countries as well i am sure.comedy gold.


----------



## Circe

DOTR said:


> I would say Iran has no chance if their Democrat allies in the House cant save them. Both the DNC and Iran will benefit from taking Trump down but then again they are both pretty ineffective in doing so to date.
> 
> Militarily Iran doesn't stand a chance. Only on the propaganda front which will now intensify. Iran couldn't beat Iraq in 11 years of bloody warfare and they threw everything they had into it. And Iraq lasted 18 hours against America.
> 
> Their *only* hope is the American media and House of Reps.



Yeah, the Dems are our internal enemies, no question. Good and interesting equivalency you did there, about the timeline. I recalled the carry-on about how we won in 3 1/2 weeks,  but -- whatever.

The big, huge thing is not to occupy and try to be their newest, bestest fwiendies… we do that so badly. Just bomb them and "create a wilderness and call it peace." Tacitus.


----------



## DOTR

MindWars said:


> View attachment 298998
> 
> 
> Oh no Obam  had no parts in this chit




  They also are advising China on how to beat us in a trade war. And whispering to them "dont worry we will take him out with impeachment".

  Ah well..the Chinese wont be the first to have been fooled by believing Democrats.


----------



## basquebromance

YOU DONE MESSED UP! It’s this simple: you attack Americans, you will regret it. Iran doesn’t care about their people, they care about their radical agenda. Badddd move! ⁣ ⁣ ⁣


----------



## Weatherman2020

ColonelAngus said:


> Iran says they will attack inside the US and Hezbolla will attack Israel if the US responds.
> 
> They love their rhetoric!


Safest place in America if Iran attacks here is in DNC HQ.


----------



## Kosh

BWK said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran isn't going to push us into war.  If they really wanted war, they would have struck U.S. facilities around Iran.  They didn't.  They don't want an overt war with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are this wrong this early...……..probably better just take a break and see what's happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's right. In time you'll see it. I know this because I understand the Muzzy mind. They respect strength. They may not LIKE Trump, but they will quickly learn to respect him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we'll see. Jeepers, this is really tense for me. Do you hear all the reporters on Fox talking so fast? They are so nervous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're jerking off, and for what? This is Trumps fuck up.
Click to expand...


Yes we know the far left will deny Obama's illegal wars and bad deals that caused all this!

Keep supporting them terrorists!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

K9Buck said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The destruction of Iran will depend on the number of soldiers killed, if any.
> 
> Iran better hope they didn't kill anyone and they save face domestically while potentially avoiding a big response.
> 
> If many were killed, and even if none depending on the way forward; Iranian generals will be fair game, maybe even a MOAB over some very important leaders a la Reagan and Gadaffi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the Iranians "attacked" but didn't actually damage anything in order to save some face???
Click to expand...


  If they didnt kill a bunch of people it's pure bad luck or good depending how you look at it of course.
  Cant imagine those Iranian missiles are accurate enough to hit unoccupied areas on a base.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> Gipper is really the only person looking foolish in this thread.
> War activities evoke emotional responses from some and that's perfectly fine but he just keeps droning on and on with the same retarded shit.



this coming from a troll who runs off from facts and insults when he cant counter the evidence. glad this troll is not my lawyer,with his logic,he would lose EVERY case for me.


----------



## Weatherman2020

LA RAM FAN said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kill. Kill. Kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Iran has murdered hundreds of Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you also think the CIA is not ab evil organization and does not go around and start wars in other countries as well i am sure.comedy gold.
Click to expand...

So how’d Trump get Iran to attack us?


----------



## BWK

Muhammed said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has not been verified, but...
> 
> 
> 400+ missiles fired thus far
> 70 U.S service member fatalities
> 10 injured
> INCIDENT STILL ONGOING
> 
> Escalating Tensions (@SteppingGlass) January 7, 2020
> 
> Another report says this...
> 
> Reports say Iran is firing dozens of missiles into Iraq, hitting U.S. forces at Al Asad Airbase. Early reports say 20 U.S. troops have died, amid 60+ missile strikes so far. If true, then we are at the precipice of another horrible war in the Middle East.
> 
> Mark Hughes (@markhughesfilms) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> Still 0 confirmed reports of injuries/fatalities in attack.
> 
> Doge (@IntelDoge) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> If this is true, it's all over for that little shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Early reports on these incidents are almost always wrong because reporters are all trying to be the first to get the scoop and write any rumor before they know the facts.
> 
> But you can bet your ass that if there are US fatalities, Trump is going to flatten Iran.
Click to expand...

For a problem we created. Never forget that. Just like the Iraq war that we started over lies. We are the war mongers, not Iran. We had a good deal and we axed it on purpose just to start shit. This is why Trump axed the deal. To bomb the shit out of whoever and get their oil. And you retards took the bait.


----------



## DOTR

skye said:


> I don't like war....I don't want war...I respect Iranians!
> 
> But I want the mullahs to go
> 
> that's basically it my friends!




I suspect the Iranians want them to go as well. There was a tweet from an Iranian yesterday saying that most people in Iran were quietly happy with the death of that murderous general but had to appear to be sad.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, Dumb Don is your God.
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember Beirut Embassy bombings, Kobe Towers, Marine Barracks Lebannon, Advanced IED's and EFPs .....just to name a few..........
> 
> They think he was bluffing ..........He Wasn't..........THEY JUST FUCKED UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah let’s nuke Tehran and mass murder millions. Yippee!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't need nukes to deal with that PISS ANT country.........They are gonna get hit hard.........VERY SOON......as a final message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tehran should have vanished in a nuclear fireball by, at the latest, November 8, 1979.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least you admit to being a psychopath.
Click to expand...

yeah now its out in the open.


----------



## Weatherman2020

LA RAM FAN said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gipper is really the only person looking foolish in this thread.
> War activities evoke emotional responses from some and that's perfectly fine but he just keeps droning on and on with the same retarded shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this coming from a troll who runs off from facts and insults when he cant counter the evidence. glad this troll is not my lawyer,with his logic,he would lose EVERY case for me.
Click to expand...

Hide under your pillow, we’ll let you know when it’s safe.


----------



## beagle9

yidnar said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> reports are breaking ! rocket attacks against US facilities !
> 
> 
> 
> time to MOAB THEIR NUKE SITES ! and wipe out their refineries !
Click to expand...

Better include this before they get any stronger in that dept.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

BWK said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran isn't going to push us into war.  If they really wanted war, they would have struck U.S. facilities around Iran.  They didn't.  They don't want an overt war with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are this wrong this early...……..probably better just take a break and see what's happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's right. In time you'll see it. I know this because I understand the Muzzy mind. They respect strength. They may not LIKE Trump, but they will quickly learn to respect him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we'll see. Jeepers, this is really tense for me. Do you hear all the reporters on Fox talking so fast? They are so nervous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're jerking off, and for what? This is Trumps fuck up.
Click to expand...



Nope.  W and O.


----------



## JGalt

Lipush said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran says they will attack inside the US and Hezbolla will attack Israel if the US responds.
> 
> They love their rhetoric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn.
Click to expand...


Iranians are a bunch of clowns. More people got trampled to death in the stampede at Soleimani's funeral today, than got killed from an all-out Iranian missile attack.


----------



## Weatherman2020

DOTR said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like war....I don't want war...I respect Iranians!
> 
> But I want the mullahs to go
> 
> that's basically it my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect the Iranians want them to go as well. There was a tweet from an Iranian yesterday saying that most people in Iran were quietly happy with the death of that murderous general but had to appear to be sad.
Click to expand...

Iranians are pro- West.


----------



## BWK

Weatherman2020 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> 
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kill. Kill. Kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Iran has murdered hundreds of Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you also think the CIA is not ab evil organization and does not go around and start wars in other countries as well i am sure.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how’d Trump get Iran to attack us?
Click to expand...

Axed the Iran deal and threatened to bomb the shit out of the ME and get the oil. Trump is mentally disturbed.


----------



## White 6

ColonelAngus said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Reporting no US Casualties at one of the air bases, but many Iraqi security forces at the air base hit hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be honest, board lefties...how many of you are mad that there are no American casualties.  You ‘know you wanted to scream that Trump had blood on his hands.
> 
> You are so mad, aren’t you?  So so so mad.
Click to expand...

You responding to me, lady?  I just posted what I heard when they we talking to a female reporter live in Iraq.  If you are looking for American casualties, fuck you.  You can look at every one of my posts and you will see I supported the targeting of the asshole general. If you don't like reports from the country where it is happening don't read or listen.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thanks to asshole trump  who STARTED it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you devoid of any common sense?
Click to expand...


you need to look in the mirror,I am not the one who keeps evading evidence,YOU as always are.


----------



## Kosh

BWK said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has not been verified, but...
> 
> 
> 400+ missiles fired thus far
> 70 U.S service member fatalities
> 10 injured
> INCIDENT STILL ONGOING
> 
> Escalating Tensions (@SteppingGlass) January 7, 2020
> 
> Another report says this...
> 
> Reports say Iran is firing dozens of missiles into Iraq, hitting U.S. forces at Al Asad Airbase. Early reports say 20 U.S. troops have died, amid 60+ missile strikes so far. If true, then we are at the precipice of another horrible war in the Middle East.
> 
> Mark Hughes (@markhughesfilms) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> Still 0 confirmed reports of injuries/fatalities in attack.
> 
> Doge (@IntelDoge) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> If this is true, it's all over for that little shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Early reports on these incidents are almost always wrong because reporters are all trying to be the first to get the scoop and write any rumor before they know the facts.
> 
> But you can bet your ass that if there are US fatalities, Trump is going to flatten Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a problem we created. Never forget that. Just like the Iraq war that we started over lies. We are the war mongers, not Iran. We had a good deal and we axed it on purpose just to start shit. This is why Trump axed the deal. To bomb the shit out of whoever and get their oil. And you retards took the bait.
Click to expand...


Yes thanks Obama for creating it!

But I see the history for you starts in 2016.

Keep supporting those terrorist!


----------



## Flash

*The attack is symbolic, not strategic.*


----------



## Weatherman2020

BWK said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> 
> 
> Kill. Kill. Kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Iran has murdered hundreds of Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you also think the CIA is not ab evil organization and does not go around and start wars in other countries as well i am sure.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how’d Trump get Iran to attack us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Axed the Iran deal and threatened to bomb the shit out of the ME and get the oil. Trump is mentally disturbed.
Click to expand...

Buy a new talking point. America produces more oil than we use.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

basquebromance said:


> YOU DONE MESSED UP! It’s this simple: you attack Americans, you will regret it. Iran doesn’t care about their people, they care about their radical agenda. Badddd move! ⁣ ⁣ ⁣



There is nothing good about war.  W and O have brought us to the precipice.


----------



## toobfreak

skye said:


> I don't like war....I don't want war...I respect Iranians!
> 
> But I want the mullahs to go
> 
> that's basically it my friends!


----------



## Flash

*Multiple sources confirming that inbound missile warnings were issued and troops were able to shelter in bunkers. No reports of casualties at this time but final report not yet available to those I spoke with. #Iraqi #Iran*

* Alex Plitsas (@alexplitsas) January 8, 2020*


----------



## 2aguy

So.....more flash, no bang......apparently these missiles didn't kill anyone?   As of 19 minutes ago....?

Iran now knows that if they kill Americans, Trump will kill them....simple equation even muslim terrorist and their democrat party friends should be able to understand....


----------



## Weatherman2020

Flash said:


> *The attack is symbolic, not strategic.*


That’s why the Ayatollah is going to have a symbol inserted into his nether region.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

JGalt said:


> Intense #USAF warplane activity over Deir Ez Zur #Syria (#IRGC Imam Ali brigades are stationed there, PMU as well)
> 
> — Aleph ?n ???? ????? \uD83D\uDD6F? ? (@no_itsmyturn) January 8, 2020


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

LA RAM FAN said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thanks to asshole trump  who STARTED it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you devoid of any common sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you need to look in the mirror,I am not the one who keeps evading evidence,YOU as always are.
Click to expand...


   Hmmmm....you claimed we attacked first.
I asked you in what way.....you never responded.
   Wonder why?


----------



## 2aguy

Flash said:


> *Multiple sources confirming that inbound missile warnings were issued and troops were able to shelter in bunkers. No reports of casualties at this time but final report not yet available to those I spoke with. #Iraqi #Iran*
> 
> * Alex Plitsas (@alexplitsas) January 8, 2020*




Iran does not want to kill Americans...this is them trying to save face....and impress the uninformed..........

They now know that if they kill Americans, Trump will kill them...including leadership....

Trump changed the equation again....


----------



## BWK

Kosh said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has not been verified, but...
> 
> 
> 400+ missiles fired thus far
> 70 U.S service member fatalities
> 10 injured
> INCIDENT STILL ONGOING
> 
> Escalating Tensions (@SteppingGlass) January 7, 2020
> 
> Another report says this...
> 
> Reports say Iran is firing dozens of missiles into Iraq, hitting U.S. forces at Al Asad Airbase. Early reports say 20 U.S. troops have died, amid 60+ missile strikes so far. If true, then we are at the precipice of another horrible war in the Middle East.
> 
> Mark Hughes (@markhughesfilms) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> Still 0 confirmed reports of injuries/fatalities in attack.
> 
> Doge (@IntelDoge) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> If this is true, it's all over for that little shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Early reports on these incidents are almost always wrong because reporters are all trying to be the first to get the scoop and write any rumor before they know the facts.
> 
> But you can bet your ass that if there are US fatalities, Trump is going to flatten Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a problem we created. Never forget that. Just like the Iraq war that we started over lies. We are the war mongers, not Iran. We had a good deal and we axed it on purpose just to start shit. This is why Trump axed the deal. To bomb the shit out of whoever and get their oil. And you retards took the bait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes thanks Obama for creating it!
> 
> But I see the history for you starts in 2016.
> 
> Keep supporting those terrorist!
Click to expand...

That's idiotic. Proof "Obama created it?"


----------



## Flash




----------



## XponentialChaos

Reports that Trump won't address the nation tonight.


----------



## Death Angel

skye said:


> I don't like war....I don't want war...I respect Iranians!
> 
> But I want the mullahs to go
> 
> that's basically it my friends!


We have Jimmy Carter to thank for Islamic rule in the ME. Democrats love establishing Islamic theocracies


----------



## The Original Tree

Ayatollah Assaholla 

Swing

&

A

Miss


----------



## White 6

Now fox reporting the iraqi casualties, but no American casualties at al-asad.


----------



## 2aguy

BWK said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> 
> 
> Kill. Kill. Kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Iran has murdered hundreds of Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you also think the CIA is not ab evil organization and does not go around and start wars in other countries as well i am sure.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how’d Trump get Iran to attack us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Axed the Iran deal and threatened to bomb the shit out of the ME and get the oil. Trump is mentally disturbed.
Click to expand...



Trump is the only one dealing with these asshats in an intelligent way...

You do not give terrorists 150 billion dollars in cash...

You do not allow the main terrorist commander to move around freely...you kill him....

Trump is showing Bush and obama how it is done...


----------



## The Original Tree

More like eating a pig’s asshole





Weatherman2020 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do call back those that were dishonorably discharged for drugs!
> 
> 
> 
> So, you've already been contacted then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know you are drug user and are dishonorable!
> 
> But you do love them terrorist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG, are you in the third grade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was it would still be 3 grades above you!
> 
> Go ahead defend them terrorists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he’s posting from Tehran while eating a ham sandwich.
Click to expand...


----------



## JGalt

XponentialChaos said:


> Reports that Trump won't address the nation tonight.



Trump is calculated. He's not going to make a statement until all the facts are in.


----------



## 2aguy

White 6 said:


> Now fox reporting the iraqi casualties, but no American casualties at al-asad.




They now know better than to hit Americans....drones can kill mullahs as easily as they kill generals....even in Iran...


----------



## DOTR

Circe said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say Iran has no chance if their Democrat allies in the House cant save them. Both the DNC and Iran will benefit from taking Trump down but then again they are both pretty ineffective in doing so to date.
> 
> Militarily Iran doesn't stand a chance. Only on the propaganda front which will now intensify. Iran couldn't beat Iraq in 11 years of bloody warfare and they threw everything they had into it. And Iraq lasted 18 hours against America.
> 
> Their *only* hope is the American media and House of Reps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Dems are our internal enemies, no question. Good and interesting equivalency you did there, about the timeline. I recalled the carry-on about how we won in 3 1/2 weeks,  but -- whatever.
> 
> The big, huge thing is not to occupy and try to be their newest, bestest fwiendies… we do that so badly. Just bomb them and "create a wilderness and call it peace." Tacitus.
Click to expand...


  You are 100% right and I blame the first Bush for that crazy idea of befriending enemies. It doesnt work. And its not our job. Our job is to make the world safe for America. Any friends can come along. Even any neutrals can come along if they want to behave. 

  But the enemies....leave them a desert. With no aid or rebuilding.

  But we have been infiltrated from within and that is what our enemies rely on. You quoted Tacitus (who was actually quoting Calgasus) but there is another lesson in that empire. Outside the Parthinians nobody could stand up to Rome so their enemies used to buy off factions of the Senate. Especially Egypt. At times the factions of Egypt would send separate ships full of gold to Rome and race each other to bribe Senators first.

  Iran cant stand up to us militarily even for a time measured in weeks. But they do have advocates working for them inside America.


----------



## basquebromance

"At this time I cannot confirm reports that France has surrendered"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ColonelAngus said:


> Obama just kicked the can down the road.  Now Trump is going to kick Iran’s ass.



Lets see,unlike most posters here,YOU get it that the CIA is an evil organization,i guess you must think they are ONLY evil cause they LIE to people?LOL

otherwise you would not be dense of the fact that trump is the latest puppet of long line stooges since Lyndon Jonson to be their willing puppet and give them the  war that they WANT him to give them,that he is doing their bidding same as bush and obama did in the middle east.

jesus christ most the sheep around here wont look at the facts.


----------



## The Original Tree

Obama Bombs paid for by Obama Bin Lying delivered by Russia, and launched by Iran at Americans.



2aguy said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kill. Kill. Kill.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Iran has murdered hundreds of Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you also think the CIA is not ab evil organization and does not go around and start wars in other countries as well i am sure.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how’d Trump get Iran to attack us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Axed the Iran deal and threatened to bomb the shit out of the ME and get the oil. Trump is mentally disturbed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the only one dealing with these asshats in an intelligent way...
> 
> You do not give terrorists 150 billion dollars in cash...
> 
> You do not allow the main terrorist commander to move around freely...you kill him....
> 
> Trump is showing Bush and obama how it is done...
Click to expand...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

basquebromance said:


> notice the restraint from iranians as they target the US Army, and not American civilians



   So when have we targeted civilians in the middle east?


----------



## Death Angel

Muhammed said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has not been verified, but...
> 
> 
> 400+ missiles fired thus far
> 70 U.S service member fatalities
> 10 injured
> INCIDENT STILL ONGOING
> 
> Escalating Tensions (@SteppingGlass) January 7, 2020
> 
> Another report says this...
> 
> Reports say Iran is firing dozens of missiles into Iraq, hitting U.S. forces at Al Asad Airbase. Early reports say 20 U.S. troops have died, amid 60+ missile strikes so far. If true, then we are at the precipice of another horrible war in the Middle East.
> 
> Mark Hughes (@markhughesfilms) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> Still 0 confirmed reports of injuries/fatalities in attack.
> 
> Doge (@IntelDoge) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> If this is true, it's all over for that little shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Early reports on these incidents are almost always wrong because reporters are all trying to be the first to get the scoop and write any rumor before they know the facts.
> 
> But you can bet your ass that if there are US fatalities, Trump is going to flatten Iran.
Click to expand...

He made that promise. Unlike Obama, he values every AMERICAN life


----------



## toobfreak

ColonelAngus said:


> Iran says they will attack inside the US and Hezbolla will attack Israel if the US responds.
> 
> They love their rhetoric!




THIS JUST IN:  Not one American killed in the Iranian attack.


----------



## DOTR

Weatherman2020 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like war....I don't want war...I respect Iranians!
> 
> But I want the mullahs to go
> 
> that's basically it my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect the Iranians want them to go as well. There was a tweet from an Iranian yesterday saying that most people in Iran were quietly happy with the death of that murderous general but had to appear to be sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iranians are pro- West.
Click to expand...


  The liberals in the media, and their puppets here, act like Iran isnt an authoritarian regime which holds its people by force.


----------



## BWK

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> 
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thanks to asshole trump  who STARTED it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you devoid of any common sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you need to look in the mirror,I am not the one who keeps evading evidence,YOU as always are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....you claimed we attacked first.
> I asked you in what way.....you never responded.
> Wonder why?
Click to expand...

We attacked their general. Soleimani was not part of some state sponsored terrorist group. He was an Iranian National Guard in the service of his country.


----------



## Scamp

FAA just out with three NOTAMs banning US operations (US air carriers, US-registered aircraft, licensed airmen) over Iran, Iraq, the Persian Gulf and the Gulf of Oman


----------



## Death Angel

basquebromance said:


> brothers and sisters: the job of POTUS is to keep americans safe. killing Salami has not kept america safe. thus, the Senate must impeach Trump!


There are 2 of you posting under your account today.


----------



## basquebromance

Trump wagged the dog. Now the dog is wagging Trump.


----------



## TNHarley

Pack up and leave. Dont retaliate


----------



## Kosh

BWK said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has not been verified, but...
> 
> 
> 400+ missiles fired thus far
> 70 U.S service member fatalities
> 10 injured
> INCIDENT STILL ONGOING
> 
> Escalating Tensions (@SteppingGlass) January 7, 2020
> 
> Another report says this...
> 
> Reports say Iran is firing dozens of missiles into Iraq, hitting U.S. forces at Al Asad Airbase. Early reports say 20 U.S. troops have died, amid 60+ missile strikes so far. If true, then we are at the precipice of another horrible war in the Middle East.
> 
> Mark Hughes (@markhughesfilms) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> Still 0 confirmed reports of injuries/fatalities in attack.
> 
> Doge (@IntelDoge) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> If this is true, it's all over for that little shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Early reports on these incidents are almost always wrong because reporters are all trying to be the first to get the scoop and write any rumor before they know the facts.
> 
> But you can bet your ass that if there are US fatalities, Trump is going to flatten Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a problem we created. Never forget that. Just like the Iraq war that we started over lies. We are the war mongers, not Iran. We had a good deal and we axed it on purpose just to start shit. This is why Trump axed the deal. To bomb the shit out of whoever and get their oil. And you retards took the bait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes thanks Obama for creating it!
> 
> But I see the history for you starts in 2016.
> 
> Keep supporting those terrorist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's idiotic. Proof "Obama created it?"
Click to expand...


The Iran nuclear deal!

So keep supporting those terrorists!


----------



## BWK

DOTR said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like war....I don't want war...I respect Iranians!
> 
> But I want the mullahs to go
> 
> that's basically it my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect the Iranians want them to go as well. There was a tweet from an Iranian yesterday saying that most people in Iran were quietly happy with the death of that murderous general but had to appear to be sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iranians are pro- West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liberals in the media, and their puppets here, act like Iran isnt an authoritarian regime which holds its people by force.
Click to expand...

WTF is it to you? It's none of our damn business. We keep children in cages where we are. So who the f are you to talk about "holding people by force?"


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BWK said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thanks to asshole trump  who STARTED it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you devoid of any common sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you need to look in the mirror,I am not the one who keeps evading evidence,YOU as always are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....you claimed we attacked first.
> I asked you in what way.....you never responded.
> Wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We attacked their general. Soleimani was not part of some state sponsored terrorist group. He was an Iranian National Guard in the service of his country.
Click to expand...


  And nothing happened before that?
Dude you need to let up on the weed,your short term memory is wack!!!


----------



## buttercup

LA RAM FAN said:


> god  we got some fucking idiots here dont we?



Yes. Yes, we do.  They are just blind, I've come to that conclusion.


----------



## Weatherman2020

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thanks to asshole trump  who STARTED it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you devoid of any common sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you need to look in the mirror,I am not the one who keeps evading evidence,YOU as always are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....you claimed we attacked first.
> I asked you in what way.....you never responded.
> Wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We attacked their general. Soleimani was not part of some state sponsored terrorist group. He was an Iranian National Guard in the service of his country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And nothing happened before that?
> Dude you need to let up on the weed,your short term memory is wack!!!
Click to expand...

She’s an Iranian troll.


----------



## BWK

Kosh said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has not been verified, but...
> 
> 
> 400+ missiles fired thus far
> 70 U.S service member fatalities
> 10 injured
> INCIDENT STILL ONGOING
> 
> Escalating Tensions (@SteppingGlass) January 7, 2020
> 
> Another report says this...
> 
> Reports say Iran is firing dozens of missiles into Iraq, hitting U.S. forces at Al Asad Airbase. Early reports say 20 U.S. troops have died, amid 60+ missile strikes so far. If true, then we are at the precipice of another horrible war in the Middle East.
> 
> Mark Hughes (@markhughesfilms) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> Still 0 confirmed reports of injuries/fatalities in attack.
> 
> Doge (@IntelDoge) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> If this is true, it's all over for that little shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Early reports on these incidents are almost always wrong because reporters are all trying to be the first to get the scoop and write any rumor before they know the facts.
> 
> But you can bet your ass that if there are US fatalities, Trump is going to flatten Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a problem we created. Never forget that. Just like the Iraq war that we started over lies. We are the war mongers, not Iran. We had a good deal and we axed it on purpose just to start shit. This is why Trump axed the deal. To bomb the shit out of whoever and get their oil. And you retards took the bait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes thanks Obama for creating it!
> 
> But I see the history for you starts in 2016.
> 
> Keep supporting those terrorist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's idiotic. Proof "Obama created it?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Iran nuclear deal!
> 
> So keep supporting those terrorists!
Click to expand...

I was wrong. You are in the second grade. Scram!


----------



## Kosh

BWK said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thanks to asshole trump  who STARTED it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you devoid of any common sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you need to look in the mirror,I am not the one who keeps evading evidence,YOU as always are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....you claimed we attacked first.
> I asked you in what way.....you never responded.
> Wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We attacked their general. Soleimani was not part of some state sponsored terrorist group. He was an Iranian National Guard in the service of his country.
Click to expand...


And you see why the far left does not understand anything beyond their religious dogma!


----------



## Death Angel

BWK said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thanks to asshole trump  who STARTED it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you devoid of any common sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you need to look in the mirror,I am not the one who keeps evading evidence,YOU as always are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....you claimed we attacked first.
> I asked you in what way.....you never responded.
> Wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We attacked their general. Soleimani was not part of some state sponsored terrorist group. He was an Iranian National Guard in the service of his country.
Click to expand...

World should be thankful U.S. killed monster Iranian general


----------



## Golfing Gator

Weatherman2020 said:


> Trump will be addressing America tonight.



Or not.


----------



## Kosh

BWK said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early reports on these incidents are almost always wrong because reporters are all trying to be the first to get the scoop and write any rumor before they know the facts.
> 
> But you can bet your ass that if there are US fatalities, Trump is going to flatten Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> For a problem we created. Never forget that. Just like the Iraq war that we started over lies. We are the war mongers, not Iran. We had a good deal and we axed it on purpose just to start shit. This is why Trump axed the deal. To bomb the shit out of whoever and get their oil. And you retards took the bait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes thanks Obama for creating it!
> 
> But I see the history for you starts in 2016.
> 
> Keep supporting those terrorist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's idiotic. Proof "Obama created it?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Iran nuclear deal!
> 
> So keep supporting those terrorists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wrong. You are in the second grade. Scram!
Click to expand...


This from a two year old!

Keep supporting those terrorists!


----------



## BWK

toobfreak said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran says they will attack inside the US and Hezbolla will attack Israel if the US responds.
> 
> They love their rhetoric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:  Not one American killed in the Iranian attack.
Click to expand...

Good if true. At least one Trump Toad had the decency to bring it up.


----------



## Golfing Gator

JGalt said:


> SITREP: 8:15 P.M. ET
> - Iran fires at least 13 ballistic missiles
> - Iraq's Al Asad Airbase hit
> - Reports of Iraqi casualties, unknown if there are any U.S. casualties
> - 2 missiles fell in Erbil; no damage or injuries
> - Trump may address the nation
> - No U.S. response so far
> 
> BNO News (@BNONews) January 8, 2020



Trump addressed the nation?


----------



## DOTR

basquebromance said:


> "At this time I cannot confirm reports that France has surrendered"




Iran is one of about three countries France hasn't surrendered to yet. Or have they?


----------



## Death Angel

Kosh said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thanks to asshole trump  who STARTED it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you devoid of any common sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you need to look in the mirror,I am not the one who keeps evading evidence,YOU as always are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....you claimed we attacked first.
> I asked you in what way.....you never responded.
> Wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We attacked their general. Soleimani was not part of some state sponsored terrorist group. He was an Iranian National Guard in the service of his country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you see why the far left does not understand anything beyond their religious dogma!
Click to expand...

Democrats think the Iranian THEOCRACY is the equivalent of our Republic


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Vastator said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> reports are breaking ! rocket attacks against US facilities !
> 
> 
> 
> time to MOAB THEIR NUKE SITES ! and wipe out their refineries !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's not be too hasty. We dont even have a damage report. Every dam, bridge, and power production facility will do until we learn more...
Click to expand...


   Nah...we dont want to make the Iranian people suffer,they for the most part hate their government.
   Take out military installations.


----------



## K9Buck

Don't know if it's been mentioned earlier in this rapidly growing thread, but please note that the Iranians waited until prime time in the U.S. to launch this "attack" in order to gain maximum hype and exposure.  

The White House statement that Trump will NOT be addressing the nation means the Iranians didn't do anything to U.S. troops or facilities.  In other words, it's a nothing-burger.  Good night.


----------



## Natural Citizen

2aguy said:


> So.....more flash, no bang......apparently these missiles didn't kill anyone?   As of 19 minutes ago....?



What Iran now knows is that our missile defense systems aren't ready for tens of missiles. Much less hundreds.


----------



## bodecea

Death Angel said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our ships will shoot first I'd Guess..............Back when I was in they could fire 100 in less than 5 minutes ......track all 100 and hit the targets..............and that was our old stuff...............
> 
> I'd HIT the missile sites at the Staits of Hormuz first................used to be Silk worms there.....don't know what they have now...............They will try to block the Straits.
> 
> 
> 
> You people are mentally sick. This is a manufactured crisis for oil, and this dick head Trump wants to cash in at the expense of needless loss of life. And you could give two shits about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you not know we are the largest exporter of oil?
> 
> Was killing Salami a "needless loss of life"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im talking about us you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your president can handle this without loss of american life. He isnt interested in fighting them on their terms
Click to expand...

Like Former President Bill Clinton managed?


----------



## Kosh

Death Angel said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you devoid of any common sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need to look in the mirror,I am not the one who keeps evading evidence,YOU as always are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....you claimed we attacked first.
> I asked you in what way.....you never responded.
> Wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We attacked their general. Soleimani was not part of some state sponsored terrorist group. He was an Iranian National Guard in the service of his country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you see why the far left does not understand anything beyond their religious dogma!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats think the Iranian THEOCRACY is the equivalent of our Republic
Click to expand...


Yes I know the far left share the same Theocracy!


----------



## Flash

Death Angel said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like war....I don't want war...I respect Iranians!
> 
> But I want the mullahs to go
> 
> that's basically it my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> We have Jimmy Carter to thank for Islamic rule in the ME. Democrats love establishing Islamic theocracies
Click to expand...



...and we have Obama to blamed for giving them a big infusion of cash to use for terrorism.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Golfing Gator said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will be addressing America tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or not.
Click to expand...

That’s what I get for quoting CNN.


----------



## BWK

Weatherman2020 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kill. Kill. Kill.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Iran has murdered hundreds of Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you also think the CIA is not ab evil organization and does not go around and start wars in other countries as well i am sure.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how’d Trump get Iran to attack us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Axed the Iran deal and threatened to bomb the shit out of the ME and get the oil. Trump is mentally disturbed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buy a new talking point. America produces more oil than we use.
Click to expand...

It ain't for us you DA.


----------



## Kosh

bodecea said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our ships will shoot first I'd Guess..............Back when I was in they could fire 100 in less than 5 minutes ......track all 100 and hit the targets..............and that was our old stuff...............
> 
> I'd HIT the missile sites at the Staits of Hormuz first................used to be Silk worms there.....don't know what they have now...............They will try to block the Straits.
> 
> 
> 
> You people are mentally sick. This is a manufactured crisis for oil, and this dick head Trump wants to cash in at the expense of needless loss of life. And you could give two shits about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you not know we are the largest exporter of oil?
> 
> Was killing Salami a "needless loss of life"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im talking about us you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your president can handle this without loss of american life. He isnt interested in fighting them on their terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Former President Bill Clinton managed?
Click to expand...


Still supporting those terrorists?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Weatherman2020 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> 
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kill. Kill. Kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Iran has murdered hundreds of Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you also think the CIA is not ab evil organization and does not go around and start wars in other countries as well i am sure.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how’d Trump get Iran to attack us?
Click to expand...


wow you are way dumber than I thought, do you have have alzheimers diseace or something? have you already forgotten he PROVOKED them by MURDERING a general in violation of the UN? obviously so.LOL


----------



## task0778

toobfreak said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran says they will attack inside the US and Hezbolla will attack Israel if the US responds.
> 
> They love their rhetoric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:  Not one American killed in the Iranian attack.
Click to expand...


Great news, if true.  No offense, but who says so?

I still think the US will respond though, going after military targets in Iran.  Usually you go after the SAM sites first, then the Air Defenses, then the Command/Control, then their air bases and aircraft.  Once they are defenseless from the air, they are FUCKED.  We don't have to send in troops unless they foolishly employ nukes and other WMDs.  Then it's a regime change war.


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump must unleash holy hell against Iran, folks
> 
> 
> 
> Not Trump, God.
> 
> Ezekiel 38 BSB
Click to expand...


they are on in the same to you folks


----------



## basquebromance

"FOX News has learned there are “no U.S. casualties” from Iran’s missile strike targeting American forces in Iraq, a U.S. military official in Baghdad tells Fox News. The U.S. military’s damage assessment continues, the official added."

y'all need to chill, folks!


----------



## DOTR

BWK said:


> WTF is it to you? It's none of our damn business. We keep children in cages where we are. So who the f are you to talk about "holding people by force?"



  That means that people are wishing to escape the tyranny of Iran..not sneak in by the millions like the US.


----------



## BWK

Flash said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like war....I don't want war...I respect Iranians!
> 
> But I want the mullahs to go
> 
> that's basically it my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> We have Jimmy Carter to thank for Islamic rule in the ME. Democrats love establishing Islamic theocracies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and we have Obama to blamed for giving them a big infusion of cash to use for terrorism.
Click to expand...

That's a lie that has never been proven. You are a liar. The money was not ours. Try another bs line. That one has lost its expiration.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kosh said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are mentally sick. This is a manufactured crisis for oil, and this dick head Trump wants to cash in at the expense of needless loss of life. And you could give two shits about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not know we are the largest exporter of oil?
> 
> Was killing Salami a "needless loss of life"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im talking about us you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your president can handle this without loss of american life. He isnt interested in fighting them on their terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Former President Bill Clinton managed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still supporting those terrorists?
Click to expand...


MOST ON THIS THREAD HERE. are supporting the terrorist organization the CIA\ obviously.


----------



## Jitss617

BWK said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like war....I don't want war...I respect Iranians!
> 
> But I want the mullahs to go
> 
> that's basically it my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect the Iranians want them to go as well. There was a tweet from an Iranian yesterday saying that most people in Iran were quietly happy with the death of that murderous general but had to appear to be sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iranians are pro- West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liberals in the media, and their puppets here, act like Iran isnt an authoritarian regime which holds its people by force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF is it to you? It's none of our damn business. We keep children in cages where we are. So who the f are you to talk about "holding people by force?"
Click to expand...

You democrats have thousands of black kids in cages for gun possession.. you sick fuck


----------



## Kosh

BWK said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like war....I don't want war...I respect Iranians!
> 
> But I want the mullahs to go
> 
> that's basically it my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> We have Jimmy Carter to thank for Islamic rule in the ME. Democrats love establishing Islamic theocracies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and we have Obama to blamed for giving them a big infusion of cash to use for terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lie that has never been proven. You are a liar. The money was not ours. Try another bs line. That one has lost its expiration.
Click to expand...


Yes Obama gave them money and yes they used it for terrorism, which you support!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

White 6 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298968
> 
> Trump Launches B52s From Diego Garcia, May Strike Iran – Watch Live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arc Light 2020.  Somebody may have a very bad day.
Click to expand...


  Thats a bit outdated but I sure would love to see it!!!


----------



## Golfing Gator

Weatherman2020 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will be addressing America tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what I get for quoting CNN.
Click to expand...


Yep....though if it will make you feel any better Hannity said the same thing when I was driving home from the vet, seems that was the rumor for a while


----------



## basquebromance

Pelosi's true colors shown. And they ain't red white and blue


----------



## mikegriffith1

basquebromance said:


> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear



Maybe you should move to Iran. Hey?


----------



## Weatherman2020

LA RAM FAN said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> 
> 
> Kill. Kill. Kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Iran has murdered hundreds of Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you also think the CIA is not ab evil organization and does not go around and start wars in other countries as well i am sure.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how’d Trump get Iran to attack us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow you are way dumber than I thought, do you have have alzheimers diseace or soemthing? have you already forgotten he PROVOKED them by MURDERING a general in violation of the UN? obviously so.LOL
Click to expand...

The thousands of dead on 9-11 and the thousands of our dead in the ME disagree about Iran.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So when have we targeted civilians in the middle east?


Well, if you are Iranian, you point to us shooting down their civilian airliner.


----------



## basquebromance

mikegriffith1 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should move to Iran. Hey?
Click to expand...

i always thought i should rule a Middle Eastern country, like General Aladeen in The Dictator


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

gipper said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump pushing the button on the Iran missile launchers?
> 
> 
> 
> Good God have you paid attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
Click to expand...


   I've asked you several times and you've failed to answer.
Why would Iran bomb US interests for killing Iraqis?


----------



## BWK

DOTR said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is it to you? It's none of our damn business. We keep children in cages where we are. So who the f are you to talk about "holding people by force?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means that people are wishing to escape the tyranny of Iran..not sneak in by the millions like the US.
> 
> View attachment 299019
Click to expand...

WTF is it to you? We have kids in cages back at home, and you want to pretend to care about Iran's people? You can tell that to another fellow Trump Toad, but you can't tell me that.


----------



## toobfreak

task0778 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran says they will attack inside the US and Hezbolla will attack Israel if the US responds.
> 
> They love their rhetoric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:  Not one American killed in the Iranian attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great news, if true.  No offense, but who says so?
> 
> I still think the US will respond though, going after military targets in Iran.  Usually you go after the SAM sites first, then the Air Defenses, then the Command/Control, then their air bases and aircraft.  Once they are defenseless from the air, they are FUCKED.  We don't have to send in troops unless they foolishly employ nukes and other WMDs.  Then it's a regime change war.
Click to expand...


Military command in Iraq just reported it in and Fox picked it up off the wire.  The USA will definitely respond.  The beauty of it all is that the Dems greatest fear has happened:  This effectively renders moot their efforts to impeach Trump and will even cut into the Dems Iowa Caucus.  Trump has stolen the show.


----------



## White 6

HereWeGoAgain said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298968
> 
> Trump Launches B52s From Diego Garcia, May Strike Iran – Watch Live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arc Light 2020.  Somebody may have a very bad day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats a bit outdated but I sure would love to see it!!!
Click to expand...

Sure as heck wouldn't want see it from the receiving end.


----------



## basquebromance

"Of all the Presidents of the last 100 years we could have at the helm right now, we have Trump. Think about that." - Marvelous Michael Avenatti


----------



## Kosh

BWK said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is it to you? It's none of our damn business. We keep children in cages where we are. So who the f are you to talk about "holding people by force?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means that people are wishing to escape the tyranny of Iran..not sneak in by the millions like the US.
> 
> View attachment 299019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF is it to you? We have kids in cages back at home, and you want to pretend to care about Iran's people? You can tell that to another fellow Trump Toad, but you can't tell me that.
Click to expand...


Yes thanks to Obama keep kids in cages!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats cause they are RETALIATING for what asshole trump did who threw the first punch starting a war,something out corrupt government has been doing for DECADES now. He was hoping that they would just stand there and let him be a bully and keep hitting punching them but they are doing what he did not expect,fighting back.
Click to expand...


wow we got some stuod fuck trolls who are so sick they think thats funny about our government doing this staritng a war,go work for the CIA you asshoel traiter trolls.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when have we targeted civilians in the middle east?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you are Iranian, you point to us shooting down their civilian airliner.
Click to expand...


  Dont remember the particulars of the incident but weren't they flying in a no fly zone when it happened?
  To lazy to look it up.


----------



## task0778

HereWeGoAgain said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good God have you paid attention?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked you several times and you've failed to answer.
> Why would Iran bomb US interests for killing Iraqis?
Click to expand...


I want to see the link that says US forces massacred 25 Iragi militia.  I think that is total, 100% BULLSHIT!  Iran is attacking us cuz we killed their general.


----------



## buttercup

Weatherman2020 said:


> The thousands of dead on 9-11 and the thousands of our dead in the ME disagree about Iran.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dont remember the particulars of the incident but weren't they flying in a no fly zone when it happened?


Nope. Iranian airspace.


----------



## 2aguy

LA RAM FAN said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> 
> 
> Kill. Kill. Kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Iran has murdered hundreds of Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you also think the CIA is not ab evil organization and does not go around and start wars in other countries as well i am sure.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how’d Trump get Iran to attack us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow you are way dumber than I thought, do you have have alzheimers diseace or soemthing? have you already forgotten he PROVOKED them by MURDERING a general in violation of the UN? obviously so.LOL
Click to expand...



It wasn't a violation you Iran sympathizing asshat.....he was a listed terrorist responsible for killing 
U.S. citizens......


----------



## toobfreak

HereWeGoAgain said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good God have you paid attention?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked you several times and you've failed to answer.
> Why would Iran bomb US interests for killing Iraqis?
Click to expand...


Just yesterday the idiot was claiming Iran was no threat to us at all.  Now the Tards are claiming we've poked a hornets nest.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

White 6 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298968
> 
> Trump Launches B52s From Diego Garcia, May Strike Iran – Watch Live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arc Light 2020.  Somebody may have a very bad day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats a bit outdated but I sure would love to see it!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure as heck wouldn't want see it from the receiving end.
Click to expand...


   Your viewing time would be short....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BWK said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like war....I don't want war...I respect Iranians!
> 
> But I want the mullahs to go
> 
> that's basically it my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> We have Jimmy Carter to thank for Islamic rule in the ME. Democrats love establishing Islamic theocracies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and we have Obama to blamed for giving them a big infusion of cash to use for terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lie that has never been proven. You are a liar. The money was not ours. Try another bs line. That one has lost its expiration.
Click to expand...


yeah he is a fucking liar and troll always trolling saying the democrats are evil and the repubs can do no wrong. FUCKING idiot and liar.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

task0778 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked you several times and you've failed to answer.
> Why would Iran bomb US interests for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to see the link that says US forces massacred 25 Iragi militia.  I think that is total, 100% BULLSHIT!  Iran is attacking us cuz we killed their general.
Click to expand...


  Yeah...but I like badgering the dumbshit to see if he responds with something I can ridicule.


----------



## gipper

toobfreak said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran says they will attack inside the US and Hezbolla will attack Israel if the US responds.
> 
> They love their rhetoric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:  Not one American killed in the Iranian attack.
Click to expand...

But Trump will nuke Iran anyway for general purposes, and you will dutifully support him.


----------



## White 6

task0778 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked you several times and you've failed to answer.
> Why would Iran bomb US interests for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to see the link that says US forces massacred 25 Iragi militia.  I think that is total, 100% BULLSHIT!  Iran is attacking us cuz we killed their general.
Click to expand...

Iran-backed Iraqi militia vows revenge to US strikes

The big difference left out is it was Iraqi militia backed by Iran


----------



## Gracie

So..I heard on the news that Iran is saying we better not retaliate with their bombings in Iraq bases because we killed their general. So...they think killing our soldiers..more than one if the reports of 70 dead...is payment for their ONE lowlife scumbag that killed his own people and planned attacks on us as well? Fuck that. They want to play bomb games? Ok.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Gracie said:


> So..I heard on the news that Iran is saying we better not retaliate with their bombings in Iraq bases because we killed their general. So...they think killing our soldiers..more than one if the reports of 70 dead...is payment for their ONE lowlife scumbag that killed his own people and planned attacks on us as well? Fuck that. They want to play bomb games? Ok.


That can't be right. Trump said killing the general would prevent attacks. You must have bad info.


----------



## beagle9

LA RAM FAN said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> 
> 
> Kill. Kill. Kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Iran has murdered hundreds of Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you also think the CIA is not ab evil organization and does not go around and start wars in other countries as well i am sure.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how’d Trump get Iran to attack us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow you are way dumber than I thought, do you have have alzheimers diseace or something? have you already forgotten he PROVOKED them by MURDERING a general in violation of the UN? obviously so.LOL
Click to expand...

Did you forget the American deaths this general masterminded ? Hey, if he thought that he was safe coming into Iraq where American blood sweat and tears were shed, then he was the idiot for such a move. If any terrorist thinks that they can walk around in Iraq like they are taking some kind of walk through the tulip's, then they are highly mistaken. When we leave Iraq, then they might get away with it, but only when we leave. Until then they best stay in their country where they are protected.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

gipper said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Trump get Iran to attack our Embassy in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> In which no one was killed or hurt, but you Trumpettes want lots of dead Iranian women and children as pay back.
> 
> You dumb fucks don’t even know of the 25 Iraqis the US murdered prior to the embassy riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all dumb fucks, Gripper!  Everyone is a brainwashed Trumpian except YOU.  God bless you for pointing out what great, noble, innocent people Iran are, and what total assfucks the evil USA is!  When can we expect you to fly over, join the Royal Guard and start fighting against us?  You KNOW you wanna do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember, Dumb Don is your God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember Beirut Embassy bombings, Kobe Towers, Marine Barracks Lebannon, Advanced IED's and EFPs .....just to name a few..........
> 
> They think he was bluffing ..........He Wasn't..........THEY JUST FUCKED UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah let’s nuke Tehran and mass murder millions. Yippee!!!
Click to expand...


  Hyperbole much?


----------



## bodecea

Kosh said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point, someone has to clean the latrine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latrine?      1.  It's called a "head", and 2.  Officers don't....you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you miss your terrorist hero!
Click to expand...

Methinks you protest too much, Omar.


----------



## bodecea

The Original Tree said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stock futures plummet after news of Iran strike at Iraqi base
> 
> 
> 
> My 401 k Is up 20% despite Obama Bombs Being launched by Iran
Click to expand...

Investing in the military/industrial complex, Comrade.


----------



## bodecea

Grampa Murked U said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Air Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Iran is begging for an ass kicking!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U.S. Air Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to old.
> Why dont you get your fat ass down to the enlistment office?
> I'm sure our aircraft carriers wouldnt mind an extra ship anchor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.   How about this for you?   U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't get recalled.  No more than I will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is just bragging. Hiding behind her service to berate others
Click to expand...

U.S. Air Force  Have at it.


----------



## DOTR

BWK said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is it to you? It's none of our damn business. We keep children in cages where we are. So who the f are you to talk about "holding people by force?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means that people are wishing to escape the tyranny of Iran..not sneak in by the millions like the US.
> 
> View attachment 299019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF is it to you? We have kids in cages back at home, and you want to pretend to care about Iran's people? You can tell that to another fellow Trump Toad, but you can't tell me that.
Click to expand...


  I dont care about Iran's people. So I dont know who it is you think told you that. I care about Americans. 

I was pointing out that the Iranian people are probably rooting for Trump...while Democrats root for their oppressors.

  History repeats itself. In the 1980's the Democrats sent a a young girl named Samantha Smith over to the USSR to apologize for Ronald Reagan.  The media lionized her (even named her a "goodwill ambassador") and  and the Russians built a statue in her honor after she visited and enjoyed a stroll around the prison.

  Years later, when communism fell, the citizens melted her statue down for the metal. LINK


----------



## fncceo

gipper said:


> in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia



Massacre, culling the herd ...

To-MAY-toh, To-MAH-toh.


----------



## bodecea

Kosh said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Air Force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Air Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to old.
> Why dont you get your fat ass down to the enlistment office?
> I'm sure our aircraft carriers wouldnt mind an extra ship anchor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.   How about this for you?   U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't get recalled.  No more than I will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe...maybe not, but I will go if called.  I don't hide like CRC trumpanzee cowards do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor little drug user that was dishonorable discharged!
Click to expand...

What drugs were you caught with, Omar?  Hashish?  Opium?


----------



## DOTR

Kosh said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is it to you? It's none of our damn business. We keep children in cages where we are. So who the f are you to talk about "holding people by force?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means that people are wishing to escape the tyranny of Iran..not sneak in by the millions like the US.
> 
> View attachment 299019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF is it to you? We have kids in cages back at home, and you want to pretend to care about Iran's people? You can tell that to another fellow Trump Toad, but you can't tell me that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes thanks to Obama keep kids in cages!
Click to expand...


We dont keep kids in cages.


----------



## White 6

Looks like it is shutting down for the night.  The president will not speak tonight.  no casualties at the international air port where 2 missile hit (1 did not explode the other hit nothing important.  and Al Asad air base took several hit.  No US casualties.  Some Iraqi casualties.


----------



## Kosh

bodecea said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point, someone has to clean the latrine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latrine?      1.  It's called a "head", and 2.  Officers don't....you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you miss your terrorist hero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Methinks you protest too much, Omar.
Click to expand...


Yes you do miss your terrorsists!


----------



## bodecea

Kosh said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.   But I wonder if you are going to join up to help fight....here: U.S. Air Force or U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?  or United States Marines Corps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You upset that you could not attend the funeral in Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...but I know projection when I see it.  Maybe this for you?   U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are upset that you missed the funeral or your hero terrorist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...but more projection on your part, I see.   We know CRCs are just the other side of the coin from fundie muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know you you will go and support your terrorist hereos!
Click to expand...

Oh Omar, when you learn English in one of those muslim schools, they don't really help you with correct spelling much, do they?


----------



## bodecea

basquebromance said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a really fucking big protest.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what every girl you ever dated and left you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> girl? lol
Click to expand...

You know CRC trumpanzees...they like them young like the Orange Chosen One and his BFF Jeffrey Epstein.


----------



## Kosh

bodecea said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to old.
> Why dont you get your fat ass down to the enlistment office?
> I'm sure our aircraft carriers wouldnt mind an extra ship anchor.
> 
> 
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.   How about this for you?   U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't get recalled.  No more than I will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe...maybe not, but I will go if called.  I don't hide like CRC trumpanzee cowards do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor little drug user that was dishonorable discharged!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What drugs were you caught with, Omar?  Hashish?  Opium?
Click to expand...


I see you finally admit to your drug use and you being dishonorable discharged!


----------



## BWK

gipper said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran says they will attack inside the US and Hezbolla will attack Israel if the US responds.
> 
> They love their rhetoric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:  Not one American killed in the Iranian attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Trump will nuke Iran anyway for general purposes, and you will dutifully support him.
Click to expand...

Exactly! They are brainless children parading around as adults, cheer leading about bombing the shit out of people over something Trump started. They are borderline retarded and totally evil. 

They try and pretend they are somehow morally better. They are not. Not even close.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Let's take out thier oldest most sacred mosque ...why not got fuckers have zero respect for other cultures they blow up 1000 year old buddhas without even flinching...

And I dont know why we cant just take out the whole friggin "leadership " while they're in session standing around chanting death to America ......just like some " democrats "



Then ya let the Iranian people sort the rest out amongst themselves .
They were just rioting in the streets ...and they got slaughtered for it ...yet again  ....all it would take is one general with loyal troops for the people to get behind  to start slitting islamomanic throats ...

In a deplorable Yankee world I would try to flip iran without shedding one drop of american blood .Then down the road you could obliterate the trailer trash of the desert Saudis


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JGalt said:


> Iranian Air Force has been deployed.
> 
> Ali Arouzi (@aliarouzi) January 8, 2020


----------



## fncceo

bodecea said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> You upset that you could not attend the funeral in Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...but I know projection when I see it.  Maybe this for you?   U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are upset that you missed the funeral or your hero terrorist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...but more projection on your part, I see.   We know CRCs are just the other side of the coin from fundie muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know you you will go and support your terrorist hereos!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Omar, when you learn English in one of those muslim schools, they don't really help you with correct spelling much, do they?
Click to expand...


Why would you denigrate Islamic education?


----------



## bodecea

Weatherman2020 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are mentally sick. This is a manufactured crisis for oil, and this dick head Trump wants to cash in at the expense of needless loss of life. And you could give two shits about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not know we are the largest exporter of oil?
> 
> Was killing Salami a "needless loss of life"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im talking about us you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your president can handle this without loss of american life. He isnt interested in fighting them on their terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? He already fucked up a great deal with Iran that was working, he got impeached, said he would bomb the shit out of them and get their oil, so here we are. And "Trump can handle this?" Are you out of your damn mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shitforbrains.
> 
> Iran is violating the deal
Click to expand...

Nope.  the deal is dead.   Can't violate something we pulled out of.


----------



## basquebromance

Trump just refused to brief the nation tonight on Iran, because he's a coward who needs to be removed from office


----------



## Kosh

bodecea said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> You upset that you could not attend the funeral in Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...but I know projection when I see it.  Maybe this for you?   U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are upset that you missed the funeral or your hero terrorist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...but more projection on your part, I see.   We know CRCs are just the other side of the coin from fundie muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know you you will go and support your terrorist hereos!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Omar, when you learn English in one of those muslim schools, they don't really help you with correct spelling much, do they?
Click to expand...


See how the far left has nothing left!

I am sorry you miss being in Iran and supporting your terrorist friends!


----------



## The Original Tree

Obama Bombs.  Say it.

It happened.



BWK said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like war....I don't want war...I respect Iranians!
> 
> But I want the mullahs to go
> 
> that's basically it my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> We have Jimmy Carter to thank for Islamic rule in the ME. Democrats love establishing Islamic theocracies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and we have Obama to blamed for giving them a big infusion of cash to use for terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lie that has never been proven. You are a liar. The money was not ours. Try another bs line. That one has lost its expiration.
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

fncceo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...but I know projection when I see it.  Maybe this for you?   U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are upset that you missed the funeral or your hero terrorist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...but more projection on your part, I see.   We know CRCs are just the other side of the coin from fundie muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know you you will go and support your terrorist hereos!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Omar, when you learn English in one of those muslim schools, they don't really help you with correct spelling much, do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you denigrate Islamic education?
Click to expand...

Every day I would....gladly.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Twitter leftards gotta be lit up


----------



## bodecea

Kosh said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...but I know projection when I see it.  Maybe this for you?   U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are upset that you missed the funeral or your hero terrorist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...but more projection on your part, I see.   We know CRCs are just the other side of the coin from fundie muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know you you will go and support your terrorist hereos!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Omar, when you learn English in one of those muslim schools, they don't really help you with correct spelling much, do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See how the far left has nothing left!
> 
> I am sorry you miss being in Iran and supporting your terrorist friends!
Click to expand...

Poor Omar....stuck in a rut now.   When will you be asked to strap on that special vest?


----------



## Kosh

bodecea said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are upset that you missed the funeral or your hero terrorist!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...but more projection on your part, I see.   We know CRCs are just the other side of the coin from fundie muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know you you will go and support your terrorist hereos!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Omar, when you learn English in one of those muslim schools, they don't really help you with correct spelling much, do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you denigrate Islamic education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every day I would....gladly.
Click to expand...


Yes we know that the far left share the same theocracy as Iran, it is why you support the terrorists!


----------



## Death Angel

basquebromance said:


> Trump just refused to brief the nation tonight on Iran, because he's a coward who needs to be removed from office


You two are passing the keyboard back and forth tonight, aren't you. And drinking too.


----------



## The Original Tree

*And you are a sinner that will be removed to Hell.

Are you going to help Iran interfere in our elections like they promise?

And why did Ollie Assburn’s 30 Obama Bomb Missiles bought with Obama Bucks from Iran not kill a Single America?

Doesn’t Iran’s fake god Ollie Assburn love The Ayatollah Assaholla?



basquebromance said:



			Trump just refused to brief the nation tonight on Iran, because he's a coward who needs to be removed from office
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thanks to asshole trump  who STARTED it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> two morons who can only laugh off truth of this post i see.
Click to expand...



   Nah...we're just laughing at you.


----------



## Kosh

bodecea said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are upset that you missed the funeral or your hero terrorist!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...but more projection on your part, I see.   We know CRCs are just the other side of the coin from fundie muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know you you will go and support your terrorist hereos!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Omar, when you learn English in one of those muslim schools, they don't really help you with correct spelling much, do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See how the far left has nothing left!
> 
> I am sorry you miss being in Iran and supporting your terrorist friends!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor Omar....stuck in a rut now.   When will you be asked to strap on that special vest?
Click to expand...


I see you really do support them terrorists!

Miss Iran that badly?


----------



## basquebromance

Let’s get ready to rumble!!!!!!


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..I heard on the news that Iran is saying we better not retaliate with their bombings in Iraq bases because we killed their general. So...they think killing our soldiers..more than one if the reports of 70 dead...is payment for their ONE lowlife scumbag that killed his own people and planned attacks on us as well? Fuck that. They want to play bomb games? Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be right. Trump said killing the general would prevent attacks. You must have bad info.
Click to expand...

Prevent gorilla/terrorist attacks around the world in message there of, and not to mean that it would prevent government promoted attacks by a nation promoting terrorist attacks in the region under cover against American's.


----------



## toobfreak

This just in. 

We have six B-52s in the area.
Numerous carrier fleets just outside Iran.
Something like 35-45 of our top jet fighters ready (F-35?).

Our allies response in the area:

Several NATO troops pulling out of the area.
In other words, out NATO allies had their troops there until there was an actual risk of them engaging in a real military operation.


----------



## basquebromance

A war with Iran is madness and it is strategically and morally a disaster in the making. And don't believe anyone who tells you otherwise.


----------



## Polishprince

The libs on NBC and CNN seem joyous as they see this unprovoked attack on America by Iran as "the beginning of the end" for Trump as the "walls are closing in".   Throughout the liberal and islamic worlds, there are celebrations planned from Tehran to Dearborn to Berkeley.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Prevent gorilla/terrorist attacks around the world in message there of,


Like, in Kenya? Didn't work. 

Where are you talking about, exactly?

Face it, Trump is just a moron.


----------



## Rocko

My thinking is the Iran purposely avoided casualties in this strike


----------



## bodecea

Kosh said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point, someone has to clean the latrine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do call back those that were dishonorably discharged for drugs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you've already been contacted then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know you are drug user and are dishonorable!
> 
> But you do love them terrorist!
Click to expand...

Learn English, Omar.  You just aren't cutting it as an effective terrorist cell mole that way.


----------



## Kosh

bodecea said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did my 21 years and may get recalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point, someone has to clean the latrine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do call back those that were dishonorably discharged for drugs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you've already been contacted then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know you are drug user and are dishonorable!
> 
> But you do love them terrorist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn English, Omar.  You just aren't cutting it as an effective terrorist cell mole that way.
Click to expand...


See how the far left has nothing left!

They just defend their terrorist buddies!


----------



## bodecea

The Original Tree said:


> Pay attention.  Gog and Magog are coming and Iran is incinerated!
> 
> Ezekiel 38 BSB
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until they try to attack Israel. It's coming. Could be a few weeks from now, could be 5 years, but they are going to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooner the better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Israel isn't going down.  Sorry to disappoint you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Those pushing the end of the world for their religion should be classified as a terrorist and treated accordingly.


----------



## fncceo

beagle9 said:


> Prevent gorilla/terrorist attacks



?


----------



## rightwinger

You can’t impeach me!

We are at war


----------



## Kosh

Rocko said:


> My thinking is the Iran purposely avoided casualties in this strike



You are probably correct!


----------



## EvMetro

There is Trump's side, and there is Iran's side.  Lefties are on Iran's side.


----------



## rightwinger

ColonelAngus said:


> How dare we retaliate for attacking our embassy?!


Nobody was killed


----------



## fncceo

basquebromance said:


> And don't believe anyone who tells you otherwise.



Tell me again, why should I believe you?


----------



## The Original Tree

*Epstein was a Clinton friend.  Trump has one picture taken at a public event.  So STFU*

*Are you going to help Iran interfere in our elections like they promise?

And why did Ollie Assburn’s 30 Obama Bomb Missiles bought with Obama Bucks from Iran not kill a Single America?

Doesn’t Iran’s fake god Ollie Assburn not love The Ayatollah Assaholla?  Since when does a so called Holy man push the button on a missile?

Ayatollah Assaholla does*






bodecea said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a really fucking big protest.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what every girl you ever dated and left you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> girl? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know CRC trumpanzees...they like them young like the Orange Chosen One and his BFF Jeffrey Epstein.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kosh

rightwinger said:


> You can’t impeach me!
> 
> We are at war



See how the far left does not understand the terms they use!

Just they support the terrorists!


----------



## anynameyouwish

rightwinger said:


> You can’t impeach me!
> 
> We are at war




*Watch Trump Claim Obama Would Start a War With Iran “to ...*

https://www.vanityfair.com › news › 2020/01 › donald-trump-iran-warn-o...
4 days ago - There _is_, as they say, “always a _tweet_”—or a video. ... Watch _Trump_ Claim _Obama Would Start a War With Iran “to Get_ Reelected”. There _is_, as ...
Missing: cted ‎| Must include: cted
*Trump tweets predicting Obama would start a war with Iran to get*

https://www.businessinsider.com › old-trump-tweets-emerge-claim-obama-...
4 days ago - In 2011 and 2012, _Donald Trump_ repeatedly accused President Barack _Obama_ of seeking _war with Iran_ to help win the 2012 presidential ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BWK said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our ships will shoot first I'd Guess..............Back when I was in they could fire 100 in less than 5 minutes ......track all 100 and hit the targets..............and that was our old stuff...............
> 
> I'd HIT the missile sites at the Staits of Hormuz first................used to be Silk worms there.....don't know what they have now...............They will try to block the Straits.
> 
> 
> 
> You people are mentally sick. This is a manufactured crisis for oil, and this dick head Trump wants to cash in at the expense of needless loss of life. And you could give two shits about that.
Click to expand...


Not only do we produce more oil than any country on the planet there's still that whole claim by liberals that we would take Iraqs oil after the Gulf War.
    So how'd that work out Buckwheat?


----------



## Death Angel

toobfreak said:


> This just in.
> 
> We have six B-52s in the area.
> Numerous carrier fleets just outside Iran.
> Something like 35-45 of our top jet fighters ready (F-35?).
> 
> Our allies response in the area:
> 
> Several NATO troops pulling out of the area.
> In other words, out NATO allies had their troops there until there was an actual risk of them engaging in a real military operation.


We don't call them Eurotrash for nothing


----------



## DOTR

What Iran did this evening..is this what Democrats call "escalating"?


----------



## White 6

The Original Tree said:


> *And you are a sinner that will be removed to Hell.
> 
> Are you going to help Iran interfere in our elections like they promise?
> 
> And why did Ollie Assburn’s 30 Obama Bomb Missiles bought with Obama Bucks from Iran not kill a Single America?
> 
> Doesn’t Iran’s fake god Ollie Assburn love The Ayatollah Assaholla?
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump just refused to brief the nation tonight on Iran, because he's a coward who needs to be removed from office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *



Relax tree.  He has nothing to report that wasn't on FOX, CNN PMSNBC,  etc.  Either not tipping next move because has not decided or not briefing because not wanting to tip hand of next move for military reasons.  Good time to keep his mouth shut, when he speaks is when he screws up worst.

It would not hurt my feelings if he revived that pull out idea.  If they need or he thinks they need to be hit, we do not have to have troops on the ground at this time to do it.


----------



## Death Angel

rightwinger said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dare we retaliate for attacking our embassy?!
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody was killed
Click to expand...

You're not well informed, are you


----------



## basquebromance

“The world is not divided into countries. The world is not divided between East and West. You are American, I am Iranian, we don’t know each other, but we talk together and we understand each other perfectly. The difference between you and your government is much bigger than the difference between you and me. And the difference between me and my government is much bigger than the difference between me and you. And our governments are very much the same." -  Sassy Marjane Satrapi


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Not only do we produce more oil than any country on the planet there's still that whole claim by liberals that we would take Iraqs oil after the Gulf War.


Your question is not framed correctly. We are not a socialist country. We didn't "take" Iraq oil, because "we"  don't own oil for any reason other than reserves.

Did we ensure that Western countries could lay claim to Iraqi oil reserves? Yep. 

So, if your question is framed correctly: yep, we sure did "take" their oil, for our corporate masters. Wasn't that nice of us? The best part is how they are making record profits, while we are still paying for the war. Good stuff.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Death Angel said:


> You're not well informed, are you


Who was killed at the embassy in Iraq?


----------



## Kosh

rightwinger said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dare we retaliate for attacking our embassy?!
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody was killed
Click to expand...


Yes we know you support terrorists!

US embassy is US soil! It is invasion of US soil!


----------



## The Original Tree

DOTR said:


> What Iran did this evening..is this what Democrats call "escalating"?


Escalating for CNN is when they use two hands in their circle jerk of shame.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

yidnar said:


> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> a would say that a proportionate response for dozens of missiles would be a couple of MOAB's .
Click to expand...


 .....a couple dozen MOAB's.

Fixed it for ya.


----------



## The Original Tree

General Salami was A couple days ago and the fake Iran god Ollie Assburn refuses to protect him.



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not well informed, are you
> 
> 
> 
> Who was killed at the embassy in Iraq?
Click to expand...


----------



## Muhammed

basquebromance said:


> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear


Are you in fear?

I'm not, and I live less than a half mile from a large Shia mosque attended mostly by Iranians.


----------



## Scamp

US military officials saying they don't yet have clear information about whether there were American casualties in the strikes.

— Missy Ryan (@missy_ryan) January 8, 2020


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ...a couple dozen MOAB's.


Well, that might take a while, since we only have 14.


----------



## The Original Tree

Iran still gets incinerated in Ezekiel 38





basquebromance said:


> “The world is not divided into countries. The world is not divided between East and West. You are American, I am Iranian, we don’t know each other, but we talk together and we understand each other perfectly. The difference between you and your government is much bigger than the difference between you and me. And the difference between me and my government is much bigger than the difference between me and you. And our governments are very much the same." -  Sassy Marjane Satrapi


----------



## basquebromance

Salami was the most dangerous terrorist in the world, i give you that!


----------



## bodecea

Weatherman2020 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gipper is really the only person looking foolish in this thread.
> War activities evoke emotional responses from some and that's perfectly fine but he just keeps droning on and on with the same retarded shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this coming from a troll who runs off from facts and insults when he cant counter the evidence. glad this troll is not my lawyer,with his logic,he would lose EVERY case for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hide under your pillow, we’ll let you know when it’s safe.
Click to expand...

United States Marines Corps


----------



## basquebromance

"Democrats and the media (i repeat myself) are lighting themselves on fire and saying Trump is leading us to WW3" - Lyin Ted Cruz on Hannity


----------



## The Original Tree

*Fake god Ollie Assburn took the 30 Obama Bombs paid with Obama Bucks bought from Russia and launched by The Unholy Ayatollah Assaholla and guided them to Kill Zero Americans.*



Muhammed said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in fear?
> 
> I'm not, and I live less than a half mile from a large Shia mosque attended mostly by Iranians.
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like war....I don't want war...I respect Iranians!
> 
> But I want the mullahs to go
> 
> that's basically it my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> We have Jimmy Carter to thank for Islamic rule in the ME. Democrats love establishing Islamic theocracies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and we have Obama to blamed for giving them a big infusion of cash to use for terrorism.
Click to expand...

Whose money was that, again?


----------



## Scamp

Iran fired as many as 15 ballistic missiles into Iraq, targeting U.S. military and coalition forces early Wednesday, officials said, in a major retaliation by the rogue regime after the U.S. airstrike that killed Iranian Quds Force Gen. Qassem Soleimani last week.

Ten missiles hit Al-Assad Air Base, one missile hit a military base in Erbil and four missiles failed, according to a U.S. military spokesman for Central Command, responsible for American forces in the Middle East. The attacks unfolded in two waves, each about an hour apart.

Initial assessments showed "no U.S. casualties," a U.S. military official in Baghdad told Fox News.

Iran launches 15 ballistic missiles into Iraq targeting US, coalition forces, officials say


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...a couple dozen MOAB's.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that might take a while, since we only have 14.
Click to expand...


  Actually the number is 20.
I cant imagine it would take all that long to make some more of em.
   They're simple air fuel bombs.


----------



## basquebromance

The forecast in Iran is looking a little cloudy with an extremely high chance of total obliteration...Jokes aside, please pray for our troops and that whatever we’re about to get involved with will be short and swift


----------



## BWK

Weatherman2020 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are mentally sick. This is a manufactured crisis for oil, and this dick head Trump wants to cash in at the expense of needless loss of life. And you could give two shits about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not know we are the largest exporter of oil?
> 
> Was killing Salami a "needless loss of life"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im talking about us you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your president can handle this without loss of american life. He isnt interested in fighting them on their terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? He already fucked up a great deal with Iran that was working, he got impeached, said he would bomb the shit out of them and get their oil, so here we are. And "Trump can handle this?" Are you out of your damn mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shitforbrains.
> 
> Iran is violating the deal
Click to expand...

Do you have any idea just how fucking stupid you are? Did you even read your own link?* et the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) recently stated that it could not verify that Iran was “fully implementing the agreement” by not engaging in activities that would allow it to make a nuclear explosive device. Yukiya Amano of the IAEA told Reuters that when it comes to inspections, which are stipulated in Section T of the agreement, “our tools are limited.” Amano continued to say: “In other sections, for example, Iran has committed to submit declarations, place their activities under safeguards or ensure access by us. But in Section T, I don’t see any (such commitment).”
*
The (IAEA) stated that it could not verify that Iran was "fully implementing the agreement." Is your brain capable of interpreting that statement from your own link? You aren't just grossly stupid,  you're a liar too.


----------



## bodecea

beagle9 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kill. Kill. Kill.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Iran has murdered hundreds of Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you also think the CIA is not ab evil organization and does not go around and start wars in other countries as well i am sure.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how’d Trump get Iran to attack us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow you are way dumber than I thought, do you have have alzheimers diseace or something? have you already forgotten he PROVOKED them by MURDERING a general in violation of the UN? obviously so.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you forget the American deaths this general masterminded ? Hey, if he thought that he was safe coming into Iraq where American blood sweat and tears were shed, then he was the idiot for such a move. If any terrorist thinks that they can walk around in Iraq like they are taking some kind of walk through the tulip's, then they are highly mistaken. When we leave Iraq, then they might get away with it, but only when we leave. Until then they best stay in their country where they are protected.
Click to expand...

I look forward to your links to all your threads and posts over the years expressing concern over this Iranian general....this last week doesn't count.


----------



## basquebromance

"you could have had millions of american casualties if Iran had nuclear capability, which is where we were headed under Obama. i dont want to turn Iran into Switzerland, but it would be great if there is regime change" - Lyin Ted


----------



## Kosh

bodecea said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is it to you? It's none of our damn business. We keep children in cages where we are. So who the f are you to talk about "holding people by force?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means that people are wishing to escape the tyranny of Iran..not sneak in by the millions like the US.
> 
> View attachment 299019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF is it to you? We have kids in cages back at home, and you want to pretend to care about Iran's people? You can tell that to another fellow Trump Toad, but you can't tell me that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes thanks to Obama keep kids in cages!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont keep kids in cages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 299025 View attachment 299026
Click to expand...


Thanks to Obama!


----------



## Kosh

bodecea said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point, someone has to clean the latrine.
> 
> 
> 
> Latrine?      1.  It's called a "head", and 2.  Officers don't....you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you miss your terrorist hero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Methinks you protest too much, Omar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do miss your terrorsists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn English, Omar.
Click to expand...


Poor far left cult has nothing left!

Just support them terrorists!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

DOTR said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is being reported that the Ayatollah himself ordered this attack. Iran's "President" is nothing but a puppet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said Ayatollah will be the next one they are scraping into a box to bury.
Click to expand...


  They'll find him in a spider hole somewhere outside Qom.


----------



## basquebromance

"All is well! Missiles launched from Iran at two military bases located in Iraq. Assessment of casualties & damages taking place now. So far, so good! We have the most powerful and well equipped military anywhere in the world, by far! I will be making a statement tomorrow morning." - President Trump


----------



## Polishprince

Our President tweets on unprovoked Iran attack on America

All is well! Missiles launched from Iran at two military bases located in Iraq. Assessment of casualties & damages taking place now. So far, so good! We have the most powerful and well equipped military anywhere in the world, by far! I will be making a statement tomorrow morning.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> Our President tweets on unprovoked Iran attack on America
> 
> All is well! Missiles launched from Iran at two military bases located in Iraq. Assessment of casualties & damages taking place now. So far, so good! We have the most powerful and well equipped military anywhere in the world, by far! I will be making a statement tomorrow morning.


I wonder if his Secret Service has him trussed up in the WH living quarters so he can't do the launch codes.


----------



## basquebromance

"We are going to need to all be actively engaged citizens, paying close attention in a way I am not sure we have needed so desperately before in this cavalcade of crises that is this presidency." - Rachel Maddow


----------



## DOTR

Polishprince said:


> Our President tweets on unprovoked Iran attack on America
> 
> All is well! Missiles launched from Iran at two military bases located in Iraq. Assessment of casualties & damages taking place now. So far, so good! We have the most powerful and well equipped military anywhere in the world, by far! I will be making a statement tomorrow morning.




  There you have it. Rest easy.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Great news that there are no American casualties so far.  Hopefully that news remains and none of our people were hurt.

It's being reported that they targeted a facility that was not occupied by Americans and the Iranian leader's tweet seemed very measured, more interested in defending themselves than escalating this situation.  Trump tweeted but didn't say anything stupid.

Hopefully this ends here.


----------



## beagle9

bodecea said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Iran has murdered hundreds of Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you also think the CIA is not ab evil organization and does not go around and start wars in other countries as well i am sure.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how’d Trump get Iran to attack us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow you are way dumber than I thought, do you have have alzheimers diseace or something? have you already forgotten he PROVOKED them by MURDERING a general in violation of the UN? obviously so.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you forget the American deaths this general masterminded ? Hey, if he thought that he was safe coming into Iraq where American blood sweat and tears were shed, then he was the idiot for such a move. If any terrorist thinks that they can walk around in Iraq like they are taking some kind of walk through the tulip's, then they are highly mistaken. When we leave Iraq, then they might get away with it, but only when we leave. Until then they best stay in their country where they are protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I look forward to your links to all your threads and posts over the years expressing concern over this Iranian general....this last week doesn't count.
Click to expand...

One thing this country had best do, and that is that it should begin to listen very closely to all the sympathizing rehtoric that the left is spewing over this American killing Iraqi general, and after that it should begin to take very seriously who it's friends are, and who it's enemies are within this country. Hey the lefts own word's are all that is needed, unless words have no meanings anymore, and/or everything is just a joke while American's are dying at the hands of terrorist. If we show strength here in this country, then the world would respect us again, but if we show weakness, then we are done.


----------



## The Original Tree

*So you do plan on helping Iran interfere in our elections?  Good to know.*

*Fake god Ollie Assburn took the 30 Obama Bombs paid with Obama Bucks bought from Russia and launched by The Unholy Ayatollah Assaholla and guided them to Kill Zero Americans.*




bodecea said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Epstein was a Clinton friend.  Trump has one picture taken at a public event.  So STFU*
> 
> *Are you going to help Iran interfere in our elections like they promise?
> 
> And why did Ollie Assburn’s 30 Obama Bomb Missiles bought with Obama Bucks from Iran not kill a Single America?
> 
> Doesn’t Iran’s fake god Ollie Assburn not love The Ayatollah Assaholla?  Since when does a so called Holy man push the button on a missile?
> 
> Ayatollah Assaholla does*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a really fucking big protest.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what every girl you ever dated and left you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> girl? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know CRC trumpanzees...they like them young like the Orange Chosen One and his BFF Jeffrey Epstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

Democrats side with Iran, Russia and China Every damn time, when they aren’t siding with criminals homosexuals, baby killers and illegals.



beagle9 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you also think the CIA is not ab evil organization and does not go around and start wars in other countries as well i am sure.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> 
> So how’d Trump get Iran to attack us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow you are way dumber than I thought, do you have have alzheimers diseace or something? have you already forgotten he PROVOKED them by MURDERING a general in violation of the UN? obviously so.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you forget the American deaths this general masterminded ? Hey, if he thought that he was safe coming into Iraq where American blood sweat and tears were shed, then he was the idiot for such a move. If any terrorist thinks that they can walk around in Iraq like they are taking some kind of walk through the tulip's, then they are highly mistaken. When we leave Iraq, then they might get away with it, but only when we leave. Until then they best stay in their country where they are protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I look forward to your links to all your threads and posts over the years expressing concern over this Iranian general....this last week doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing this country had best do, and that is that it should begin to listen very closely to all the sympathizing rehtoric that the left is spewing over this American killing Iraqi general, and after that it should begin to take very seriously who it's friends are, and who it's enemies are within this country. Hey the lefts own word's are all that is needed, unless words have no meanings anymore, and/or everything is just a joke while American's are dying at the hands of terrorist. If we show strength here in this country, then the world would respect us again, but if we show weakness, then we are done.
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

"the Mullahs understand only 1 language and that's the language of death, so we should give them that" - Dastardly Dan Bongino


----------



## XponentialChaos

Iran foreign minister:


----------



## DOTR

Notice anything?

_"The Guard issued the warning via a statement carried by Iran’s state-run IRNA news agency: “*We are warning all American allies, who gave their bases to its terrorist army, that any territory that is the starting point of aggressive acts against Iran will be targeted.” "
*_
And another statement:

*  “We tell our enemies that we will retaliate but if they take another action we will set ablaze the places that they like and are passionate about,” *

  Despite the Democrat warnings..and Hollywood leftists begging for mercy..they know they cant hit America and they dare not hit America. Their threats are against other countries which support us. I presume Iraq mainly.

  Not good..but worth noting.


----------



## beagle9

bodecea said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Epstein was a Clinton friend.  Trump has one picture taken at a public event.  So STFU*
> 
> *Are you going to help Iran interfere in our elections like they promise?
> 
> And why did Ollie Assburn’s 30 Obama Bomb Missiles bought with Obama Bucks from Iran not kill a Single America?
> 
> Doesn’t Iran’s fake god Ollie Assburn not love The Ayatollah Assaholla?  Since when does a so called Holy man push the button on a missile?
> 
> Ayatollah Assaholla does*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a really fucking big protest.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what every girl you ever dated and left you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> girl? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know CRC trumpanzees...they like them young like the Orange Chosen One and his BFF Jeffrey Epstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And your picture implies what ? Nothing. Without words it is worthless but you knew that. Of course you are probably foaming at the mouth to put your own words to it.


----------



## Polishprince

DOTR said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our President tweets on unprovoked Iran attack on America
> 
> All is well! Missiles launched from Iran at two military bases located in Iraq. Assessment of casualties & damages taking place now. So far, so good! We have the most powerful and well equipped military anywhere in the world, by far! I will be making a statement tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it. Rest easy.
Click to expand...



The Great American Sean Hannity concluded his broadcast this evening with the message "Let not your heart be troubled".  

Fortunately we have real leadership in Washington in 2020


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our President tweets on unprovoked Iran attack on America
> 
> All is well! Missiles launched from Iran at two military bases located in Iraq. Assessment of casualties & damages taking place now. So far, so good! We have the most powerful and well equipped military anywhere in the world, by far! I will be making a statement tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it. Rest easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Great American Sean Hannity concluded his broadcast this evening with the message "Let not your heart be troubled".
> 
> Fortunately we have real leadership in Washington in 2020
Click to expand...


----------



## DOTR

XponentialChaos said:


> Great news that there are no American casualties so far.  Hopefully that news remains and none of our people were hurt.
> 
> It's being reported that they targeted a facility that was not occupied by Americans and the Iranian leader's tweet seemed very measured, more interested in defending themselves than escalating this situation.  Trump tweeted but didn't say anything stupid.
> 
> Hopefully this ends here.



  So targeting the base was "defending themselves"? Who was attacking them? Do you need the dictionary definition of "defending"?


----------



## XponentialChaos

Article 51 of the UN Charter:

_“Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self-defence if an armed attack occurs against a Member of the United Nations, until the Security Council has taken measures necessary to maintain international peace and security. Measures taken by Members in the exercise of this right of self-defence shall be immediately reported to the Security Council and shall not in any way affect the authority and responsibility of the Security Council under the present Charter to take at any time such action as it deems necessary in order to maintain or restore international peace and security.”
_
Chapter VII: Article 51 — Charter of the United Nations — Repertory of Practice of United Nations Organs — Codification Division Publications


----------



## XponentialChaos

DOTR said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news that there are no American casualties so far.  Hopefully that news remains and none of our people were hurt.
> 
> It's being reported that they targeted a facility that was not occupied by Americans and the Iranian leader's tweet seemed very measured, more interested in defending themselves than escalating this situation.  Trump tweeted but didn't say anything stupid.
> 
> Hopefully this ends here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So targeting the base was "defending themselves"? Who was attacking them? Do you need the dictionary definition of "defending"?
Click to expand...


Go say that to him, dumbass.  I'm just showing you what he said.


----------



## ClassyCanadian

I feel sorry for the people of Iran who want change. All hell will probably be unleased and Iran can't win this.

Godspeed my southern neighbors your, and mine, service members are in my prayers


----------



## DOTR

basquebromance said:


> "We are going to need to all be actively engaged citizens, paying close attention in a way I am not sure we have needed so desperately before in this cavalcade of crises that is this presidency." - Rachel Maddow


----------



## airplanemechanic

Iran didn't hurt a single American. This was saving face.


----------



## theHawk

So....no war?

Dems will be depressed.  They needed one bad.


----------



## beagle9

bodecea said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Epstein was a Clinton friend.  Trump has one picture taken at a public event.  So STFU*
> 
> *Are you going to help Iran interfere in our elections like they promise?
> 
> And why did Ollie Assburn’s 30 Obama Bomb Missiles bought with Obama Bucks from Iran not kill a Single America?
> 
> Doesn’t Iran’s fake god Ollie Assburn not love The Ayatollah Assaholla?  Since when does a so called Holy man push the button on a missile?
> 
> Ayatollah Assaholla does*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> girl? lol
> 
> 
> 
> You know CRC trumpanzees...they like them young like the Orange Chosen One and his BFF Jeffrey Epstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your picture implies what ? Nothing. Without words it is worthless but you knew that. Of course you are probably foaming at the mouth to put your own words to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No rebuttal,eh?   Not a surprise.  They were BFFs and had young girls in common.
Click to expand...

Got proof of your assertions ?


----------



## DOTR

XponentialChaos said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news that there are no American casualties so far.  Hopefully that news remains and none of our people were hurt.
> 
> It's being reported that they targeted a facility that was not occupied by Americans and the Iranian leader's tweet seemed very measured, more interested in defending themselves than escalating this situation.  Trump tweeted but didn't say anything stupid.
> 
> Hopefully this ends here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So targeting the base was "defending themselves"? Who was attacking them? Do you need the dictionary definition of "defending"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go say that to him, dumbass.  I'm just showing you what he said.
Click to expand...


  So you know he is lying then...right?


----------



## Kosh

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our President tweets on unprovoked Iran attack on America
> 
> All is well! Missiles launched from Iran at two military bases located in Iraq. Assessment of casualties & damages taking place now. So far, so good! We have the most powerful and well equipped military anywhere in the world, by far! I will be making a statement tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if his Secret Service has him trussed up in the WH living quarters so he can't do the launch codes.
Click to expand...


Like Obama?


----------



## Jarlaxle

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good God have you paid attention?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I saw iran attack our embassy last week and also killed an American a few days before that. Prior to that they attacked ships, oil refineries and one of our drones.
> 
> All BEFORE we responded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> god  we got some fucking idiots here dont we?
Click to expand...

Especially when you post...


----------



## Muhammed

The Original Tree said:


> *Fake god Ollie Assburn took the 30 Obama Bombs paid with Obama Bucks bought from Russia and launched by The Unholy Ayatollah Assaholla and guided them to Kill Zero Americans.*
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in fear?
> 
> I'm not, and I live less than a half mile from a large Shia mosque attended mostly by Iranians.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh bullshit.

Iran lobbed some glorified SCUDs in the general direction of 2 Iraqi air-bases hosting Americans, who were ready for the attack, and prayed to Allah that no American accidentally gets killed by them.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

airplanemechanic said:


> Iran didn't hurt a single American. This was saving face.


15 missiles.  Four were duds.  All the rest missed their targets.  Experts are saying they intended to miss targets.


----------



## EvMetro

The Original Tree said:


> *Why didn’t Ollie Assburn protect General Salami?
> 
> Fake god Ollie Assburn took the 30 Obama Bombs paid with Obama Bucks bought from Russia and launched by The Unholy Ayatollah Assaholla and guided them to Kill Zero Americans.
> 
> I bet you r pissed today!*



It is ridiculous to see Obama's military fighting Trump's military.


----------



## AquaAthena

According to Tucker minutes ago:  ( President tweets "all is well" ) as reported here minutes ago.


YINGST: “Tucker, good evening. Things in Baghdad are quite common. *Most of the missiles, according to reports, landed at an Iraqi military base in western Iraq, that houses U.S. Troops.* *Some missiles, also targeting a base where there are American forces station. *Tonight, these were missiles fired from Iranian territory into Iraq. The ayatollah himself was actually the one ordering the strikes. Moving forward, the big question is how will the administration respond? According to the White House, we are hearing that he is meeting with his national security team. There are still damage assessments going on in western Iraq to determine whether or not there any American casualties. Reports indicate that there are Iraqi casualties. They are more than 5,000 American troops here. Just a little bit on how we got to where we are at today, we saw just last month the death of an American contractor and four U.S. Service members who were injured. In response, President Trump struck T Hezbollah. In response, we saw the militia just off to my left ordering the storming of the U.S. Embassy. Early Friday, President Trump ordering that drone strike two takeouts before. Everyone has been speculating about what the Iranians will do. They had called for the blood of Americans. We heard that confirmation today from the Iranian presidential — we are not sure whether or not this attack is over or whether it has just begun. Tucker.”

Fox News: Initial Reports Say No Americans Have Been Injured in Iran Missile Attack


----------



## LordBrownTrout

bodecea said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention.  Gog and Magog are coming and Iran is incinerated!
> 
> Ezekiel 38 BSB
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until they try to attack Israel. It's coming. Could be a few weeks from now, could be 5 years, but they are going to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooner the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Israel isn't going down.  Sorry to disappoint you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those pushing the end of the world for their religion should be classified as a terrorist and treated accordingly.
Click to expand...


No man can push for the end of the world.  Well, they can but it will fail.  Speaking of the end, looks like the iranian religious folks hoisted up the red mahdi flag.  Looks like they're the ones pushing for the end.


----------



## Polishprince

Muhammed said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fake god Ollie Assburn took the 30 Obama Bombs paid with Obama Bucks bought from Russia and launched by The Unholy Ayatollah Assaholla and guided them to Kill Zero Americans.*
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in fear?
> 
> I'm not, and I live less than a half mile from a large Shia mosque attended mostly by Iranians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh bullshit.
> 
> Iran lobbed some glorified SCUDs in the general direction of 2 Iraqi air-bases with Americans who were ready for the attack and prayed to Allah that no American accidentally gets killed by them.
Click to expand...



If all the Ayatollahs wanted to do was to "save face", why didn't they just put out a press release announcing the death of a 1000 Americans and not fire any missiles at all?   Their media would cover it, CNN and MSNBC would pick it up.


----------



## Jitss617

No matter what trump does he wins


----------



## ColonelAngus

So sorry, war mongering  lefties. Looks like Iran was just trying to save face.

No Americans casualties.   We know you guys are so so upset that no American blood was spilled so you could blame Trump.


----------



## XponentialChaos

I wonder what Iran lawmakers will make of this.  They were chanting "death to America", but no Americans were killed.  (Hopefully that report doesn't change)

Are they good now?  We got a hit in, and so did they.


----------



## Polishprince

ColonelAngus said:


> So sorry, war wondering lefties. Looks like Iran was just trying to save face.
> 
> No Americans casualties.   We know you guys are so so upset that no American blood was spilled so you could blame Trump.




The libs are crying about that.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

basquebromance said:


> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear



Pick another account


----------



## CrusaderFrank

XponentialChaos said:


> I wonder what Iran lawmakers will make of this.  They were chanting "death to America", but no Americans were killed.  (Hopefully that report doesn't change)
> 
> Are they good now?  We got a hit in, and so did they.



I thought Pelosi was chanting that


----------



## ColonelAngus

The Iranian regime isn’t as dumb as they look.

If they killed a bunch of our troops, there would be no more regime.

If this was Iran just having a little tantrum, I am fine with no retaliation by USA.


----------



## White 6

Polishprince said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fake god Ollie Assburn took the 30 Obama Bombs paid with Obama Bucks bought from Russia and launched by The Unholy Ayatollah Assaholla and guided them to Kill Zero Americans.*
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in fear?
> 
> I'm not, and I live less than a half mile from a large Shia mosque attended mostly by Iranians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh bullshit.
> 
> Iran lobbed some glorified SCUDs in the general direction of 2 Iraqi air-bases with Americans who were ready for the attack and prayed to Allah that no American accidentally gets killed by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If all the Ayatollahs wanted to do was to "save face", why didn't they just put out a press release announcing the death of a 1000 Americans and not fire any missiles at all?   Their media would cover it, CNN and MSNBC would pick it up.
Click to expand...

Because it wouldn't work.  Our President can out-lie the Ayatollahs and the mullahs any day of week!  No Contest, _suckers_!


----------



## Scamp

Time to drone the Ayatollah?


----------



## XponentialChaos

CrusaderFrank said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what Iran lawmakers will make of this.  They were chanting "death to America", but no Americans were killed.  (Hopefully that report doesn't change)
> 
> Are they good now?  We got a hit in, and so did they.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Pelosi was chanting that
Click to expand...


Maybe you shouldn't listen to Breitbart then.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Polishprince said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry, war wondering lefties. Looks like Iran was just trying to save face.
> 
> No Americans casualties.   We know you guys are so so upset that no American blood was spilled so you could blame Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The libs are crying about that.
Click to expand...


It’s 100% what they wanted. They hate Trump more than they love their own nation.  Bunch of sick MFers.


----------



## Kosh

Well the far left did not get their way, no Americans died during the attack!

It looks like Iran just fired a few duds into the desert in order to make themselves look good for the home town crowd.

Sorry far left, you will not get your wish!


----------



## XponentialChaos

ColonelAngus said:


> The Iranian regime isn’t as dumb as they look.
> 
> If they killed a bunch of our troops, there would be no more regime.
> 
> If this was Iran just having a little tantrum, I am fine with no retaliation by USA.



Same.


----------



## Jitss617

XponentialChaos said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what Iran lawmakers will make of this.  They were chanting "death to America", but no Americans were killed.  (Hopefully that report doesn't change)
> 
> Are they good now?  We got a hit in, and so did they.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Pelosi was chanting that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't listen to Breitbart then.
Click to expand...

Why not listen to everyone?


----------



## Polishprince

Scamp said:


> Time to drone the Ayatollah?




Its tough to drone someone when they are staying in their spider hole.

If I were advising Khamenei , I'd tell him to stay there for the time being.


----------



## SaxxyBlues

A SSgt wrote:  I think we need to withdraw all of our troops from the middle-east.  I am tired of shedding American blood for other peoples problems in a region that has no solution to conflict.  We abandoned the Kurds, it is time to leave Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Jitss617 said:


> Why not listen to everyone?



I'm fine with getting multiple perspectives.  But there is some really loony news out there.  No thanks.


----------



## Jitss617

XponentialChaos said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not listen to everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with getting multiple perspectives.  But there is some really loony news out there.  No thanks.
Click to expand...

Be you disagree or because the truth hurts? Don’t attack diversity or news


----------



## ColonelAngus

Obama admin labeled Soleimani a terrorist....now liberals are kissing his ass?

Just in fucking believable.


----------



## flacaltenn

*What this topic IS NOT ---

1) Jeffrey Epstein
2) Kids in Cages
3) Who's a paid Russian troll
4) Repeating the same ranting post 4 times in 2 pages..
5) ..... and 10 other thread diversions.. 

If you can't SERIOUSLY honor this topic -- you don't belong here..... 

Thread closed for cleaning and deportation.. Will reopen shortly... *


----------



## flacaltenn

*Deleted 18 posts.. Booted a couple trolls.. STAY ON THE TOPIC and off of each other... 
*


----------



## Muhammed

Polishprince said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fake god Ollie Assburn took the 30 Obama Bombs paid with Obama Bucks bought from Russia and launched by The Unholy Ayatollah Assaholla and guided them to Kill Zero Americans.*
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in fear?
> 
> I'm not, and I live less than a half mile from a large Shia mosque attended mostly by Iranians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh bullshit.
> 
> Iran lobbed some glorified SCUDs in the general direction of 2 Iraqi air-bases with Americans who were ready for the attack and prayed to Allah that no American accidentally gets killed by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If all the Ayatollahs wanted to do was to "save face", why didn't they just put out a press release announcing the death of a 1000 Americans and not fire any missiles at all?   Their media would cover it, CNN and MSNBC would pick it up.
Click to expand...

It's kinda hard to fake a ballistic missile launch. How would you even do that?

I'm sure their state-controlled media is already saying, or will shortly say, that they killed a bunch of American infidels, including 2 Generals and the like, whether it is true or not.

That's OK.


----------



## WEATHER53

Plane crashed with 180 on
board?


----------



## Polishprince

WEATHER53 said:


> Plane crashed with 180 on
> board?



That was a passenger jet taking off from Tehran International destined for Ukraine.


----------



## DOTR

Muhammed said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fake god Ollie Assburn took the 30 Obama Bombs paid with Obama Bucks bought from Russia and launched by The Unholy Ayatollah Assaholla and guided them to Kill Zero Americans.*
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in fear?
> 
> I'm not, and I live less than a half mile from a large Shia mosque attended mostly by Iranians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh bullshit.
> 
> Iran lobbed some glorified SCUDs in the general direction of 2 Iraqi air-bases with Americans who were ready for the attack and prayed to Allah that no American accidentally gets killed by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If all the Ayatollahs wanted to do was to "save face", why didn't they just put out a press release announcing the death of a 1000 Americans and not fire any missiles at all?   Their media would cover it, CNN and MSNBC would pick it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's kinda hard to fake a ballistic missile launch. How would you even do that?
> 
> I'm sure their state-controlled media is already saying, or will shortly say, that they killed a bunch of American infidels, including 2 Generals and the like, whether it is true or not.
> 
> That's OK.
Click to expand...


   The media keeps speaking of Iran launching “ballistic missiles”. Isn’t a ballistic missile a sub orbital missile used between continents?


----------



## Muhammed

Scamp said:


> Time to drone the Ayatollah?


He's an 80 year old preacher and has likely been molesting Soleimani up the ass since he was just a youngster. He'll die from a broken heart soon enough.


----------



## Gracie

If our guys did not get hurt...then I am all for getting out of there and let them bicker amongst themselves. If even one of our soldiers was hurt..that's another story.


----------



## beautress

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just breaking
> 
> Iranian retaliation begins with missile attack on Iraqi airbase


From your link was this soundbite: "According to the Iranian Tasnim news agency, Hezbollah will attack Israel if the US responds to Tuesday night's attacks."

That is crazyspeak on part of Iran.

Edit: it also wrote this: "Ali Shamkhani, secretary of Iran's Supreme National Security Council, had said that 13 'revenge scenarios' were being considered, Fars news agency reported. Even the weakest option would prove 'a historic nightmare for the Americans,' he said."


----------



## Muhammed

DOTR said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fake god Ollie Assburn took the 30 Obama Bombs paid with Obama Bucks bought from Russia and launched by The Unholy Ayatollah Assaholla and guided them to Kill Zero Americans.*
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in fear?
> 
> I'm not, and I live less than a half mile from a large Shia mosque attended mostly by Iranians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh bullshit.
> 
> Iran lobbed some glorified SCUDs in the general direction of 2 Iraqi air-bases with Americans who were ready for the attack and prayed to Allah that no American accidentally gets killed by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If all the Ayatollahs wanted to do was to "save face", why didn't they just put out a press release announcing the death of a 1000 Americans and not fire any missiles at all?   Their media would cover it, CNN and MSNBC would pick it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's kinda hard to fake a ballistic missile launch. How would you even do that?
> 
> I'm sure their state-controlled media is already saying, or will shortly say, that they killed a bunch of American infidels, including 2 Generals and the like, whether it is true or not.
> 
> That's OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media keeps speaking of Iran launching “ballistic missiles”. Isn’t a ballistic missile a sub orbital missile used between continents?
Click to expand...


----------



## DOTR

Muhammed said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fake god Ollie Assburn took the 30 Obama Bombs paid with Obama Bucks bought from Russia and launched by The Unholy Ayatollah Assaholla and guided them to Kill Zero Americans.*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit.
> 
> Iran lobbed some glorified SCUDs in the general direction of 2 Iraqi air-bases with Americans who were ready for the attack and prayed to Allah that no American accidentally gets killed by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If all the Ayatollahs wanted to do was to "save face", why didn't they just put out a press release announcing the death of a 1000 Americans and not fire any missiles at all?   Their media would cover it, CNN and MSNBC would pick it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's kinda hard to fake a ballistic missile launch. How would you even do that?
> 
> I'm sure their state-controlled media is already saying, or will shortly say, that they killed a bunch of American infidels, including 2 Generals and the like, whether it is true or not.
> 
> That's OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media keeps speaking of Iran launching “ballistic missiles”. Isn’t a ballistic missile a sub orbital missile used between continents?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


  Ok. For sure a cruise missile is not a ballistic missile.


----------



## Hossfly

beautress said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking
> 
> Iranian retaliation begins with missile attack on Iraqi airbase
> 
> 
> 
> From your link was this soundbite: "According to the Iranian Tasnim news agency, Hezbollah will attack Israel if the US responds to Tuesday night's attacks."
> 
> That is crazyspeak on part of Iran.
> 
> Edit: it also wrote this: "Ali Shamkhani, secretary of Iran's Supreme National Security Council, had said that 13 'revenge scenarios' were being considered, Fars news agency reported. Even the weakest option would prove 'a historic nightmare for the Americans,' he said."
Click to expand...


If Hezbollah attacks Israel, Iran is toast. Because Trump won't hold back Israel like Bush did when they were attacked at the beginning of the war.


----------



## beautress

Hossfly said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking
> 
> Iranian retaliation begins with missile attack on Iraqi airbase
> 
> 
> 
> From your link was this soundbite: "According to the Iranian Tasnim news agency, Hezbollah will attack Israel if the US responds to Tuesday night's attacks."
> 
> That is crazyspeak on part of Iran.
> 
> Edit: it also wrote this: "Ali Shamkhani, secretary of Iran's Supreme National Security Council, had said that 13 'revenge scenarios' were being considered, Fars news agency reported. Even the weakest option would prove 'a historic nightmare for the Americans,' he said."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Hezbollah attacks Israel, Iran is toast. Because Trump won't hold back Israel like Bush did when they were attacked at the beginning of the war.
Click to expand...

I have a feeling the good Lord in heaven will intervene in this irrational reasoning the Iranian Khomeini and his henchmen are planning bad things for God's first family, and I have a feeling the Iran folk will get a good spanking from above.


----------



## OnePercenter

tRump's getting impeached and now starting a war. I called it. Better keep the launch codes away from him.


----------



## Zorro!

beautress said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking
> 
> Iranian retaliation begins with missile attack on Iraqi airbase
> 
> 
> 
> From your link was this soundbite: "According to the Iranian Tasnim news agency, Hezbollah will attack Israel if the US responds to Tuesday night's attacks."
> 
> That is crazyspeak on part of Iran.
> 
> Edit: it also wrote this: "Ali Shamkhani, secretary of Iran's Supreme National Security Council, had said that 13 'revenge scenarios' were being considered, Fars news agency reported. Even the weakest option would prove 'a historic nightmare for the Americans,' he said."
Click to expand...

IRAN’S HAVING QUITE A NIGHT: Earthquake strikes Iran near nuclear plant.


----------



## beautress

Hossfly said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking
> 
> Iranian retaliation begins with missile attack on Iraqi airbase
> 
> 
> 
> From your link was this soundbite: "According to the Iranian Tasnim news agency, Hezbollah will attack Israel if the US responds to Tuesday night's attacks."
> 
> That is crazyspeak on part of Iran.
> 
> Edit: it also wrote this: "Ali Shamkhani, secretary of Iran's Supreme National Security Council, had said that 13 'revenge scenarios' were being considered, Fars news agency reported. Even the weakest option would prove 'a historic nightmare for the Americans,' he said."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Hezbollah attacks Israel, Iran is toast. Because Trump won't hold back Israel like Bush did when they were attacked at the beginning of the war.
Click to expand...

I imagine the Israelis are at the ready, and I am praying for their safety and victory over the ninnyhammers of Iran. Our military, too, is in my prayers.


----------



## OnePercenter

beautress said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking
> 
> Iranian retaliation begins with missile attack on Iraqi airbase
> 
> 
> 
> From your link was this soundbite: "According to the Iranian Tasnim news agency, Hezbollah will attack Israel if the US responds to Tuesday night's attacks."
> 
> That is crazyspeak on part of Iran.
> 
> Edit: it also wrote this: "Ali Shamkhani, secretary of Iran's Supreme National Security Council, had said that 13 'revenge scenarios' were being considered, Fars news agency reported. Even the weakest option would prove 'a historic nightmare for the Americans,' he said."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Hezbollah attacks Israel, Iran is toast. Because Trump won't hold back Israel like Bush did when they were attacked at the beginning of the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a feeling the good Lord in heaven will intervene in this irrational reasoning the Iranian Khomeini and his henchmen are planning bad things for God's first family, and I have a feeling the Iran folk will get a good spanking from above.
Click to expand...


You want the "good lord in heaven'" to intervene with religious zealots?


----------



## westwall

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our President tweets on unprovoked Iran attack on America
> 
> All is well! Missiles launched from Iran at two military bases located in Iraq. Assessment of casualties & damages taking place now. So far, so good! We have the most powerful and well equipped military anywhere in the world, by far! I will be making a statement tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it. Rest easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Great American Sean Hannity concluded his broadcast this evening with the message "Let not your heart be troubled".
> 
> Fortunately we have real leadership in Washington in 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







Nice self portrait!  Is that before, or after, you shit your pants?


----------



## xband

Check Fire, fire aye sir. Liberty Secured until morale improves.


----------



## beautress

OnePercenter said:


> tRump's getting impeached and now starting a war. I called it. Better keep the launch codes away from him.


I thought a business elite like yourself would realize Trump knows how to manage bad situations.


Zorro! said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking
> 
> Iranian retaliation begins with missile attack on Iraqi airbase
> 
> 
> 
> From your link was this soundbite: "According to the Iranian Tasnim news agency, Hezbollah will attack Israel if the US responds to Tuesday night's attacks."
> 
> That is crazyspeak on part of Iran.
> 
> Edit: it also wrote this: "Ali Shamkhani, secretary of Iran's Supreme National Security Council, had said that 13 'revenge scenarios' were being considered, Fars news agency reported. Even the weakest option would prove 'a historic nightmare for the Americans,' he said."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IRAN’S HAVING QUITE A NIGHT: Earthquake strikes Iran near nuclear plant.
Click to expand...

 Earthquake, hm? God is warning Iran to back off.


----------



## beautress

OnePercenter said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking
> 
> Iranian retaliation begins with missile attack on Iraqi airbase
> 
> 
> 
> From your link was this soundbite: "According to the Iranian Tasnim news agency, Hezbollah will attack Israel if the US responds to Tuesday night's attacks."
> 
> That is crazyspeak on part of Iran.
> 
> Edit: it also wrote this: "Ali Shamkhani, secretary of Iran's Supreme National Security Council, had said that 13 'revenge scenarios' were being considered, Fars news agency reported. Even the weakest option would prove 'a historic nightmare for the Americans,' he said."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Hezbollah attacks Israel, Iran is toast. Because Trump won't hold back Israel like Bush did when they were attacked at the beginning of the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a feeling the good Lord in heaven will intervene in this irrational reasoning the Iranian Khomeini and his henchmen are planning bad things for God's first family, and I have a feeling the Iran folk will get a good spanking from above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want the "good lord in heaven'" to intervene with religious zealots?
Click to expand...

I just heard he sent them an earthquake near one of their nuclear plants. Why don't you talk it over with the man upstairs.


----------



## Muhammed

DOTR said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit.
> 
> Iran lobbed some glorified SCUDs in the general direction of 2 Iraqi air-bases with Americans who were ready for the attack and prayed to Allah that no American accidentally gets killed by them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If all the Ayatollahs wanted to do was to "save face", why didn't they just put out a press release announcing the death of a 1000 Americans and not fire any missiles at all?   Their media would cover it, CNN and MSNBC would pick it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's kinda hard to fake a ballistic missile launch. How would you even do that?
> 
> I'm sure their state-controlled media is already saying, or will shortly say, that they killed a bunch of American infidels, including 2 Generals and the like, whether it is true or not.
> 
> That's OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media keeps speaking of Iran launching “ballistic missiles”. Isn’t a ballistic missile a sub orbital missile used between continents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. For sure a cruise missile is not a ballistic missile.
Click to expand...

The most significant difference being that a ballistic missile is rocket powered only during a relatively short period of time at launch, like artillery, whereas a cruise missile is powered throughout more of it's flight time and therefore not limited to a ballistic trajectory at launch and can be preprogrammed to steer under radar while avoiding obstacles on the way along a more direct, and therefore faster, route to the target than a ballistic missile.


----------



## Zorro!

beautress said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> tRump's getting impeached and now starting a war. I called it. Better keep the launch codes away from him.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought a business elite like yourself would realize Trump knows how to manage bad situations.
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking
> 
> Iranian retaliation begins with missile attack on Iraqi airbase
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your link was this soundbite: "According to the Iranian Tasnim news agency, Hezbollah will attack Israel if the US responds to Tuesday night's attacks."
> 
> That is crazyspeak on part of Iran.
> 
> Edit: it also wrote this: "Ali Shamkhani, secretary of Iran's Supreme National Security Council, had said that 13 'revenge scenarios' were being considered, Fars news agency reported. Even the weakest option would prove 'a historic nightmare for the Americans,' he said."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IRAN’S HAVING QUITE A NIGHT: Earthquake strikes Iran near nuclear plant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Earthquake, hm? God is warning Iran to back off.
Click to expand...

We'll see how smart the Iranians are.

Pentagon Says It Believes Only Casualties In Attack Were Iraqis.

No US casualties in Iran missile strike, preliminary reports say.

Sounds like Scott Adams called it:






Richard Fernandez:


----------



## TemplarKormac

My standing opinion? Don't respond. 

The Iranians will have to do a lot more than firing pea shooters at us to make us retaliate.


----------



## Zorro!

TemplarKormac said:


> My standing opinion? Don't respond.
> 
> The Iranians will have to do a lot more than firing pea shooters at us to make us retaliate.


They re taking an IQ test, we should know the results soon.  

Trump's descalatory deterrent strike opens the door to renegotiating the nuclear deal.

Robert Satloff, executive director of the Washington Institute for Near East Policy, here. 

The very brazenness of the act may have so unnerved Iran’s leadership that negotiating with the Great Satan, an option Tehran seemed to reject as it sought to extend its influence from Yemen to Baghdad, might become an attractive alternative to the possibility of direct confrontation.​
An episode from an earlier chapter of the U.S.-Iran contest may be instructive: the downing by the USS Vincennes of an Iranian civilian airliner in 1988, killing 290. Though it was an accident, the tragedy convinced the revolutionary founder of the Islamic republic, Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini, that America was about to throw its weight fully in support of Saddam Hussein in the Iran-Iraq War. Fearful of facing the full might of the United States, Khomeini swallowed hard and accepted a U.N.-brokered ceasefire, an act so painful he likened it to drinking “a chalice of poison.”​
Logic suggests that if Tehran blinked when confronted with an accidental use of American power, chances are even greater that it will blink when the use is purposeful, as was clearly the case with Soleimani’s assassination. . . .​
In that respect, Soleimani’s killing puts another potential carrot on the bargaining table beside the eventual lifting of economic sanctions — namely, a commitment from the United States not to use military force to threaten other top leaders or the regime’s survival itself.​
Iran was already in a box before we took out Soleimani. But it hoped to escape following the 2020 election with President Trump defeated.

To help bring about Trump’s defeat, the mullahs were escalating tensions in the Middle East and trying to make Trump look weak and ineffectual.

After taking out Soleimani, Trump doesn’t look weak and ineffectual. However, the situation in the Middle East has, if anything, become more tense.

Iran’s best move now, it seems to me, is to keep things tense, while avoiding war, and continue to hope for the defeat of Trump in November. It would be foolish to negotiate with Trump before November because if Trump loses, it can expect sanctions to be lifted with no alteration to the Obama deal. Indeed, negotiating with Trump would be doubly foolish because it would improve his prospects for reelection.

But if Trump wins in November, the calculus changes. One can imagine Iran renegotiating the Obama deal.

Killing Soleimani has made diplomacy more likely.

*KILLING SOLEIMANI INCREASED THE LIKELIHOOD OF RENEGOTIATING THE NUCLEAR DEAL*


----------



## beautress

OnePercenter said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking
> 
> Iranian retaliation begins with missile attack on Iraqi airbase
> 
> 
> 
> From your link was this soundbite: "According to the Iranian Tasnim news agency, Hezbollah will attack Israel if the US responds to Tuesday night's attacks."
> 
> That is crazyspeak on part of Iran.
> 
> Edit: it also wrote this: "Ali Shamkhani, secretary of Iran's Supreme National Security Council, had said that 13 'revenge scenarios' were being considered, Fars news agency reported. Even the weakest option would prove 'a historic nightmare for the Americans,' he said."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Hezbollah attacks Israel, Iran is toast. Because Trump won't hold back Israel like Bush did when they were attacked at the beginning of the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a feeling the good Lord in heaven will intervene in this irrational reasoning the Iranian Khomeini and his henchmen are planning bad things for God's first family, and I have a feeling the Iran folk will get a good spanking from above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want the "good lord in heaven'" to intervene with religious zealots?
Click to expand...







Earthquake Map of 5.5 Richter Scale rating (it's pretty bad and near a power plant)
An earthquake has hit southern Iran just 60 miles from the country’s Bushehr nuclear power plant.

It hit on Thursday morning and was also felt in Bahrain and other areas around the Persian Gulf.

The US Geological Survey (USGS) said the quake struck at 6.34am GMT, some 60 miles east of the Bushehr nuclear power plant, the only operating nuclear power station in the Islamic Republic.

The USGS put the earthquake’s magnitude at 5.5, while Iranian state television, citing officials, described the quake as a magnitude 5.9. Varying magnitudes are common immediately after a temblor.

Government-run TV did not report any damage at the Bushehr plant, which has seen other earthquakes in the past and was built to resist damage from the tremors.

It said the earthquake’s epicentre was near the town of Kaki, which the Iran Red Cross described as being in a sparsely populated area.
Magnitude-5.5 earthquake strikes Iran near nuclear power plant


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Osiris-ODS said:


> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles


Looks like Trump’s got his war – a war Trump needlessly provoked in an effort to deflect from the humiliation of impeachment.


----------



## WEATHER53

The Kraaken!!


----------



## beautress

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Trump’s got his war – a war Trump needlessly provoked in an effort to deflect from the humiliation of impeachment.
Click to expand...

Be grateful you're not one of the pilots Soleiman drilled a hole in their heads as he tortured them to their deaths.

Mister, you better get your head out of that hole in your butt.


----------



## TemplarKormac

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Trump’s got his war – a war Trump needlessly provoked in an effort to deflect from the humiliation of impeachment.
Click to expand...

Who let the parrot out of his cage?


----------



## Circe

K9Buck said:


> The White House statement that Trump will NOT be addressing the nation means the Iranians didn't do anything to U.S. troops or facilities.  In other words, it's a nothing-burger.  Good night.



AND the Iranians are putting out the info that they are now satisfied --- that they won't fire any more missiles assuming we don't retaliate.

This is doubtless causing a late night at the White House for decisions. 

I'm for war with Iran, myself: they've been trying to get one all year.


----------



## Crixus

Circe said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The White House statement that Trump will NOT be addressing the nation means the Iranians didn't do anything to U.S. troops or facilities.  In other words, it's a nothing-burger.  Good night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND the Iranians are putting out the info that they are now satisfied --- that they won't fire any more missiles assuming we don't retaliate.
> 
> This is doubtless causing a late night at the White House for decisions.
> 
> I'm for war with Iran, myself: they've been trying to get one all year.
Click to expand...



I think it's bunk. I think Iran and Trump have been talking all night, and that they plan to rework how things are and that this useless missile attack was a face saving event to please American media and Irans right wing.


----------



## Circe

Golfing Gator said:


> That’s what I get for quoting CNN.
> 
> Yep....though if it will make you feel any better Hannity said the same thing when I was driving home from the vet, seems that was the rumor for a while



He would have addressed the nation if we were going to full war against Iran. So this may imply that we aren't, yet.


----------



## Circe

Crixus said:


> I think it's bunk. I think Iran and Trump have been talking all night, and that they plan to rework how things are and that this useless missile attack was a face saving event to please American media and Irans right wing.



It is possible ---

The crowds swirling around the funeral were HUGE. So huge that they stampeded and killed 56 and hundreds injured. So the people of Iran are for war, and that gives Iran cover for the missile attack they made and appeases their own people.


----------



## Crixus

Circe said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's bunk. I think Iran and Trump have been talking all night, and that they plan to rework how things are and that this useless missile attack was a face saving event to please American media and Irans right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible ---
> 
> The crowds swirling around the funeral were HUGE. So huge that they stampeded and killed 56 and hundreds injured. So the people of Iran are for war, and that gives Iran cover for the missile attack they made and appeases their own people.
Click to expand...



It's what I would do. I would know that if I pushed it I would never be able to set foot outside again, and it would only be a matter of time before a snark bomb got me or DELTA force is kicking my door in. The revolution that got those guys in power can remove them to. Add all the Afghan dope that gos into Iran, bored pissed off youth, bored pissed off old people and a few loud mouths and there you go.


----------



## Crixus

Circe said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's bunk. I think Iran and Trump have been talking all night, and that they plan to rework how things are and that this useless missile attack was a face saving event to please American media and Irans right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible ---
> 
> The crowds swirling around the funeral were HUGE. So huge that they stampeded and killed 56 and hundreds injured. So the people of Iran are for war, and that gives Iran cover for the missile attack they made and appeases their own people.
Click to expand...



Here is an article on the drug problem. It leads to my next question. The article states that 90% of the worlds opium comes from Afghanistan. When my boy was over there, he said everyone is high all the time. Now the Taliban runs all that so why aren't we bombing and burning poppy fields? I mean, according to Trump opioids are killing Americans way to much. How is it we let terrorists continue making heroin?


----------



## toobfreak

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Trump’s got his war – a war Trump needlessly provoked in an effort to deflect from the humiliation of impeachment.
Click to expand...


There is no impeachment, jackass.  It was all just a show by the democrats for idiots like you.


----------



## sparky

> The U.S. military has *allowed* poppy cultivation to continue* in order to appease farmers and government officials involved with the drug trade who might otherwise turn against the Afghan Karzai government in Kabul.*.



Drug War? American Troops Are Protecting Afghan Opium. U.S. Occupation Leads to All-Time High Heroin Production - Global Research

~S~


----------



## toobfreak

TemplarKormac said:


> My standing opinion? Don't respond.
> 
> The Iranians will have to do a lot more than firing pea shooters at us to make us retaliate.




So far at this point, they've only managed to potentially start a war with Iraq.  They launched missiles into Iraq and to the best of my knowledge have only so far managed to kill some Iraqis!


----------



## sparky

Still no strategy on the horizon fellas....no Congressional stance.....just binary hit/hit back


check it out>>>





House Foreign Affairs Committee
✔@HouseForeign
This Media Post will serve as a reminder that war powers reside in the Congress under the United States Constitution. And that you should read the War Powers Act. *And that you’re not a dictator*. https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1213919480574812160 …

Donald J. Trump
✔@realDonaldTrump
These Media Posts will serve as notification to the United States Congress that should Iran strike any U.S. person or target, the United States will quickly & fully strike back, & perhaps in a disproportionate manner. *Such legal notice is not required*, but is given nevertheless!


207K
5:41 PM - Jan 5, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

74.4K people are talking about this





~S~


----------



## toobfreak

sparky said:


> Still no strategy on the horizon fellas....no Congressional stance.....just binary hit/hit back
> This Media Post will serve as a reminder that war powers reside in the Congress under the United States Constitution. And that you should read the War Powers Act. *And that you’re not a dictator*.


Was Barry a dictator when he killed Osama?  No war has been declared here, no need for Congress.  This is simply a conflagration after our embassy was attacked along with several other provocations the past year leading to the elimination of one head terrorist and a few small missiles launched into a neighboring country killing a few Iraqis.
The towelheads are either too hapless to even hit their target or they didn't have the guts to try.

I know for a fact that we have our best ground missile defense systems in place there.


----------



## sparky

toobfreak said:


> Was Barry a dictator when he killed Osama?



OBL was _not _a high ranking head of state , big difference...



toobfreak said:


> No war has been declared here, no need for Congress.



Trump not only _declared _war, he did so in direct _violation_ of the WPA

~S~


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Ok, Iran got off it's little response. 
No US personnel hurt or killed. Iranian leaders are desperate to save-face to their people, they probably believe they've now done so.
Trump should now let them know anything further, and we'll destroy their Navy. End it there, and move on.


----------



## harmonica

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has not been verified, but...
> 
> 
> 400+ missiles fired thus far
> 70 U.S service member fatalities
> 10 injured
> INCIDENT STILL ONGOING
> 
> Escalating Tensions (@SteppingGlass) January 7, 2020
> 
> Another report says this...
> 
> Reports say Iran is firing dozens of missiles into Iraq, hitting U.S. forces at Al Asad Airbase. Early reports say 20 U.S. troops have died, amid 60+ missile strikes so far. If true, then we are at the precipice of another horrible war in the Middle East.
> 
> Mark Hughes (@markhughesfilms) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> Still 0 confirmed reports of injuries/fatalities in attack.
> 
> Doge (@IntelDoge) January 7, 2020
> 
> 
> If this is true, it's all over for that little shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> that seems like a lot of causlaties for that amount of time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Modern missiles..well aimed....actually the casualties are pretty low..considering.
Click to expand...

like I said, that seemed like too many causualties


----------



## basquebromance

we respond, they respond, we respond, they respond. if that's how its gonna go, this wont end well for both sides.

these are life and death matters. there's a lot at stake here, my friends


----------



## basquebromance

my heart goes out to the iraqi people. they are a resilient people. they are in a proxy war between iran and the US. they voted to kick out the US, they should vote to kick out Iran too! 

its time  to hit the brakes, my friends!


----------



## The Original Tree

gipper said:


> The warmongers want blood.


* You nor Iran has enough blood to pay for their sins,*


----------



## The Original Tree

basquebromance said:


> "the Mullahs understand only 1 language and that's the language of death, so we should give them that" - Dastardly Dan Bongino


But that is all they understand.

fake god allah can't help them even guide their missiles to kill Americans, nor can he protect general salami


----------



## gipper

The Original Tree said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The warmongers want blood.
> 
> 
> 
> * You nor Iran has enough blood to pay for their sins,*
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true psychopath.


----------



## Obiwan

15 missiles, and we suffered NO casualties...

Now I can see why the Democrats like Iran...

They are as dangerous as a bunch of Liberals armed with dildos!!!


----------



## MindWars

MSNBC Amplified Fake News That Iranian Attack Had Killed 30 U.S. Soldiers

Well, whatta yah know....................

During the Iranian missile attack on U.S. air bases in Iraq, MSNBC amplified a fake news claim by Iranian state media that the air assault had killed 30 U.S. troops.


----------



## MindWars

MindWars said:


> MSNBC Amplified Fake News That Iranian Attack Had Killed 30 U.S. Soldiers
> 
> Well, whatta yah know....................
> 
> During the Iranian missile attack on U.S. air bases in Iraq, MSNBC amplified a fake news claim by Iranian state media that the air assault had killed 30 U.S. troops.




Nothing like my link of updates at least i'm keeping them in one place... lol





MSNBC Amplified Fake News That Iranian Attack Had Killed 30 U.S. Soldiers


----------



## irosie91

MindWars said:


> MSNBC Amplified Fake News That Iranian Attack Had Killed 30 U.S. Soldiers
> 
> Well, whatta yah know....................
> 
> During the Iranian missile attack on U.S. air bases in Iraq, MSNBC amplified a fake news claim by Iranian state media that the air assault had killed 30 U.S. troops.



Huh?       did Iran or did Iran not....make that claim?


----------



## toobfreak

sparky said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was Barry a dictator when he killed Osama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OBL was _not _a high ranking head of state , big difference...
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> No war has been declared here, no need for Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump not only _declared _war, he did so in direct _violation_ of the WPA
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...



Go get CRANKED, Skippy.  There has been no official declaration of war on OUR side as of last night, Iran has been declaring war for 40 years, and OBL was a global terrorist.  Soleimani was a global terrorist.  That is all that matters when someone is killing your people. In fact, Bin Laden was zero threat to us and not attacking any interest of ours at all when we killed him.  Far less than Soleimani.  Soleimani and Iran have been attacking us regularly.


----------



## MindWars

We are at one of the most critical turning points in modern world history, and whether or not we will be able to avoid World War 3 will come down to a handful of key decisions that Donald Trump will make over the next few days. 
Iran Warns That Israel Will Be Bombed If Trump Responds To The Missile Attack On U.S. Bases In Iraq


----------



## georgephillip

*War is (Still) a Racket:*

Major U.S. Military Contractors Stand to Reap Huge Windfalls from Escalation of Conflict with Iran - Global Research

_"CEOs of major U.S. military contractors stand to reap huge windfalls from the escalation of conflict with Iran. This was evident in the immediate aftermath of the U.S. assassination of a top Iranian military official last week. 

"As soon as the news reached financial markets, these companies’ share prices spiked, inflating the value of their executives’ stock-based pay...."_
_
"Northrop Grumman executives saw the biggest increase in the value of their stocks after the U.S. airstrike that killed Qasem Suleimani on January 2. 

"Shares in the B-2 bomber maker rose 5.43 percent by the end of trading the following day.

"Wesley Bush, who turned Northrop Grumman’s reins over to Kathy Warden last year, held 251,947 shares of company stock in various trusts as of his final SEC Form 4 filing in May 2019. (Companies must submit these reports when top executives and directors buy and sell company stock.) 

"Assuming Bush is still sitting on that stockpile, he saw the value grow by $4.9 million to a total of $94.5 million last Friday."_


----------



## MindWars

irosie91 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC Amplified Fake News That Iranian Attack Had Killed 30 U.S. Soldiers
> 
> Well, whatta yah know....................
> 
> During the Iranian missile attack on U.S. air bases in Iraq, MSNBC amplified a fake news claim by Iranian state media that the air assault had killed 30 U.S. troops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?       did Iran or did Iran not....make that claim?
Click to expand...


I haven't analyzed it all yet.


----------



## MindWars

irosie91 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC Amplified Fake News That Iranian Attack Had Killed 30 U.S. Soldiers
> 
> Well, whatta yah know....................
> 
> During the Iranian missile attack on U.S. air bases in Iraq, MSNBC amplified a fake news claim by Iranian state media that the air assault had killed 30 U.S. troops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?       did Iran or did Iran not....make that claim?
Click to expand...



I just saw this one though lol JJust posted it.

Photographs show remains of Iranian missiles that landed close to the Ayn al-Assad Air Base during the attack last night having possibly been shot down.
Photographs Show Iranian Missiles Used to Attack U.S. Base


----------



## The Original Tree

gipper said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The warmongers want blood.
> 
> 
> 
> * You nor Iran has enough blood to pay for their sins,*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true psychopath.
Click to expand...

*Spoken like a true Iranian*


----------



## The Original Tree

georgephillip said:


> *War is (Still) a Racket:*
> 
> Major U.S. Military Contractors Stand to Reap Huge Windfalls from Escalation of Conflict with Iran - Global Research
> 
> _"CEOs of major U.S. military contractors stand to reap huge windfalls from the escalation of conflict with Iran. This was evident in the immediate aftermath of the U.S. assassination of a top Iranian military official last week.
> 
> "As soon as the news reached financial markets, these companies’ share prices spiked, inflating the value of their executives’ stock-based pay...."
> 
> "Northrop Grumman executives saw the biggest increase in the value of their stocks after the U.S. airstrike that killed Qasem Suleimani on January 2.
> 
> "Shares in the B-2 bomber maker rose 5.43 percent by the end of trading the following day.
> 
> "Wesley Bush, who turned Northrop Grumman’s reins over to Kathy Warden last year, held 251,947 shares of company stock in various trusts as of his final SEC Form 4 filing in May 2019. (Companies must submit these reports when top executives and directors buy and sell company stock.)
> 
> "Assuming Bush is still sitting on that stockpile, he saw the value grow by $4.9 million to a total of $94.5 million last Friday."_


*$150 Billion of Obama Bucks, plus 20% of our Uranium went to Russia to help build Iran's ICBM and Nuclear Weapons Capability, to pay Russia to build Obama Bombs for Iran.

fake god allah will not be able to save Obama Bin Lying from Hell on Judgment Day.  He'll be burning in Hell with Hitler, General Salami, your dead daddy Al Baghdadi, and Osama Bin Laden.*


----------



## The Original Tree

Obiwan said:


> 15 missiles, and we suffered NO casualties...
> 
> Now I can see why the Democrats like Iran...
> 
> They are as dangerous as a bunch of Liberals armed with dildos!!!


*Ollie Assburn could not help The Unholy Ayatollah Assahollah guide The Obama Bombs Iran Paid Russia for with Obama Bucks to kill any American Soldiers.  Yet Democrats were hoping for exactly that.

Ollie Assburn also could not protect Osama Bin Laden, Al Baghdadi, or General Salami from the flames of Hell.

So much for Ollie Assburn being "GREAT"!*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HereWeGoAgain said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the US massacred 25 Iraqi troops?  This is why they rioted at the embassy. Get informed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked you several times and you've failed to answer.
> Why would Iran bomb US interests for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to see the link that says US forces massacred 25 Iragi militia.  I think that is total, 100% BULLSHIT!  Iran is attacking us cuz we killed their general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...but I like badgering the dumbshit to see if he responds with something I can ridicule.
Click to expand...


you just keep ending up with shit on your face when you do since you refuse to look at the evidence he posts.LOL you are as bad as the brainwashed sheep here at USMB who run off from facts that the party they are in love with, wheter it be the dems or repubs,ignroing they are one in the same so much in denial mode that they are wrong,you're the same.lol


----------



## MindWars

gipper said:


> More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.



it's not him --------------------we know blaming him feels really good to cucks but  DEEP STATE DEEEP STATE DEEP STATE LET THAT SINK IN


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

LA RAM FAN said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked you several times and you've failed to answer.
> Why would Iran bomb US interests for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to see the link that says US forces massacred 25 Iragi militia.  I think that is total, 100% BULLSHIT!  Iran is attacking us cuz we killed their general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...but I like badgering the dumbshit to see if he responds with something I can ridicule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you just keep ending up with shit on your face when you do since you refuse to look at the evidence he posts.LOL you are as bad as the brainwashed sheep here at USMB who run off from facts that the party they are in love with, wheter it be the dems or repubs,ignroing they are one in the same so much in denial mode that they are wrong,you're the same.lol
Click to expand...


You still think this whole mess started with the killing of Solemani.
Talk about being a dumbass.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked you several times and you've failed to answer.
> Why would Iran bomb US interests for killing Iraqis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to see the link that says US forces massacred 25 Iragi militia.  I think that is total, 100% BULLSHIT!  Iran is attacking us cuz we killed their general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...but I like badgering the dumbshit to see if he responds with something I can ridicule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you just keep ending up with shit on your face when you do since you refuse to look at the evidence he posts.LOL you are as bad as the brainwashed sheep here at USMB who run off from facts that the party they are in love with, wheter it be the dems or repubs,ignroing they are one in the same so much in denial mode that they are wrong,you're the same.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still think this whole mess started with the killing of Solemani.
> Talk about being a dumbass.....
Click to expand...


denial mode from the troll as always.LOL


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

LA RAM FAN said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked you several times and you've failed to answer.
> Why would Iran bomb US interests for killing Iraqis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see the link that says US forces massacred 25 Iragi militia.  I think that is total, 100% BULLSHIT!  Iran is attacking us cuz we killed their general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...but I like badgering the dumbshit to see if he responds with something I can ridicule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you just keep ending up with shit on your face when you do since you refuse to look at the evidence he posts.LOL you are as bad as the brainwashed sheep here at USMB who run off from facts that the party they are in love with, wheter it be the dems or repubs,ignroing they are one in the same so much in denial mode that they are wrong,you're the same.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still think this whole mess started with the killing of Solemani.
> Talk about being a dumbass.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> denial mode from the troll as always.LOL
Click to expand...


     Denial of what?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

2aguy said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kill. Kill. Kill.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Iran has murdered hundreds of Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you also think the CIA is not ab evil organization and does not go around and start wars in other countries as well i am sure.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how’d Trump get Iran to attack us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow you are way dumber than I thought, do you have have alzheimers diseace or soemthing? have you already forgotten he PROVOKED them by MURDERING a general in violation of the UN? obviously so.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a violation you Iran sympathizing asshat.....he was a listed terrorist responsible for killing
> U.S. citizens......
Click to expand...






here,.take this rag so you can wipe the shit off your face in embarrassment knowing i handed your ass to you on a platter.

dont take being checkmated too badly.

*Lies, the Bethlehem Doctrine, and the Illegal Murder of Soleimani 636*
Lies, the Bethlehem Doctrine, and the Illegal Murder of Soleimani - Craig Murray

". . . Let us now move on to the next lie, which is being widely repeated, this time originated by Donald Trump, that Soleimani was responsible for the “deaths of hundreds, if not thousands, of Americans”. This lie has been parroted by everybody, Republicans and Democrats alike.


Really? Who were they? When and where? While the Bethlehem Doctrine allows you to kill somebody because they might be going to attack someone, sometime, but you don’t know who or when, there is a reasonable expectation that if you are claiming people have already been killed you should be able to say who and when.


The truth of the matter is that if you take every American killed including and since 9/11, in the resultant Middle East related wars, conflicts and terrorist acts, *well over 90% of them have been killed by Sunni Muslims financed and supported out of Saudi Arabia and its gulf satellites, and less than 10% of those Americans have been killed by Shia Muslims tied to Iran.. . ."*


----------



## airplanemechanic

Polishprince said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plane crashed with 180 on
> board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a passenger jet taking off from Tehran International destined for Ukraine.
Click to expand...


Iran is refusing to turn over the black box.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

buttercup said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thousands of dead on 9-11 and the thousands of our dead in the ME disagree about Iran.
Click to expand...




and YET these clowns despite this evidence here that our corporate controlled medias  lies to them EVERYDAY and lied about 9/11,keeps on falling for propaganda like this on Iran.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran says they will attack inside the US and Hezbolla will attack Israel if the US responds.
> 
> They love their rhetoric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:  Not one American killed in the Iranian attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Trump will nuke Iran anyway for general purposes, and you will dutifully support him.
Click to expand...


yep yep and yep,they are as bad as the what did you always call Obozo? the obamanites ot something? they are as loony as them.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

beagle9 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kill. Kill. Kill.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Iran has murdered hundreds of Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you also think the CIA is not ab evil organization and does not go around and start wars in other countries as well i am sure.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how’d Trump get Iran to attack us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow you are way dumber than I thought, do you have have alzheimers diseace or something? have you already forgotten he PROVOKED them by MURDERING a general in violation of the UN? obviously so.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you forget the American deaths this general masterminded ? Hey, if he thought that he was safe coming into Iraq where American blood sweat and tears were shed, then he was the idiot for such a move. If any terrorist thinks that they can walk around in Iraq like they are taking some kind of walk through the tulip's, then they are highly mistaken. When we leave Iraq, then they might get away with it, but only when we leave. Until then they best stay in their country where they are protected.
Click to expand...




— Charlotte Clymer️‍ (@cmclymer) January 3, 2020


A _New Yorker_ article from 2013 also points out that the U.S. actually worked with Soleimani "to help the United States destroy their mutual enemy, the Taliban." That lasted until former President George W. Bush declared Iran part of his "Axis of Evil" in the Middle East._"_


HereWeGoAgain said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see the link that says US forces massacred 25 Iragi militia.  I think that is total, 100% BULLSHIT!  Iran is attacking us cuz we killed their general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...but I like badgering the dumbshit to see if he responds with something I can ridicule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you just keep ending up with shit on your face when you do since you refuse to look at the evidence he posts.LOL you are as bad as the brainwashed sheep here at USMB who run off from facts that the party they are in love with, wheter it be the dems or repubs,ignroing they are one in the same so much in denial mode that they are wrong,you're the same.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still think this whole mess started with the killing of Solemani.
> Talk about being a dumbass.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denial of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that Iran only bombed the american bases cause of asshole trumps actions dumbshit.LOL
> 
> 
> you been listening way too  much to what the corporate controlled media like the blind sheep you are.
> 
> i get sick of posting this just to watch it go cowardly ignored by sheep like you cause you cant handle the truth that our fucking government as they ALWAYS FUCKING DO,started this war.
> 
> *Lies, the Bethlehem Doctrine, and the Illegal Murder of Soleimani 636*
> Lies, the Bethlehem Doctrine, and the Illegal Murder of Soleimani - Craig Murray
> 
> ". . . Let us now move on to the next lie, which is being widely repeated, this time originated by Donald Trump, that Soleimani was responsible for the “deaths of hundreds, if not thousands, of Americans”. This lie has been parroted by everybody, Republicans and Democrats alike.
> 
> 
> Really? Who were they? When and where? While the Bethlehem Doctrine allows you to kill somebody because they might be going to attack someone, sometime, but you don’t know who or when, there is a reasonable expectation that if you are claiming people have already been killed you should be able to say who and when.
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is that if you take every American killed including and since 9/11, in the resultant Middle East related wars, conflicts and terrorist acts, *well over 90% of them have been killed by Sunni Muslims financed and supported out of Saudi Arabia and its gulf satellites, and less than 10% of those Americans have been killed by Shia Muslims tied to Iran.. . ."*
Click to expand...


----------



## Polishprince

LA RAM FAN said:


> that Iran only bombed the american bases cause of asshole trumps actions dumbshit.LOL




President Trump only whacked Soleimani because Soleimani whacked the American contractor.


Not a dumb action at all.    

Did Soleimani really think that he would get away with it?


----------



## theHawk

Well, no declaration of war from the “warmonger” President Trump.

How will the regressive misfits spin this?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Polishprince said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> that Iran only bombed the american bases cause of asshole trumps actions dumbshit.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump only whacked Soleimani because Soleimani whacked the American contractor.
> 
> 
> Not a dumb action at all.
> 
> Did Soleimani really think that he would get away with it?
Click to expand...


JESUS CHRIST,I have to keep posing it again and again just to watch the sheep here at USMB to cowardly run off from it with their tail betwee their legs.

*Lies, the Bethlehem Doctrine, and the Illegal Murder of Soleimani 636*
Lies, the Bethlehem Doctrine, and the Illegal Murder of Soleimani - Craig Murray

". . . Let us now move on to the next lie, which is being widely repeated, this time originated by Donald Trump, that Soleimani was responsible for the “deaths of hundreds, if not thousands, of Americans”. This lie has been parroted by everybody, Republicans and Democrats alike.


Really? Who were they? When and where? While the Bethlehem Doctrine allows you to kill somebody because they might be going to attack someone, sometime, but you don’t know who or when, there is a reasonable expectation that if you are claiming people have already been killed you should be able to say who and when.


The truth of the matter is that if you take every American killed including and since 9/11, in the resultant Middle East related wars, conflicts and terrorist acts, *well over 90% of them have been killed by Sunni Muslims financed and supported out of Saudi Arabia and its gulf satellites, and less than 10% of those Americans have been killed by Shia Muslims tied to Iran.. . ."*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

beagle9 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kill. Kill. Kill.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Iran has murdered hundreds of Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you also think the CIA is not ab evil organization and does not go around and start wars in other countries as well i am sure.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how’d Trump get Iran to attack us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow you are way dumber than I thought, do you have have alzheimers diseace or something? have you already forgotten he PROVOKED them by MURDERING a general in violation of the UN? obviously so.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you forget the American deaths this general masterminded ? Hey, if he thought that he was safe coming into Iraq where American blood sweat and tears were shed, then he was the idiot for such a move. If any terrorist thinks that they can walk around in Iraq like they are taking some kind of walk through the tulip's, then they are highly mistaken. When we leave Iraq, then they might get away with it, but only when we leave. Until then they best stay in their country where they are protected.
Click to expand...



dude STOP listening to what the fucking CIA controlled media bullshit they keep spinning tells you,get a CLUE and stop falling for their propaganda.

*Lies, the Bethlehem Doctrine, and the Illegal Murder of Soleimani 636*
Lies, the Bethlehem Doctrine, and the Illegal Murder of Soleimani - Craig Murray

". . . Let us now move on to the next lie, which is being widely repeated, this time originated by Donald Trump, that Soleimani was responsible for the “deaths of hundreds, if not thousands, of Americans”. This lie has been parroted by everybody, Republicans and Democrats alike.


Really? Who were they? When and where? While the Bethlehem Doctrine allows you to kill somebody because they might be going to attack someone, sometime, but you don’t know who or when, there is a reasonable expectation that if you are claiming people have already been killed you should be able to say who and when.


The truth of the matter is that if you take every American killed including and since 9/11, in the resultant Middle East related wars, conflicts and terrorist acts, *well over 90% of them have been killed by Sunni Muslims financed and supported out of Saudi Arabia and its gulf satellites, and less than 10% of those Americans have been killed by Shia Muslims tied to Iran.. . ."*


----------



## DOTR

MindWars said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> More blood on Dumb Don’s hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not him --------------------we know blaming him feels really good to cucks but  DEEP STATE DEEEP STATE DEEP STATE LET THAT SINK IN
Click to expand...


  Not only does it feel good..but its safe.  The approved villain. And these people never get outside the lines drawn for them.

  I have been wondering to myself about why these leftists, like parrots, all mindlessly babble about Saudi Arabia while defending Iran...love Hezbollah but hate Israel. Admire terrorist PKK Kurds but hate Turkey. The one thing I see they have in common is that they hate any country that has allied itself with the US..and the media approves and leads it.

  BTW I thought Turkey was going to annihilate the Kurds? It was hours a day coverage for a while when Trump was trying to pull troops out. Dire predictions and fake videos galore. Now nothing. Just another "see if it sticks" campaign that didnt work I suppose.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BWK said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran says they will attack inside the US and Hezbolla will attack Israel if the US responds.
> 
> They love their rhetoric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:  Not one American killed in the Iranian attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Trump will nuke Iran anyway for general purposes, and you will dutifully support him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! They are brainless children parading around as adults, cheer leading about bombing the shit out of people over something Trump started. They are borderline retarded and totally evil.
> 
> They try and pretend they are somehow morally better. They are not. Not even close.
Click to expand...


yeah they are as bad as the Obomination worshippers that no matter how evil he brought on the country,they cheered him on.two birds of a feather.

not one american was killed in the bombing but Iran is the one waging war according to their fucked up logic.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

LA RAM FAN said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Iran has murdered hundreds of Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you also think the CIA is not ab evil organization and does not go around and start wars in other countries as well i am sure.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how’d Trump get Iran to attack us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow you are way dumber than I thought, do you have have alzheimers diseace or something? have you already forgotten he PROVOKED them by MURDERING a general in violation of the UN? obviously so.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you forget the American deaths this general masterminded ? Hey, if he thought that he was safe coming into Iraq where American blood sweat and tears were shed, then he was the idiot for such a move. If any terrorist thinks that they can walk around in Iraq like they are taking some kind of walk through the tulip's, then they are highly mistaken. When we leave Iraq, then they might get away with it, but only when we leave. Until then they best stay in their country where they are protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> — Charlotte Clymer️‍ (@cmclymer) January 3, 2020
> 
> 
> A _New Yorker_ article from 2013 also points out that the U.S. actually worked with Soleimani "to help the United States destroy their mutual enemy, the Taliban." That lasted until former President George W. Bush declared Iran part of his "Axis of Evil" in the Middle East._"_
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...but I like badgering the dumbshit to see if he responds with something I can ridicule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you just keep ending up with shit on your face when you do since you refuse to look at the evidence he posts.LOL you are as bad as the brainwashed sheep here at USMB who run off from facts that the party they are in love with, wheter it be the dems or repubs,ignroing they are one in the same so much in denial mode that they are wrong,you're the same.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still think this whole mess started with the killing of Solemani.
> Talk about being a dumbass.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denial of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that Iran only bombed the american bases cause of asshole trumps actions dumbshit.LOL
> 
> 
> you been listening way too  much to what the corporate controlled media like the blind sheep you are.
> 
> i get sick of posting this just to watch it go cowardly ignored by sheep like you cause you cant handle the truth that our fucking government as they ALWAYS FUCKING DO,started this war.
> 
> *Lies, the Bethlehem Doctrine, and the Illegal Murder of Soleimani 636*
> Lies, the Bethlehem Doctrine, and the Illegal Murder of Soleimani - Craig Murray
> 
> ". . . Let us now move on to the next lie, which is being widely repeated, this time originated by Donald Trump, that Soleimani was responsible for the “deaths of hundreds, if not thousands, of Americans”. This lie has been parroted by everybody, Republicans and Democrats alike.
> 
> 
> Really? Who were they? When and where? While the Bethlehem Doctrine allows you to kill somebody because they might be going to attack someone, sometime, but you don’t know who or when, there is a reasonable expectation that if you are claiming people have already been killed you should be able to say who and when.
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is that if you take every American killed including and since 9/11, in the resultant Middle East related wars, conflicts and terrorist acts, *well over 90% of them have been killed by Sunni Muslims financed and supported out of Saudi Arabia and its gulf satellites, and less than 10% of those Americans have been killed by Shia Muslims tied to Iran.. . ."*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


  So?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Let's take out thier oldest most sacred mosque ...why not got fuckers have zero respect for other cultures they blow up 1000 year old buddhas without even flinching...
> 
> And I dont know why we cant just take out the whole friggin "leadership " while they're in session standing around chanting death to America ......just like some " democrats "
> View attachment 299023
> 
> 
> Then ya let the Iranian people sort the rest out amongst themselves .
> They were just rioting in the streets ...and they got slaughtered for it ...yet again  ....all it would take is one general with loyal troops for the people to get behind  to start slitting islamomanic throats ...
> 
> In a deplorable Yankee world I would try to flip iran without shedding one drop of american blood .Then down the road you could obliterate the trailer trash of the desert Saudis



uh how come sick americans cheer on a fucking evil CIA organization that starts wars in countries over and over and has done for DECADES and is trying to do with Iran but the sheep here at USMB support our  fucking evil government for doing so is what you SHOULD be asking.


----------



## Polishprince

LA RAM FAN said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> that Iran only bombed the american bases cause of asshole trumps actions dumbshit.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump only whacked Soleimani because Soleimani whacked the American contractor.
> 
> 
> Not a dumb action at all.
> 
> Did Soleimani really think that he would get away with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JESUS CHRIST,I have to keep posing it again and again just to watch the sheep here at USMB to cowardly run off from it with their tail betwee their legs.
> 
> *Lies, the Bethlehem Doctrine, and the Illegal Murder of Soleimani 636*
> Lies, the Bethlehem Doctrine, and the Illegal Murder of Soleimani - Craig Murray
> 
> ". . . Let us now move on to the next lie, which is being widely repeated, this time originated by Donald Trump, that Soleimani was responsible for the “deaths of hundreds, if not thousands, of Americans”. This lie has been parroted by everybody, Republicans and Democrats alike.
> 
> 
> Really? Who were they? When and where? While the Bethlehem Doctrine allows you to kill somebody because they might be going to attack someone, sometime, but you don’t know who or when, there is a reasonable expectation that if you are claiming people have already been killed you should be able to say who and when.
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is that if you take every American killed including and since 9/11, in the resultant Middle East related wars, conflicts and terrorist acts, *well over 90% of them have been killed by Sunni Muslims financed and supported out of Saudi Arabia and its gulf satellites, and less than 10% of those Americans have been killed by Shia Muslims tied to Iran.. . ."*
Click to expand...



That's fine, if you think that Soleimani was the modern day Mother Teresa and should be in line for the Nobel Peace Prize, that's your prerogative.     But its not the view of President Trump or his intelligence sources.  What they've picked up is that Soleimani is a terrorist and a real piece of poop.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

basquebromance said:


> Trump just refused to brief the nation tonight on Iran, because he's a coward who needs to be removed from office



wont happen I am afraid,that applied to the presidents of the past five administrations as well,all warmongering presidents so i dont see that all of a sudden changing now at the moment.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kosh said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...but more projection on your part, I see.   We know CRCs are just the other side of the coin from fundie muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we know you you will go and support your terrorist hereos!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Omar, when you learn English in one of those muslim schools, they don't really help you with correct spelling much, do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you denigrate Islamic education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every day I would....gladly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know that the far left share the same theocracy as Iran, it is why you support the terrorists!
Click to expand...


the terrorists as in the CIA who is trying to start this war,THOSE terrorists? yeah its incredble that sheep here at USMB support THOSE terrorists,thats fucking sick.


----------



## theHawk

LA RAM FAN said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump just refused to brief the nation tonight on Iran, because he's a coward who needs to be removed from office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wont happen I am afraid,that applied to the presidents of the past five administrations as well,all warmongering presidents so i dont see that all of a sudden changing now at the moment.
Click to expand...


President Trump just gave his speech.

No war.  

How do you explain this?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Iran attack us for killing Iraqis?
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thanks to asshole trump  who STARTED it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> two morons who can only laugh off truth of this post i see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...we're just laughing at you.
Click to expand...



laughing in defeat as you cowardly run off with your tail between your legs when people like me,gipper,and others own your sorry ass with evidence you keep cowardly evading chickenshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

beagle9 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..I heard on the news that Iran is saying we better not retaliate with their bombings in Iraq bases because we killed their general. So...they think killing our soldiers..more than one if the reports of 70 dead...is payment for their ONE lowlife scumbag that killed his own people and planned attacks on us as well? Fuck that. They want to play bomb games? Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be right. Trump said killing the general would prevent attacks. You must have bad info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prevent gorilla/terrorist attacks around the world in message there of, and not to mean that it would prevent government promoted attacks by a nation promoting terrorist attacks in the region under cover against American's.
Click to expand...


uh dude the only way THAT happens is for americans to stand up to our corrupt governent and abolish the CIA and the fed who are ALWAYS the terrorists you are talking about starting wars in other countries.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dare we retaliate for attacking our embassy?!
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody was killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not well informed, are you
Click to expand...




BWK said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not know we are the largest exporter of oil?
> 
> Was killing Salami a "needless loss of life"?
> 
> 
> 
> Im talking about us you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your president can handle this without loss of american life. He isnt interested in fighting them on their terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? He already fucked up a great deal with Iran that was working, he got impeached, said he would bomb the shit out of them and get their oil, so here we are. And "Trump can handle this?" Are you out of your damn mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shitforbrains.
> 
> Iran is violating the deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any idea just how fucking stupid you are? Did you even read your own link?* et the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) recently stated that it could not verify that Iran was “fully implementing the agreement” by not engaging in activities that would allow it to make a nuclear explosive device. Yukiya Amano of the IAEA told Reuters that when it comes to inspections, which are stipulated in Section T of the agreement, “our tools are limited.” Amano continued to say: “In other sections, for example, Iran has committed to submit declarations, place their activities under safeguards or ensure access by us. But in Section T, I don’t see any (such commitment).”
> *
> The (IAEA) stated that it could not verify that Iran was "fully implementing the agreement." Is your brain capable of interpreting that statement from your own link? You aren't just grossly stupid,  you're a liar too.
Click to expand...


I know he is so fucking stupid I am done with him.Not surprising he proved himself wrong with his OWN link,he has alzheimers diseace,he had to ask me earlier WHY did Iran attack the bases.I am seriously i am not making this stuff up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

LA RAM FAN said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. You dummies complain about a little protest outside the embassy, but ignore the fact it was in retaliation of the US massacring 25 Iraqi militia.
> If this is news to you, you have to admit you are uninformed.
> 
> 
> 
> Violent attacks upon US soil.
> 
> View attachment 298976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thanks to asshole trump  who STARTED it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> two morons who can only laugh off truth of this post i see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...we're just laughing at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> laughing in defeat as you cowardly run off with your tail between your legs when people like me,gipper,and others own your sorry ass with evidence you keep cowardly evading chickenshit.
Click to expand...


  LOL....you never back up your assertions.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Polishprince said:


> Our President tweets on unprovoked Iran attack on America
> 
> All is well! Missiles launched from Iran at two military bases located in Iraq. Assessment of casualties & damages taking place now. So far, so good! We have the most powerful and well equipped military anywhere in the world, by far! I will be making a statement tomorrow morning.



unprovoked attack? from his OWN mouth and you morons STILL cheer this fucking murderer on? oh my god,beam me up scotty there are no intelligent life forms on this planet.

man how much crack do trump supporters smoke everyday?.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

XponentialChaos said:


> Great news that there are no American casualties so far.  Hopefully that news remains and none of our people were hurt.
> 
> It's being reported that they targeted a facility that was not occupied by Americans and the Iranian leader's tweet seemed very measured, more interested in defending themselves than escalating this situation.  Trump tweeted but didn't say anything stupid.
> 
> Hopefully this ends here.



Yeah I hope it ends as well but Trump seems to want to serve the bankers as all presidents since Lyndon Johnson have and give them the war they want. every war the bankers are ALWAYS behind it.very few sheep here at USMB can comprehend that little fact.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

XponentialChaos said:


> Iran foreign minister:
> 
> View attachment 299028



the brainwashed sheep at USMB dont get it that all Iran wants to to is be left alone. hard to do when some asshole POTUS is doing the bidding of the bankers and trying to get a war started with them.


----------



## Polishprince

LA RAM FAN said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran foreign minister:
> 
> View attachment 299028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the brainwashed sheep at USMB dont get it that all Iran wants to to is be left alone. hard to do when some asshole POTUS is doing the bidding of the bankers and trying to get a war started with them.
Click to expand...



What makes you think President Trump wants a war at all?

Actually, he wants Iran to give up terror, give up evil.

If Iran didn't whack our beloved contractor, their pos general wouldn't have been clipped.


----------



## theHawk

LA RAM FAN said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran foreign minister:
> 
> View attachment 299028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the brainwashed sheep at USMB dont get it that all Iran wants to to is be left alone. hard to do when some asshole POTUS is doing the bidding of the bankers and trying to get a war started with them.
Click to expand...



So why did the President just say we aren’t going to war?

LA RAM FAN doesn’t seem to be able to answer this question.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

airplanemechanic said:


> Iran didn't hurt a single American. This was saving face.





Gracie said:


> If our guys did not get hurt...then I am all for getting out of there and let them bicker amongst themselves. If even one of our soldiers was hurt..that's another story.



No soldiers were hurt so this needs to end and have them get out of there indeed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Trump’s got his war – a war Trump needlessly provoked in an effort to deflect from the humiliation of impeachment.
Click to expand...


oh my god,this is the first time you ever posted something correct,the world must be coming to an end.LOL


----------



## Weatherman2020

LA RAM FAN said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dare we retaliate for attacking our embassy?!
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody was killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not well informed, are you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im talking about us you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your president can handle this without loss of american life. He isnt interested in fighting them on their terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? He already fucked up a great deal with Iran that was working, he got impeached, said he would bomb the shit out of them and get their oil, so here we are. And "Trump can handle this?" Are you out of your damn mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shitforbrains.
> 
> Iran is violating the deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any idea just how fucking stupid you are? Did you even read your own link?* et the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) recently stated that it could not verify that Iran was “fully implementing the agreement” by not engaging in activities that would allow it to make a nuclear explosive device. Yukiya Amano of the IAEA told Reuters that when it comes to inspections, which are stipulated in Section T of the agreement, “our tools are limited.” Amano continued to say: “In other sections, for example, Iran has committed to submit declarations, place their activities under safeguards or ensure access by us. But in Section T, I don’t see any (such commitment).”
> *
> The (IAEA) stated that it could not verify that Iran was "fully implementing the agreement." Is your brain capable of interpreting that statement from your own link? You aren't just grossly stupid,  you're a liar too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know he is so fucking stupid I am done with him.Not surprising he proved himself wrong with his OWN link,he has alzheimers diseace,he had to ask me earlier WHY did Iran attack the bases.I am seriously i am not making this stuff up.
Click to expand...

The only thing proven is you’re a pussy coward.


----------



## Weatherman2020

LA RAM FAN said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran didn't hurt a single American. This was saving face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If our guys did not get hurt...then I am all for getting out of there and let them bicker amongst themselves. If even one of our soldiers was hurt..that's another story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No soldiers were hurt so this needs to end and have them get out of there indeed.
Click to expand...

You’d fit perfect into one of the morons who let Hitler take the Rhine to show what pussys the French and English are.


----------



## Polishprince

LA RAM FAN said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran didn't hurt a single American. This was saving face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If our guys did not get hurt...then I am all for getting out of there and let them bicker amongst themselves. If even one of our soldiers was hurt..that's another story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No soldiers were hurt so this needs to end and have them get out of there indeed.
Click to expand...



That is the President's long term plan, without a doubt.  After all, with great innovations like Fracking, we don't need oil from the middle east under Trump.


----------



## 2aguy

LA RAM FAN said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Iran has murdered hundreds of Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you also think the CIA is not ab evil organization and does not go around and start wars in other countries as well i am sure.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how’d Trump get Iran to attack us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow you are way dumber than I thought, do you have have alzheimers diseace or soemthing? have you already forgotten he PROVOKED them by MURDERING a general in violation of the UN? obviously so.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a violation you Iran sympathizing asshat.....he was a listed terrorist responsible for killing
> U.S. citizens......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here,.take this rag so you can wipe the shit off your face in embarrassment knowing i handed your ass to you on a platter.
> 
> dont take being checkmated too badly.
> 
> *Lies, the Bethlehem Doctrine, and the Illegal Murder of Soleimani 636*
> Lies, the Bethlehem Doctrine, and the Illegal Murder of Soleimani - Craig Murray
> 
> ". . . Let us now move on to the next lie, which is being widely repeated, this time originated by Donald Trump, that Soleimani was responsible for the “deaths of hundreds, if not thousands, of Americans”. This lie has been parroted by everybody, Republicans and Democrats alike.
> 
> 
> Really? Who were they? When and where? While the Bethlehem Doctrine allows you to kill somebody because they might be going to attack someone, sometime, but you don’t know who or when, there is a reasonable expectation that if you are claiming people have already been killed you should be able to say who and when.
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is that if you take every American killed including and since 9/11, in the resultant Middle East related wars, conflicts and terrorist acts, *well over 90% of them have been killed by Sunni Muslims financed and supported out of Saudi Arabia and its gulf satellites, and less than 10% of those Americans have been killed by Shia Muslims tied to Iran.. . ."*
Click to expand...



Wow...the stupid is strong with you.......


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## westwall

basquebromance said:


>






And the stupid is strong with this moron too.


----------



## westwall

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Trump’s got his war – a war Trump needlessly provoked in an effort to deflect from the humiliation of impeachment.
Click to expand...






Looks like you were wrong,  yet again.  Clueless pseudo intellectual is clueless. 

Go figure.


----------



## 2aguy

westwall said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Trump’s got his war – a war Trump needlessly provoked in an effort to deflect from the humiliation of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you were wrong,  yet again.  Clueless pseudo intellectual is clueless.
> 
> Go figure.
Click to expand...



They are proven wrong over and over again, they are shown to have absolutely no understanding of who Trump is.......and they insist on posting about him......


----------



## 2aguy

LA RAM FAN said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran foreign minister:
> 
> View attachment 299028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the brainwashed sheep at USMB dont get it that all Iran wants to to is be left alone. hard to do when some asshole POTUS is doing the bidding of the bankers and trying to get a war started with them.
Click to expand...



Are you really this stupid...?  you actually think Iran just wants to be left alone?

Do you even know how to dress yourself?  Feed yourself?  Can you count without using your fingers?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BWK said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is doing that?   Name names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You...privately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.   But I wonder if you are going to join up to help fight....here: U.S. Air Force or U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?  or United States Marines Corps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell no. These cowards fight on the sidelines along with bone spurs. They let other poor souls go and fight for Trumps oil.
Click to expand...


you nailed it.


----------



## Polishprince

2aguy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Trump’s got his war – a war Trump needlessly provoked in an effort to deflect from the humiliation of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you were wrong,  yet again.  Clueless pseudo intellectual is clueless.
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are proven wrong over and over again, they are shown to have absolutely no understanding of who Trump is.......and they insist on posting about him......
Click to expand...



Donald J. Trump is a businessman.   The last thing he would want is war.     What would really please the President is for Iran to join the peace loving world and do business.   Who wants to fight?  and what for?   Time, really, to Make Iran Great Again.

President Trump isn't afraid of a fight, but he doesn't seek it.

And even if Iran doesn't get the message this time, maybe the junior member of the Axis of Evil in Pyongyang does and will see what a dead end evil is.


----------



## Gracie

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Trump’s got his war – a war Trump needlessly provoked in an effort to deflect from the humiliation of impeachment.
Click to expand...

And it looks like you are wrong. Again.


----------



## Gracie

Meanwhile...seems like Trump is going to let them get away with their little temper tantrum, which was only them trying to save face and they missed their targets on purpose. They wanted to wave their tiny fists and show great scalding tears, and thats fine. Now that that is over, they are backing off, which is no surprise. Instead, they will scurry back into their spider holes and plot and plan another 9/11 and cross their fingers it works. In the meantime..more sanctions. Hope their earthquake doesn't hit them too hard...cuz guess who they will holler at for help?


----------



## Gracie

LA RAM FAN said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news that there are no American casualties so far.  Hopefully that news remains and none of our people were hurt.
> 
> It's being reported that they targeted a facility that was not occupied by Americans and the Iranian leader's tweet seemed very measured, more interested in defending themselves than escalating this situation.  Trump tweeted but didn't say anything stupid.
> 
> Hopefully this ends here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I hope it ends as well but Trump seems to want to serve the bankers as all presidents since Lyndon Johnson have and give them the war they want. every war the bankers are ALWAYS behind it.very few sheep here at USMB can comprehend that little fact.
Click to expand...

How does that egg on your face feel now that it's all dried up and icky?


----------



## OldLady

airplanemechanic said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plane crashed with 180 on
> board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a passenger jet taking off from Tehran International destined for Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran is refusing to turn over the black box.
Click to expand...

They're refusing to give it to Boeing/the US, for obvious reasons at the moment.
They'll find someone else to investigate it.


----------



## theHawk

Gracie said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Trump’s got his war – a war Trump needlessly provoked in an effort to deflect from the humiliation of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it looks like you are wrong. Again.
Click to expand...


NONE of these retards on the left can explain why President Trump hasn’t responded with brute force and why we aren’t in a war right now.  They can’t even compute it.


----------



## theHawk

OldLady said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plane crashed with 180 on
> board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a passenger jet taking off from Tehran International destined for Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran is refusing to turn over the black box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're refusing to give it to Boeing/the US, for obvious reasons at the moment.
> They'll find someone else to investigate it.
Click to expand...


There’s a video of the plane falling out of the sky already on fire.  Probably one of their own moronic military thought it was a US plane and shot it down.

So yes, for “obvious” reasons they won’t have Boeing look at it.


----------



## Death Angel

theHawk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Trump’s got his war – a war Trump needlessly provoked in an effort to deflect from the humiliation of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it looks like you are wrong. Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NONE of these retards on the left can explain why President Trump hasn’t responded with brute force and why we aren’t in a war right now.  They can’t even compute it.
Click to expand...

Trump is showing himself to be a very wise president. I have faith in this man because he keeps earning my trust. He really is heaven sent after 8 years of Obama


----------



## task0778

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...seems like Trump is going to let them get away with their little temper tantrum, which was only them trying to save face and they missed their targets on purpose. They wanted to wave their tiny fists and show great scalding tears, and thats fine. Now that that is over, they are backing off, which is no surprise. Instead, they will scurry back into their spider holes and plot and plan another 9/11 and cross their fingers it works. In the meantime..more sanctions. Hope their earthquake doesn't hit them too hard...cuz guess who they will holler at for help?



I think that somewhere in the world the Iranians or their proxies will stage a terrorist attack that kills a lot of people.  Maybe some Americans, maybe not, but they're going to call it revenge for Soleimani.  These are crazy bastards we are dealing with here, who believe God is on their side and therefore whatever they do is righteous.  By not striking back we may have bought a little time, but it ain't even close to being over.  And if we wait long enough, they'll finally get their nuclear bomb(s), and I think they'll use them if they feel threatened by an invasion.  

So I think there's gonna be a major war over there, and Israel is going to be the target for their nukes if they have enough time to build them.  Maybe there will be a coup or a revolution over there, I really hope so cuz otherwise there's gonna be a whole lot of dead people somewhere, and then a whole lot of other dead people in Iran.  I don't want that to happen, and I do think the US oughta GTFO of the ME sooner rather than later.  Maybe our presence isn't helping the situation any, and we don't need their fucking oil anyway.


----------



## Death Angel

task0778 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile...seems like Trump is going to let them get away with their little temper tantrum, which was only them trying to save face and they missed their targets on purpose. They wanted to wave their tiny fists and show great scalding tears, and thats fine. Now that that is over, they are backing off, which is no surprise. Instead, they will scurry back into their spider holes and plot and plan another 9/11 and cross their fingers it works. In the meantime..more sanctions. Hope their earthquake doesn't hit them too hard...cuz guess who they will holler at for help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that somewhere in the world the Iranians or their proxies will stage a terrorist attack that kills a lot of people.  Maybe some Americans, maybe not, but they're going to call it revenge for Soleimani.  These are crazy bastards we are dealing with here, who believe God is on their side and therefore whatever they do is righteous.  By not striking back we may have bought a little time, but it ain't even close to being over.  And if we wait long enough, they'll finally get their nuclear bomb(s), and I think they'll use them if they feel threatened by an invasion.
> 
> So I think there's gonna be a major war over there, and Israel is going to be the target for their nukes if they have enough time to build them.  Maybe there will be a coup or a revolution over there, I really hope so cuz otherwise there's gonna be a whole lot of dead people somewhere, and then a whole lot of other dead people in Iran.  I don't want that to happen, and I do think the US oughta GTFO of the ME sooner rather than later.  Maybe our presence isn't helping the situation any, and we don't need their fucking oil anyway.
Click to expand...

They know the consequences. They'll wait until we're foolish enough to elect a Democrat


----------



## georgephillip

The Original Tree said:


> $150 Billion of Obama Bucks, plus 20% of our Uranium went to Russia to help build Iran's ICBM and Nuclear Weapons Capability, to pay Russia to build Obama Bombs for Iran.








This simple chart debunks the conspiracy theory that Hillary Clinton sold uranium to Russia


----------



## georgephillip

airplanemechanic said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plane crashed with 180 on
> board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a passenger jet taking off from Tehran International destined for Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran is refusing to turn over the black box.
Click to expand...




airplanemechanic said:


> ran is refusing to turn over the black box.


Why should they?




https://www.quora.com/Do-ordinary-A...plane-over-Persian-Gulf-killing-290-civilians


----------



## Polishprince

georgephillip said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plane crashed with 180 on
> board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a passenger jet taking off from Tehran International destined for Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran is refusing to turn over the black box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ran is refusing to turn over the black box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Do-ordinary-A...plane-over-Persian-Gulf-killing-290-civilians
Click to expand...




In the interests of air safety, finding out the reason for the Ukraine airline failure, might prevent future air catastrophes.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Just reported.  Explosion and sirens.  Likely a proxy attack.


----------



## georgephillip

Polishprince said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plane crashed with 180 on
> board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a passenger jet taking off from Tehran International destined for Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran is refusing to turn over the black box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ran is refusing to turn over the black box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Do-ordinary-A...plane-over-Persian-Gulf-killing-290-civilians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the interests of air safety, finding out the reason for the Ukraine airline failure, might prevent future air catastrophes.
Click to expand...




Polishprince said:


> In the interests of air safety, finding out the reason for the Ukraine airline failure, might prevent future air catastrophes.


Since the airplane went down in Iran, Iran is responsible for determining why that happened.


----------



## Leo123

basquebromance said:


>



Hint: A link to MSNBC is a link to fake news.


----------



## basquebromance

Leo123 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: A link to MSNBC is a link to fake news.
Click to expand...

i was just showing how stupid Chris is


----------



## task0778

theHawk said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plane crashed with 180 on
> board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a passenger jet taking off from Tehran International destined for Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran is refusing to turn over the black box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're refusing to give it to Boeing/the US, for obvious reasons at the moment.
> They'll find someone else to investigate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There’s a video of the plane falling out of the sky already on fire.  Probably one of their own moronic military thought it was a US plane and shot it down.
> 
> So yes, for “obvious” reasons they won’t have Boeing look at it.
Click to expand...


"Honest to Allah, I thought it was a B-52!"


----------



## OnePercenter

beautress said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> tRump's getting impeached and now starting a war. I called it. Better keep the launch codes away from him.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought a business elite like yourself would realize Trump knows how to manage bad situations.
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking
> 
> Iranian retaliation begins with missile attack on Iraqi airbase
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your link was this soundbite: "According to the Iranian Tasnim news agency, Hezbollah will attack Israel if the US responds to Tuesday night's attacks."
> 
> That is crazyspeak on part of Iran.
> 
> Edit: it also wrote this: "Ali Shamkhani, secretary of Iran's Supreme National Security Council, had said that 13 'revenge scenarios' were being considered, Fars news agency reported. Even the weakest option would prove 'a historic nightmare for the Americans,' he said."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IRAN’S HAVING QUITE A NIGHT: Earthquake strikes Iran near nuclear plant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Earthquake, hm? God is warning Iran to back off.
Click to expand...


*I thought a business elite like yourself would realize Trump knows how to manage bad situations.*

By using bankruptcy protection? 

*Earthquake, hm? God is warning Iran to back off.*

Breaking news.....God causes earthquakes.


----------



## OnePercenter

beautress said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking
> 
> Iranian retaliation begins with missile attack on Iraqi airbase
> 
> 
> 
> From your link was this soundbite: "According to the Iranian Tasnim news agency, Hezbollah will attack Israel if the US responds to Tuesday night's attacks."
> 
> That is crazyspeak on part of Iran.
> 
> Edit: it also wrote this: "Ali Shamkhani, secretary of Iran's Supreme National Security Council, had said that 13 'revenge scenarios' were being considered, Fars news agency reported. Even the weakest option would prove 'a historic nightmare for the Americans,' he said."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Hezbollah attacks Israel, Iran is toast. Because Trump won't hold back Israel like Bush did when they were attacked at the beginning of the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a feeling the good Lord in heaven will intervene in this irrational reasoning the Iranian Khomeini and his henchmen are planning bad things for God's first family, and I have a feeling the Iran folk will get a good spanking from above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want the "good lord in heaven'" to intervene with religious zealots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just heard he sent them an earthquake near one of their nuclear plants. Why don't you talk it over with the man upstairs.
Click to expand...


Idiot!


----------



## OnePercenter

beautress said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking
> 
> Iranian retaliation begins with missile attack on Iraqi airbase
> 
> 
> 
> From your link was this soundbite: "According to the Iranian Tasnim news agency, Hezbollah will attack Israel if the US responds to Tuesday night's attacks."
> 
> That is crazyspeak on part of Iran.
> 
> Edit: it also wrote this: "Ali Shamkhani, secretary of Iran's Supreme National Security Council, had said that 13 'revenge scenarios' were being considered, Fars news agency reported. Even the weakest option would prove 'a historic nightmare for the Americans,' he said."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Hezbollah attacks Israel, Iran is toast. Because Trump won't hold back Israel like Bush did when they were attacked at the beginning of the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a feeling the good Lord in heaven will intervene in this irrational reasoning the Iranian Khomeini and his henchmen are planning bad things for God's first family, and I have a feeling the Iran folk will get a good spanking from above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want the "good lord in heaven'" to intervene with religious zealots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earthquake Map of 5.5 Richter Scale rating (it's pretty bad and near a power plant)
> An earthquake has hit southern Iran just 60 miles from the country’s Bushehr nuclear power plant.
> 
> It hit on Thursday morning and was also felt in Bahrain and other areas around the Persian Gulf.
> 
> The US Geological Survey (USGS) said the quake struck at 6.34am GMT, some 60 miles east of the Bushehr nuclear power plant, the only operating nuclear power station in the Islamic Republic.
> 
> The USGS put the earthquake’s magnitude at 5.5, while Iranian state television, citing officials, described the quake as a magnitude 5.9. Varying magnitudes are common immediately after a temblor.
> 
> Government-run TV did not report any damage at the Bushehr plant, which has seen other earthquakes in the past and was built to resist damage from the tremors.
> 
> It said the earthquake’s epicentre was near the town of Kaki, which the Iran Red Cross described as being in a sparsely populated area.
> Magnitude-5.5 earthquake strikes Iran near nuclear power plant
Click to expand...


Earthquakes are now caused by God. How about hurricanes? Snow storms? You are an idiot!!!!


----------



## OnePercenter

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Trump’s got his war – a war Trump needlessly provoked in an effort to deflect from the humiliation of impeachment.
Click to expand...


And I called it.


----------



## MindWars

BREAKING: Warning Sirens in Baghdad -- Two Missiles Hit Green Zone


----------



## Polishprince

OnePercenter said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Trump’s got his war – a war Trump needlessly provoked in an effort to deflect from the humiliation of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I called it.
Click to expand...



If you called for a war, you were wrong.

We still have peace due to the tremendous diplomacy of Donald J Trump.

Notice how the Mullahs didn't dare to launch a missile at our men?  They knew their asses would be grass if they did. 

There is a new sheriff in town.

Right now, watch and learn.   Iran will come to the bargaining table and seriously consider giving up their lives of evil


----------



## candycorn

Polishprince said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link - watching on the news right now.
> 
> Reportedly cruise/ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Trump’s got his war – a war Trump needlessly provoked in an effort to deflect from the humiliation of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I called it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you called for a war, you were wrong.
> 
> We still have peace due to the tremendous diplomacy of Donald J Trump.
> 
> Notice how the Mullahs didn't dare to launch a missile at our men?  They knew their asses would be grass if they did.
> 
> There is a new sheriff in town.
> 
> Right now, watch and learn.   Iran will come to the bargaining table and seriously consider giving up their lives of evil
Click to expand...


----------



## Muhammed

TemplarKormac said:


> As of right now, US facilities and a major airbase in Iraq are being attacked by Iran in response to the strike conducted by the US at Baghdad Int'l Airport, killing Iranian General Qassam Soleimani .
> 
> More as it comes. Link will come soon.


----------



## harmonica

basquebromance said:


> my heart goes out to the iraqi people. they are a resilient people. they are in a proxy war between iran and the US. they voted to kick out the US, they should vote to kick out Iran too!
> 
> its time  to hit the brakes, my friends!


..Iraq started not one but TWO wars!!!--a lot of this shit started becuase Iraq started TWO wars..we wouldn't be there if Iraq did not invade Kuwait


----------



## Zorro!

PRESIDENT TRUMP: Iran Appears to be Standing Down.

Trump is giving Iran an opportunity to back down gracefully.  They know he will hold the line if they try to escalate further. Excellent strategy. Weird that a guy everyone in DC thinks is an angry toddler can somehow hit just the right note, when previous administrations have all failed.


----------



## Zorro!

*The Wizard of Mar-a-Lago pulled it off*







He may just have ended a 40-year cold war between Iran and the United States of America by firing one missile at the head of Iran's terrorism unit.

After President Trump approved killing General قاسم سلیمانی  (no one can spell his name correctly in English), Iran had to retaliate even though that could be suicidal. Its retaliation last night was a spectacular failure with a barrage of missiles that missed their targets. Perhaps deliberately so.

This morning, our beloved president told the American people, 

"Last week, we took decisive action to stop a ruthless terrorist from threatening American lives. At my direction, the United States military eliminated the world’s top terrorist, Qasem Soleimani. As the head of the Quds Force, Soleimani was personally responsible for some of the absolutely worst atrocities.

"He trained terrorist armies, including Hezbollah, launching terrorist strikes against civilian targets. He fueled bloody civil wars all across the region. He viciously wounded and murdered thousands of U.S. troops, including the planting of roadside bombs that maim and dismember their victims.

"Soleimani directed the recent attacks on U.S. personnel in Iraq that badly wounded four service members and killed one American, and he orchestrated the violent assault on the U.S. embassy in Baghdad. In recent days, he was planning new attacks on American targets, but we stopped him."​


----------



## Zorro!

No apology. None needed.

Later, President Trump pantsed Obama on the world stage.

President Trump said, 

"Iran’s hostilities substantially increased after the foolish Iran nuclear deal was signed in 2013, and they were given $150 billion, not to mention $1.8 billion in cash. Instead of saying 'thank you' to the United States, they chanted 'death to America.' In fact, they chanted 'death to America' the day the agreement was signed.​


----------



## TemplarKormac

LA RAM FAN said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is doing that?   Name names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You...privately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.   But I wonder if you are going to join up to help fight....here: U.S. Air Force or U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?  or United States Marines Corps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell no. These cowards fight on the sidelines along with bone spurs. They let other poor souls go and fight for Trumps oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you nailed it.
Click to expand...

And you're looking for self affirmation. I knew Trump wouldn't attack Iran over such a paltry offensive.

It isn't 2003 anymore. We have a president who is able to exercise self restraint. 

No matter how much you want to bloviate and attest otherwise.


----------



## Zorro!

The Trump Doctrine Humiliates Both Foreign Enemies and Domestic Liberals.






This has been a really difficult time for Ben Rhodes, John Kerry, and the rest of the geniuses who zombie Neville Chamberlain recently hailed as “a flock of insufferable sissies crowded around the behind of America’s enemy, shamelessly smooching their dignity away.” Zapping Qassam Soleimani ruined an Iranian offensive that had started with such promise. When the dirtbag catspaws of the dirtbag Iranian mullahs surrounded the American embassy in Baghdad, American liberals were more excited than the old Weekly Standard’s staff would have been upon discovering that it was sharing one of its cruises with a pool boy and sexy gardener convention. Libs and their Fredocon submissives were practically salivating at the thought of fellow Americans being murdered by scuzzy foreigners and the opportunity such a tragedy would present for blaming Donald Trump. This was Trump’s Benghazi test, they chortled on social media.

Yeah, except Trump passed his test.

The Iranians had been getting uppity for a while, but then their punks killed an American contractor in a rocket attack on a U.S. base. _They killed an American_. We are there, and you don’t get a pass on murdering U.S. citizens. You get dead.

See, for too long we were asking the wrong question when tinpot dictators dared hurt Americans. We asked, “What would a gender-fluid Oppression Studies major at Yale do?”

Trump ordered hard hits at five Shiite militia weapon sites, and not with any warnings either. They got one of ours, we got about two dozen of theirs.

The Iranians, whose Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps is the ultimate source of most of the Shiite terror in the world, decided to respond in what they thought was a clever way: send a few thousand of their camo-clad dummies to attack the embassy and hope and pray a bunch of them got mowed down on camera. In the meantime, wave a lot of banners, burn some stuff, and pound on the reinforced glass for the press’s benefit.

But apparently, no one told the “mourners,” as the austere scholars at the endlessly useless Fake News New York Times dubbed the members of Islamic Antifa, that they were supposed to get smoked. They went home with the embassy unseized.

Trump made it clear he was not playing. There would be no _Benghazi II _on his watch, and he acted well before 13 hours ran on the clock. Rejecting the elite’s preferred model of craven submission to every Third World cretin with a grievance and a camera, the Trump administration flew some Apache gunships over the crowd of unwashed morons, kicking off some flares, and generally sending the unequivocal message that if those SOBs had a problem, the AH-64s had a 30mm solution.

And then the administration sent in 100 Marines, about a company, on Ospreys as a quick reaction force and alerted the ready brigade at Ft. Bragg to start shutting 82nd Airborne Division paratroopers into theater.

Whatever the opposite of “stand down” is, Trump ordered that.

But there was more.

He dusted Soleimani, who thought he could just cruise through Baghdad to conspire with his militia pals to kill more Americans. This guy had already maimed or murdered hundreds of our soldiers. But he thought he was safe. He thought Donald Trump was another punk like Barack Obama.

Like Hellfire he is.


----------



## beautress

OnePercenter said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> From your link was this soundbite: "According to the Iranian Tasnim news agency, Hezbollah will attack Israel if the US responds to Tuesday night's attacks."
> 
> That is crazyspeak on part of Iran.
> 
> Edit: it also wrote this: "Ali Shamkhani, secretary of Iran's Supreme National Security Council, had said that 13 'revenge scenarios' were being considered, Fars news agency reported. Even the weakest option would prove 'a historic nightmare for the Americans,' he said."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Hezbollah attacks Israel, Iran is toast. Because Trump won't hold back Israel like Bush did when they were attacked at the beginning of the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a feeling the good Lord in heaven will intervene in this irrational reasoning the Iranian Khomeini and his henchmen are planning bad things for God's first family, and I have a feeling the Iran folk will get a good spanking from above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want the "good lord in heaven'" to intervene with religious zealots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earthquake Map of 5.5 Richter Scale rating (it's pretty bad and near a power plant)
> An earthquake has hit southern Iran just 60 miles from the country’s Bushehr nuclear power plant.
> 
> It hit on Thursday morning and was also felt in Bahrain and other areas around the Persian Gulf.
> 
> The US Geological Survey (USGS) said the quake struck at 6.34am GMT, some 60 miles east of the Bushehr nuclear power plant, the only operating nuclear power station in the Islamic Republic.
> 
> The USGS put the earthquake’s magnitude at 5.5, while Iranian state television, citing officials, described the quake as a magnitude 5.9. Varying magnitudes are common immediately after a temblor.
> 
> Government-run TV did not report any damage at the Bushehr plant, which has seen other earthquakes in the past and was built to resist damage from the tremors.
> 
> It said the earthquake’s epicentre was near the town of Kaki, which the Iran Red Cross described as being in a sparsely populated area.
> Magnitude-5.5 earthquake strikes Iran near nuclear power plant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Earthquakes are now caused by God. How about hurricanes? Snow storms? You are an idiot!!!!
Click to expand...

And you are on ignore.


----------



## Zorro!

beautress said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hezbollah attacks Israel, Iran is toast. Because Trump won't hold back Israel like Bush did when they were attacked at the beginning of the war.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling the good Lord in heaven will intervene in this irrational reasoning the Iranian Khomeini and his henchmen are planning bad things for God's first family, and I have a feeling the Iran folk will get a good spanking from above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want the "good lord in heaven'" to intervene with religious zealots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earthquake Map of 5.5 Richter Scale rating (it's pretty bad and near a power plant)
> An earthquake has hit southern Iran just 60 miles from the country’s Bushehr nuclear power plant.
> 
> It hit on Thursday morning and was also felt in Bahrain and other areas around the Persian Gulf.
> 
> The US Geological Survey (USGS) said the quake struck at 6.34am GMT, some 60 miles east of the Bushehr nuclear power plant, the only operating nuclear power station in the Islamic Republic.
> 
> The USGS put the earthquake’s magnitude at 5.5, while Iranian state television, citing officials, described the quake as a magnitude 5.9. Varying magnitudes are common immediately after a temblor.
> 
> Government-run TV did not report any damage at the Bushehr plant, which has seen other earthquakes in the past and was built to resist damage from the tremors.
> 
> It said the earthquake’s epicentre was near the town of Kaki, which the Iran Red Cross described as being in a sparsely populated area.
> Magnitude-5.5 earthquake strikes Iran near nuclear power plant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Earthquakes are now caused by God. How about hurricanes? Snow storms? You are an idiot!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are on ignore.
Click to expand...

Good call!  Clearly he wants to ignore Trump's Earthquake machine.

WELL, GOOD. Terrorists In Iraq Fearing U.S. Targeting: Are Fleeing and Hiding After Soleimani.


----------



## beautress

ColonelAngus said:


> Obama admin labeled Soleimani a terrorist....now liberals are kissing his ass?
> 
> Just in fucking believable.


 Yes, Obama and all the Democrats labeled Soleimani a terrorist.

And I believe the current Democrats have engaged in the most disengenuous denial and hipocrisy which has been matched with serial lying for the last 3 years about President Trump's alleged but thoroughly debunked charges of their totally unfounded "impeachment." I think every one of them that handed that disgusting piece of hatred down the craws of every American listening to their loudmouth conspirators in the press expressing each and every false narrative on public television for the purpose of a coup. I think each of the liars who participated deserves a 3-year sentence in solitary confinement at a Federal detainment facility in which they may not communicate with anyone in speech or writing for the same amount of time President Trump and his staffers got heinous treatment from anyone who heard the garbage shoveled his way for 3 consecutive years, and now, that has been extended by a few weeks if you include the first time the Democrats claimed they were going to impeach him hours after it became clear he had won the election. And when their incarceration is complete, they shall lose their right to hold office and their right to vote, as it isn't a good idea that they ever involve themselves in any kind of public life for the duration of their miserable, criminal lives.


----------



## Zorro!

Dems Seem Vexed That Trump Won’t Bomb Tehran. 

“If you’re wondering whether I am implying that Democrats wouldn’t care if American troops were in harm’s way if it would help them defeat Trump in November, I am not. I’m saying it outright.”​


----------



## BWK

TemplarKormac said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is doing that?   Name names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You...privately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.   But I wonder if you are going to join up to help fight....here: U.S. Air Force or U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?  or United States Marines Corps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell no. These cowards fight on the sidelines along with bone spurs. They let other poor souls go and fight for Trumps oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you nailed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're looking for self affirmation. I knew Trump wouldn't attack Iran over such a paltry offensive.
> 
> It isn't 2003 anymore. We have a president who is able to exercise self restraint.
> 
> No matter how much you want to bloviate and attest otherwise.
Click to expand...

Self restraint my ass. The baby pos man child couldn't swallow the fact that the deal we had with Iran was working. He got his ass stomped and humiliated  over the birther bs, so his poor wittle feelings got hurt. Fuck Trump.  Trump humiliated himself and lied to the American people.


----------



## BWK

beautress said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama admin labeled Soleimani a terrorist....now liberals are kissing his ass?
> 
> Just in fucking believable.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Obama and all the Democrats labeled Soleimani a terrorist.
> 
> And I believe the current Democrats have engaged in the most disengenuous denial and hipocrisy which has been matched with serial lying for the last 3 years about President Trump's alleged but thoroughly debunked charges of their totally unfounded "impeachment." I think every one of them that handed that disgusting piece of hatred down the craws of every American listening to their loudmouth conspirators in the press expressing each and every false narrative on public television for the purpose of a coup. I think each of the liars who participated deserves a 3-year sentence in solitary confinement at a Federal detainment facility in which they may not communicate with anyone in speech or writing for the same amount of time President Trump and his staffers got heinous treatment from anyone who heard the garbage shoveled his way for 3 consecutive years, and now, that has been extended by a few weeks if you include the first time the Democrats claimed they were going to impeach him hours after it became clear he had won the election. And when their incarceration is complete, they shall lose their right to hold office and their right to vote, as it isn't a good idea that they ever involve themselves in any kind of public life for the duration of their miserable, criminal lives.
Click to expand...

You are lying. The evidence is in, it was presented, and the Republican cowards in congress had no defense against it. The impeachment found Trump to be 100% guilty, and there is no defense you can present that can change that reality.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> One thing this country had best do, and that is that it should begin to listen very closely to all the sympathizing rehtoric that the left is spewing over this American killing Iraqi general,


Provide some quotes.

What we need to watch out for is pathological liars and Trump cultists saying things like you just said.


----------



## BWK

Zorro! said:


> The Trump Doctrine Humiliates Both Foreign Enemies and Domestic Liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a really difficult time for Ben Rhodes, John Kerry, and the rest of the geniuses who zombie Neville Chamberlain recently hailed as “a flock of insufferable sissies crowded around the behind of America’s enemy, shamelessly smooching their dignity away.” Zapping Qassam Soleimani ruined an Iranian offensive that had started with such promise. When the dirtbag catspaws of the dirtbag Iranian mullahs surrounded the American embassy in Baghdad, American liberals were more excited than the old Weekly Standard’s staff would have been upon discovering that it was sharing one of its cruises with a pool boy and sexy gardener convention. Libs and their Fredocon submissives were practically salivating at the thought of fellow Americans being murdered by scuzzy foreigners and the opportunity such a tragedy would present for blaming Donald Trump. This was Trump’s Benghazi test, they chortled on social media.
> 
> Yeah, except Trump passed his test.
> 
> The Iranians had been getting uppity for a while, but then their punks killed an American contractor in a rocket attack on a U.S. base. _They killed an American_. We are there, and you don’t get a pass on murdering U.S. citizens. You get dead.
> 
> See, for too long we were asking the wrong question when tinpot dictators dared hurt Americans. We asked, “What would a gender-fluid Oppression Studies major at Yale do?”
> 
> Trump ordered hard hits at five Shiite militia weapon sites, and not with any warnings either. They got one of ours, we got about two dozen of theirs.
> 
> The Iranians, whose Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps is the ultimate source of most of the Shiite terror in the world, decided to respond in what they thought was a clever way: send a few thousand of their camo-clad dummies to attack the embassy and hope and pray a bunch of them got mowed down on camera. In the meantime, wave a lot of banners, burn some stuff, and pound on the reinforced glass for the press’s benefit.
> 
> But apparently, no one told the “mourners,” as the austere scholars at the endlessly useless Fake News New York Times dubbed the members of Islamic Antifa, that they were supposed to get smoked. They went home with the embassy unseized.
> 
> Trump made it clear he was not playing. There would be no _Benghazi II _on his watch, and he acted well before 13 hours ran on the clock. Rejecting the elite’s preferred model of craven submission to every Third World cretin with a grievance and a camera, the Trump administration flew some Apache gunships over the crowd of unwashed morons, kicking off some flares, and generally sending the unequivocal message that if those SOBs had a problem, the AH-64s had a 30mm solution.
> 
> And then the administration sent in 100 Marines, about a company, on Ospreys as a quick reaction force and alerted the ready brigade at Ft. Bragg to start shutting 82nd Airborne Division paratroopers into theater.
> 
> Whatever the opposite of “stand down” is, Trump ordered that.
> 
> But there was more.
> 
> He dusted Soleimani, who thought he could just cruise through Baghdad to conspire with his militia pals to kill more Americans. This guy had already maimed or murdered hundreds of our soldiers. But he thought he was safe. He thought Donald Trump was another punk like Barack Obama.
> 
> Like Hellfire he is.


Kerry proved Trump was a liar about the money. Got any counter arguments to those facts? I noticed Trump hasn't produced any while Kerry called Trump out on his lies; John Kerry fact checks Trump's lies about the Iran deal


----------



## protectionist

basquebromance said:


> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear


I'm one of the American people.  Trump has me feeling more secure.


----------



## protectionist

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing this country had best do, and that is that it should begin to listen very closely to all the sympathizing rehtoric that the left is spewing over this American killing Iraqi general,
> 
> 
> 
> Provide some quotes.
> 
> What we need to watch out for is pathological liars and Trump cultists saying things like you just said.
Click to expand...

Like you haven't heard any leftist sympathy spouted toward Iran, huh ?

Don't know where to look ? Try USMB.


----------



## Zorro!

protectionist said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one of the American people.  Trump has me feeling more secure.
Click to expand...


----------



## Likkmee

protectionist said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one of the American people.  Trump has me feeling more secure.
Click to expand...

I have me feeling more secure. The shotgun is at arms reach.


----------



## beagle9

BWK said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You...privately.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.   But I wonder if you are going to join up to help fight....here: U.S. Air Force or U.S. Army: What’s Your Warrior?  or United States Marines Corps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell no. These cowards fight on the sidelines along with bone spurs. They let other poor souls go and fight for Trumps oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you nailed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're looking for self affirmation. I knew Trump wouldn't attack Iran over such a paltry offensive.
> 
> It isn't 2003 anymore. We have a president who is able to exercise self restraint.
> 
> No matter how much you want to bloviate and attest otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Self restraint my ass. The baby pos man child couldn't swallow the fact that the deal we had with Iran was working. He got his ass stomped and humiliated  over the birther bs, so his poor wittle feelings got hurt. Fuck Trump.  Trump humiliated himself and lied to the American people.
Click to expand...

You bring up the birther bullcrap in which many rightly pursued because of Obama's instant mysterious rise to the presidency, and the secrecy surrounding his history pertaining to his father, mother, place of origin, Muslim leanings, church attended, and many other mysteries that were sure to be questioned once the man became what is said by men to be the most powerful man (backed up by the U.S. military) in the world.

If you think that such things shouldn't be vetted by his surroundings in which he was now to lead, then you are flat outright crazy.

So you are one to think "hey don't check him out, he's legit", so just trust him ? Ain't happening bud.

If you think a nation worth trillions upon trillions of dollars in revenues and resources, (as important in the world as this nation has been through out it's history), was just gonna lay back and say he (Obama), was surely without a doubt legit, and without checking his credentials while watching his actions without any scrutiny involved, then you are again flat outright crazy.

Trump has gone through the same scrutiny, and has past the test over and over again, but because of the rogue radical activist that are involved now, there is no legitimate test being conducted that he can pass that is to be created in regards to the testing of the Trump presidency by these rogue radical activist. Otherwise they are a joke these so called "activist radical check's and balancer's.

He has been lynched by the very ones who hate that word with a passion, yet only when it isn't being applied to them. Then when the facts aren't what they want them to be (blowback happens), then they attempt to make up their own facts for devious reasons and purposes.

Reverse discrimination is alive and well in America, and the same things one group says that they hate, ends up being practiced by that same group once the shoe gets on the other foot. So everything is really just power plays in America for positioning and favor, as there truly isn't real justice sought out by the powerful who play lip service to it all only. Meanwhile the sheep are being led to the slaughter everytime a radical anti-American political activist tries to take power in America, and therefore tries to fundementally change the place into what one group wants it to be while another group suffers. The only guide left to measure the successful history in America, is that which is studied by unbiased fact based historians whom have the future success of America in their understandings, and in their minds... This is based upon the positive history they have studied and learned while leaving the bad parts behind. Radicalized activist are not the future of this nation, and the nation will deal with it come election time.

Using childish rebellious speak won't undermine the long history of this nation, so do yourself a favor, and quit making a fool of yourself with your TDS.


----------



## beagle9

beautress said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama admin labeled Soleimani a terrorist....now liberals are kissing his ass?
> 
> Just in fucking believable.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Obama and all the Democrats labeled Soleimani a terrorist.
> 
> And I believe the current Democrats have engaged in the most disengenuous denial and hipocrisy which has been matched with serial lying for the last 3 years about President Trump's alleged but thoroughly debunked charges of their totally unfounded "impeachment." I think every one of them that handed that disgusting piece of hatred down the craws of every American listening to their loudmouth conspirators in the press expressing each and every false narrative on public television for the purpose of a coup. I think each of the liars who participated deserves a 3-year sentence in solitary confinement at a Federal detainment facility in which they may not communicate with anyone in speech or writing for the same amount of time President Trump and his staffers got heinous treatment from anyone who heard the garbage shoveled his way for 3 consecutive years, and now, that has been extended by a few weeks if you include the first time the Democrats claimed they were going to impeach him hours after it became clear he had won the election. And when their incarceration is complete, they shall lose their right to hold office and their right to vote, as it isn't a good idea that they ever involve themselves in any kind of public life for the duration of their miserable, criminal lives.
Click to expand...

Sounds like the conclusive sentencing from multiple treason trials. However this would be considered light sentencing for what they have done if were found guilty.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing this country had best do, and that is that it should begin to listen very closely to all the sympathizing rehtoric that the left is spewing over this American killing Iraqi general,
> 
> 
> 
> Provide some quotes.
> 
> What we need to watch out for is pathological liars and Trump cultists saying things like you just said.
Click to expand...

Good grief...  Really ?


----------



## beautress

beagle9 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama admin labeled Soleimani a terrorist....now liberals are kissing his ass?
> 
> Just in fucking believable.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Obama and all the Democrats labeled Soleimani a terrorist.
> 
> And I believe the current Democrats have engaged in the most disengenuous denial and hipocrisy which has been matched with serial lying for the last 3 years about President Trump's alleged but thoroughly debunked charges of their totally unfounded "impeachment." I think every one of them that handed that disgusting piece of hatred down the craws of every American listening to their loudmouth conspirators in the press expressing each and every false narrative on public television for the purpose of a coup. I think each of the liars who participated deserves a 3-year sentence in solitary confinement at a Federal detainment facility in which they may not communicate with anyone in speech or writing for the same amount of time President Trump and his staffers got heinous treatment from anyone who heard the garbage shoveled his way for 3 consecutive years, and now, that has been extended by a few weeks if you include the first time the Democrats claimed they were going to impeach him hours after it became clear he had won the election. And when their incarceration is complete, they shall lose their right to hold office and their right to vote, as it isn't a good idea that they ever involve themselves in any kind of public life for the duration of their miserable, criminal lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like the conclusive sentencing from multiple treason trials. However this would be considered light sentencing for what they have done if were found guilty.
Click to expand...

Well, if they got justice, that would require cordectomy, glossectomy, and complete digital amputation. But we don't do that kind of stuff because it would be incivil.


----------



## protectionist

Likkmee said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one of the American people.  Trump has me feeling more secure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have me feeling more secure. The shotgun is at arms reach.
Click to expand...

Handgun is a better self-defense weapon inside a home.


----------



## Likkmee

protectionist said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one of the American people.  Trump has me feeling more secure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have me feeling more secure. The shotgun is at arms reach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Handgun is a better self-defense weapon inside a home.
Click to expand...

OK.  Happy now ?


----------



## protectionist

Likkmee said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> fear comes from uncertainty, we can eliminate the fear within us when we know ourselves better
> 
> my friends, Trump is making the american people live in fear
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one of the American people.  Trump has me feeling more secure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have me feeling more secure. The shotgun is at arms reach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Handgun is a better self-defense weapon inside a home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK.  Happy now ?
> 
> View attachment 299678
Click to expand...

I've been happy all along, but I'll still go with the handgun.  Inside or outside the house.


----------



## beautress

BWK said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama admin labeled Soleimani a terrorist....now liberals are kissing his ass?
> 
> Just in fucking believable.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Obama and all the Democrats labeled Soleimani a terrorist.
> 
> And I believe the current Democrats have engaged in the most disengenuous denial and hipocrisy which has been matched with serial lying for the last 3 years about President Trump's alleged but thoroughly debunked charges of their totally unfounded "impeachment." I think every one of them that handed that disgusting piece of hatred down the craws of every American listening to their loudmouth conspirators in the press expressing each and every false narrative on public television for the purpose of a coup. I think each of the liars who participated deserves a 3-year sentence in solitary confinement at a Federal detainment facility in which they may not communicate with anyone in speech or writing for the same amount of time President Trump and his staffers got heinous treatment from anyone who heard the garbage shoveled his way for 3 consecutive years, and now, that has been extended by a few weeks if you include the first time the Democrats claimed they were going to impeach him hours after it became clear he had won the election. And when their incarceration is complete, they shall lose their right to hold office and their right to vote, as it isn't a good idea that they ever involve themselves in any kind of public life for the duration of their miserable, criminal lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are lying. The evidence is in, it was presented, and the Republican cowards in congress had no defense against it. The impeachment found Trump to be 100% guilty, and there is no defense you can present that can change that reality.
Click to expand...

The Schiff and Nadler crowd may have pulled the wool over your eyes with Democrat lies, but the Senate is wise to lying. They may listen, but they're not going to buy all that SOS off House Dimwits. And you can take that to the bank. The kicker is that the Democrat Senators don't think much of the way the House has marginalized all contradicting evidence to the sidelines. President Trump has commited no impeachable wrongs since he took his oath of office, and that is what matters.

The Democrats are determined to slander and lie to turn this nation into a Socialist Nation as in Union of Soviet Socialist's Republic (communism), and it isn't going to happen, to be exact.


----------



## Crixus

Hey so where is the war at?


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What happened to anti-Iranian Iraqi Saddam?
> He would have been good  buffer zone against Iran right about now.




it is true that dogs fight------some breeds are EAGER TO KILL   (like pit bulls and rottweilers)-----but after you USE THEM TO PROTECT YOURSELF----WHAT DO 
YOU DO WITH THEM?      The snows on the Russian front were a defense against
Germany--------but what do you do with Germany when it gets an appetite for
Polish blood?      huh, my little pierogi?


----------

